# Kate Steinle murderer found not guilty of murder.



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 30, 2017)

The jury decision was unanimous.

7 felony convictions
5 deportations
Ice had a hold placed on him and the city let him go anyway. The city is guilty of negligent homicide imo. I hope they pay DEARLY. 

He deserves the death penalty.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 30, 2017)

The government failed Kate twice.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 30, 2017)

Those California motherfuckers!


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 30, 2017)

I cannot believe this travesty.   That poor family.


----------



## tycho1572 (Nov 30, 2017)

I hope he’s killed within the next few days.


----------



## Snouter (Nov 30, 2017)

F*CKING UNBELIEVABLE.  The POS lawyers for the criminal illegal alien who murdered that American citizen are actually attacking our President, VP and AT!  Apparently there were at least 3 POS possible illegal aliens on the jury.

This reflects the war against American citizens that the SWAMP (in this case the hijacked justice system) represents.


----------



## MACAULAY (Nov 30, 2017)

Its San Francisco.

Pick any 12 people from San Francisco....and, as a general rule,  all 12 will be fucked up.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 30, 2017)

Snouter said:


> F*CKING UNBELIEVABLE.  The POS lawyers for the criminal illegal alien who murdered that American citizen are actually attacking our President, VP and AT!  Apparently there were at least 3 POS possible illegal aliens on the jury.


There were 3 immgrants on the jury. Their legality had not been made public.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 30, 2017)

Surely this cant be true!!!!


----------



## Peach (Nov 30, 2017)

Turning her death into a political point is a sin; the jury ruled. Can you turn off thee hate long enough to even think of her?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 30, 2017)

Peach said:


> Turning her death into a political point is a sin; the jury ruled. Can you turn off thee hate long enough to even think of her?


No


----------



## tycho1572 (Nov 30, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> Those California motherfuckers!


California is the most fucked up state we have. It’s unbelievable how fucked up they are.


----------



## Peach (Nov 30, 2017)

This is insane, just because the killer was not a citizen does not alter the traged


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 30, 2017)

tycho1572 said:


> I hope he’s killed within the next few days.



  Killed isn't good enough if this is true!!!
Drawn and quartered for him and the jury would be acceptable.


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 30, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> He deserves the death penalty.


So much for innocent until proven guilty or even innocent after proven innocent if you are on the Right-wing hate list.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 30, 2017)

Peach said:


> This is insane, just because the killer was not a citizen does not alter the traged


Just shut up.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 30, 2017)

edthecynic said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > He deserves the death penalty.
> ...


He fucking admitted to shooting her. 

Idiot


----------



## Snouter (Nov 30, 2017)

Will there be a no justice no peace approach to this obvious miscarriage of justice and attack on our society?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 30, 2017)

Peach said:


> Turning her death into a political point is a sin; the jury ruled. Can you turn off thee hate long enough to even think of her?



  You're disgusting....


----------



## tycho1572 (Nov 30, 2017)

Peach said:


> This is insane, just because the killer was not a citizen does not alter the traged


I’m going to bite my tongue, peach.


----------



## Peach (Nov 30, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Turning her death into a political point is a sin; the jury ruled. Can you turn off thee hate long enough to even think of her?
> ...


----------



## deltex1 (Nov 30, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> The jury decision was unanimous.
> 
> 7 felony convictions
> 5 deportations
> ...


Release him.  Let Kate's father deal with him.  I'll volunteer for his jury.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 30, 2017)

tycho1572 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > This is insane, just because the killer was not a citizen does not alter the traged
> ...


I won't. Fuck these illegal appesing leftists.


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 30, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


ACCIDENTALLY shooting her.
Lying scum POS


----------



## Peach (Nov 30, 2017)

tycho1572 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > This is insane, just because the killer was not a citizen does not alter the traged
> ...


I I will think of Kate Steinle, and read about her.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 30, 2017)

edthecynic said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


That is negligent homicide &/or involuntary manslaughter.

The only one lying here is YOU, to yourself.


----------



## MindWars (Nov 30, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> The jury decision was unanimous.
> 
> 7 felony convictions
> 5 deportations
> ...




Well the trendy liberal leftist assholes are the ones who want to show the love , no h8  leave the border open, LET THEM IN,  LET THEM IN..............    and as the Prez of France and Canada said " Get use to it" .....

This is going to happen all across the country wait until  all of your kids get snagged up in this liberal bleeding heart bs .


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 30, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


But NOT murder.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 30, 2017)

The jury obviously looked at the fact that the bullet ricocheted off the ground and that there was no intent to kill her.  That was the vibe I was getting from the news reports.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 30, 2017)

edthecynic said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


Dead is dead you stupid fuck. HE KILLED HER


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 30, 2017)

They will never get it until it happens to one of their loved ones. Fuck liberals and fuck California.


----------



## Snouter (Nov 30, 2017)

So what would happen if an American citizen shot a firearm he or she found on the sidewalk in San Francisco and happen to kill illegal aliens?


----------



## MindWars (Nov 30, 2017)

Snouter said:


> So what would happen if an American citizen shot a firearm who found on the sidewalk in San Francisco killed illegal aliens?



Why that mother fkr would get life...........  Esp. if it were  a patriot white boy who wore a cowboy hat =)


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 30, 2017)

If I get drunk & drive, run over & kill someone, I will go to prison for vehicular manslaughter. EVEN IF I DIDN'T SEE THE PERSON I KILLED.


Here we have a fucking illegal who is held to no standard of equal justice under the law.

Fuck him
Fuck California
And ANYONE who defends this dastardly verdict.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Nov 30, 2017)

As the courts fail, vigilantism will re-appear.


----------



## Death Angel (Nov 30, 2017)

Peach said:


> Turning her death into a political point is a sin; the jury ruled. Can you turn off thee hate long enough to even think of her?


JUSTICE demands his life.


----------



## MindWars (Nov 30, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> The jury decision was unanimous.
> 
> 7 felony convictions
> 5 deportations
> ...




I believe this guy had a Gov. weapon  which is what he used.


----------



## deltex1 (Nov 30, 2017)

The thinking of the sanfranfrekos is obvious.  The gun killed the woman..it's the guns fault.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 30, 2017)

Apparently white female lives DON'T matter


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 30, 2017)

As much respect as I have for the law, I must say this verdict is outrageous. Kate Steinle should be spinning in her grave right now. This is why you don't grant illegal immigrants constitutional rights. Not even due process. Now the precedent has been set. And unless I see evidence proving this illegal's innocence I will presume his guilt. I am not beyond being swayed, however.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 30, 2017)

Snouter said:


> So what would happen if an American citizen shot a firearm he or she found on the sidewalk in San Francisco and happen to kill illegal aliens?


You mean one who stole the gun from a car of a BLM agent. Shot a woman, then kicked the gun into the bay? San Fran Fucking Cisco would give that AMERICAN life in prison. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Peach (Nov 30, 2017)

Firearm taken from unlocked government vehicle; the family of Kate Steinle has a lawsuit pending against BLM. Now about HER:

*The family has set up a GoFundMe page to help "the family continue to move forward and to support the causes close to Kate's heart," the page says. The causes listed on the page are the Challenged Athlete's Foundation and the Performing Animal Welfare Society.

A post on the GoFundMe page says: "Kate had a special soul, a kind and giving heart, the most contagious laugh I have ever heard and smile I have ever seen. Kate loved to laugh, travel, spend time with friends, and most of all loved her family."

The GoFundMe post added: "The day before Kate died she changed her Facebook cover photo with a saying that said 'Whatever's good for your soul ... do that.'Please always remember Kate and live your life by these words."
*
More about her:

The gun that authorities say killed Steinle was a government-issued weapon of a Bureau of Land Management officer. BLM officers are supposed to keep their unloaded firearms stored in a locked container, but the loaded .40-caliber handgun was reported stolen from a backpack visible inside a vehicle parked in San Francisco in June. The suit names the BLM as a defendant because of the alleged mishandling of the weapon.

“The Bureau of Land Management takes seriously the loss of any human life and we are continuing to fully cooperate with the ongoing investigations,” spokeswoman Martha Maciel said in a statement to The Huffington Post. 

A spokeswoman for ICE said in an email to HuffPost that Sarah Saldaña, the ICE director, recently met with Steinle’s family “to express the agency’s profound sympathy for their loss,” but the department wouldn’t comment directly about the lawsuit’s allegations. 

The sheriff’s office didn’t respond to HuffPost’s inquiries.


----------



## westwall (Nov 30, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> The jury decision was unanimous.
> 
> 7 felony convictions
> 5 deportations
> ...







Yep.  The folks in SF just told anyone who lives there that they aren't worth dog shit.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 30, 2017)

Mr. President, let me be the first to congratulate you on your reelection.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Nov 30, 2017)

I don't understand how they could convict him for felon in possession of a firearm if the story about him finding the gun in a towel and it going off by accident were true.

Either way, deport the roach back home.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 30, 2017)

I don't remember ever being upset about a court verdict, not even O.J. Not even my own.

This verdict straight pisses me off.


----------



## MindWars (Nov 30, 2017)

We are going to see the same things here as Germany, France, Italy  they don't get punished but you the natural born citizen will .  It won't be just for murder either it will be for everything and anything.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 30, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > This is insane, just because the killer was not a citizen does not alter the traged
> ...


You moron, the prosecution team fouled up.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 30, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> I don't understand how they could convict him for felon in possession of a firearm if the story about him finding the gun in a towel and it going off by accident were true.
> 
> Either way, deport the roach back home.


He has already been deported five or six times. Build the fucking wall already!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 30, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> > So what would happen if an American citizen shot a firearm he or she found on the sidewalk in San Francisco and happen to kill illegal aliens?
> ...



Shot the ground and it ricocheted and hit the woman. 

You have evidence he stole it?  I didn't hear that come out of the trial.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 30, 2017)

But...but

President Trump SWORE he was guilty


----------



## tycho1572 (Nov 30, 2017)

I hope voters now know how fucked up the left are.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Nov 30, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> I don't remember ever being upset about a court verdict, not even O.J. Not even my own.
> 
> This verdict straight pisses me off.


It is what it is. We are talking Than Fran Thisco here.


----------



## skye (Nov 30, 2017)

This is unbelievable!

That Garcia Fucking Zarate is a  criminal piece of crap....and the Jury in San Francisco is an even bigger piece of crap.

I still can not believe this.


----------



## Zander (Nov 30, 2017)

As I said on the other thread...

Disappointing. But I was not on the jury and did not have the benefit of hearing all of the testimony and seeing all of the evidence. The burden of proof is on the prosecution and they must not have convinced the jury.  

I trust the jury system, even when the jurors are drawn from San Francisco..


----------



## Peach (Nov 30, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



No Murked, the VICTIM matters:


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 30, 2017)

If any of you liberals are still scratching your heads over the Trump victory this PC bullshit is the reason he won.


----------



## Bush92 (Nov 30, 2017)

Oh well...according to liberals she was just another white devil. If it was a white shooter and a black girl...liberals would go ballistic!


----------



## skye (Nov 30, 2017)

That jury in San Francisco makes me puke.


----------



## JGalt (Nov 30, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> I don't understand how they could convict him for felon in possession of a firearm if the story about him finding the gun in a towel and it going off by accident were true.
> 
> Either way, deport the roach back home.



By dropping him out of a helicopter? Otherwise, what's to keep him from coming back a 7th time?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Nov 30, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand how they could convict him for felon in possession of a firearm if the story about him finding the gun in a towel and it going off by accident were true.
> ...


Build That Wall just got louder, I am sure of that.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 30, 2017)

Peach said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


The time to mourn has passed. The time for justice was now.

Please just shut up


----------



## Bush92 (Nov 30, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> But...but
> 
> President Trump SWORE he was guilty


Hey dumb fuck an innocent girl is dead. This piece of shit should die as soon as he hits the streets.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 30, 2017)

You alt right scum bags are going to have to accept we are country that goes by Rule of Law.

Step back.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Nov 30, 2017)

Zander said:


> As I said on the other thread...
> 
> Disappointing. But I was not on the jury and did not have the benefit of hearing all of the testimony and seeing all of the evidence. The burden of proof is on the prosecution and they must not have convinced the jury.
> 
> I trust the jury system, even when the jurors are drawn from San Francisco..


As the brothas say: "Sheeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiit!"


----------



## MindWars (Nov 30, 2017)

Would it be pure bs if this guy is let go, and hours later he kills someone else. Bank on it he's going to.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 30, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Snouter said:
> ...


I just heard it on Fox News. He found the gun in a car belonging to a BLM agent. It was’t given to him the fucker took it!


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Nov 30, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> You alt right scum bags are going to have to accept we are country that goes by Rule of Law.
> 
> Step back.


Lol! San Franfaggot and Rule of Law are polar opposites.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 30, 2017)

If that mother fucker ever cross path with me I will personally kill him


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Nov 30, 2017)

Sodom by the Bay is so faggoty, they let the bums fill the streets with their shit so the kids get used to the smell before they get molested at the bathhouse.


----------



## skye (Nov 30, 2017)

bear513 said:


> If that mother fucker ever cross path with me I will personally kill him
> 
> 
> View attachment 163685



I agree! what a piece of shit what scum! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 30, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



I wonder why Fox didn't include that in the article about the verdict.  Strange.


----------



## JGalt (Nov 30, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> You alt right scum bags are going to have to accept we are country that goes by Rule of Law.
> 
> Step back.



If by the "rule of law" you mean the United States Constitution, that doesn't give illegals and non-citizens the same right as American citizens. 

The fucker should have been taken to the nearest tree and lynched. Without a trial.


----------



## Bush92 (Nov 30, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> You alt right scum bags are going to have to accept we are country that goes by Rule of Law.
> 
> Step back.


You are a dick. This was a straight liberal jury freak decision. San Francisco is a fucking shit hole!


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 30, 2017)

Judge Moore, let me be the first to congratulate you on your landslide election.


----------



## Bush92 (Nov 30, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Anderson Cooper led tonight by accusing Donald Trump of being a Nazi.


----------



## MindWars (Nov 30, 2017)

“Let Them In”: Thousands Descend on Nation’s Airports to Protest Trump’s Refugee & Muslim Ban | Democracy Now!






And this is what these asses wanted...........    Until it happens to one of their own.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 30, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> You alt right scum bags are going to have to accept we are country that goes by Rule of Law.
> 
> Step back.


Lol. Look at you cheering the verdict. If we needed any proof you were a leftist, this post would be it.


----------



## Bush92 (Nov 30, 2017)

bear513 said:


> If that mother fucker ever cross path with me I will personally kill him
> 
> 
> View attachment 163685


Dead man walking.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 30, 2017)

JGalt said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > You alt right scum bags are going to have to accept we are country that goes by Rule of Law.
> ...


Those who argued that in the fifties and sixties were jailed or killed in the seventies.  That evil Rule of Man is gone, forever, sweet cheeks.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 30, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> The jury decision was unanimous.
> 
> 7 felony convictions
> 5 deportations
> ...


Freak accidents are the city's fault? I thought it would be God's fault since it's God's will...


----------



## skye (Nov 30, 2017)

Bush92 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > If that mother fucker ever cross path with me I will personally kill him
> ...



hope so!


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Nov 30, 2017)

JGalt said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > You alt right scum bags are going to have to accept we are country that goes by Rule of Law.
> ...


Damn straight.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 30, 2017)

TemplarKormac said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > You alt right scum bags are going to have to accept we are country that goes by Rule of Law.
> ...


Where did I cheer the verdict, little boy.  The prosecution failed, not the system.  Grow up.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 30, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Don't tell him that through the Supreme Court illegals and aliens are given Constitutional rights while in US custody and courts...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 30, 2017)

Bush92 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > You alt right scum bags are going to have to accept we are country that goes by Rule of Law.
> ...


The prosecution failed, and your Rule by Man paradigm is long gone.  Having said that, I would not live in SF either.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Nov 30, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...




imagine that criminals breaking the law


----------



## JGalt (Nov 30, 2017)

bear513 said:


> If that mother fucker ever cross path with me I will personally kill him
> 
> 
> View attachment 163685



You'll have to wait your turn.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 30, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


It wouldn't hurt you two to research the subject so you don't look so ignorant..


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Nov 30, 2017)

As I said, this is a victory for build that wall. If any of you leftists on here happen to be from the Ghey Area, I want to thank you for being you.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 30, 2017)

The alt right here look incredibly stupid.


----------



## tycho1572 (Nov 30, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 30, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> As I said, this is a victory for build that wall. If any of you leftists on here happen to be from the Ghey Area, I want to thank you for being you.


Ghey area, brown eye?

Since when does a wall stop a plane from landing?


----------



## JGalt (Nov 30, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



Then they had better keep him in custody. Something tells me that once he's free, he's a dead man walking. Even if he's sent back to Mexico.


----------



## Bush92 (Nov 30, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Give this to the piece of shit...


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 30, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


 That post of yours came off as boastful and uncaring. Something only someone who took a side in this issue would do.


----------



## Bush92 (Nov 30, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Lawyers fuck up our nation. They are not heroes of the Constitution, just greedy, money grubbing, sue happy, bastards!


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 30, 2017)

skye said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




It's not a threat it's a promise and I am not the only guy..


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 30, 2017)

Just more fuel to keep the Trump train rolling....


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 30, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Do not know but get back to me libtard when yew figure out why the Steinle family is suing the BLM.


----------



## JGalt (Nov 30, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



The subject is a moot point since the fucker will most likely be dead within a month.

I'm starting a pool and taking bets. Step right up ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Bush92 (Nov 30, 2017)

TemplarKormac said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


Lost any respect I might of had left for Jake.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 30, 2017)

JGalt said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Exactly,  his only safety is in jail..this guy is going to be dead before Christmas..


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 30, 2017)

Rambunctious said:


> Just more fuel to keep the Trump train rolling....




So you are good with an asshole who has been deported five times sneaking back into this country, stealing a 9mm weapon and shooting an American citizen? Then you are an asshole!


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Nov 30, 2017)

can you imagine if he drove a white suv and wore gloves?,,oh, yah,,,not guilty right there!


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 30, 2017)

He's back in prison again so good luck with yer hit...Man...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 30, 2017)

TemplarKormac said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


My post was dead on.  We are a country of Rule of Law.  What the alt right wants is immaterial.  Grow up.


----------



## JGalt (Nov 30, 2017)

Bush92 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



Always loved that video. But how do you "murder" a Vietcong?

All I saw was "self defense".


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 30, 2017)

Bush92 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


I have none for the alt right, bush92, and that includes you.  The prosecution failed, not the system.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 30, 2017)

TemplarKormac said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > You alt right scum bags are going to have to accept we are country that goes by Rule of Law.
> ...


Who on earth needs proof? I put that asshat on ignore because he's a fraud. I don't talk to frauds


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 30, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> He's back in prison again so good luck with yer hit...Man...



Fine with us , we know he is getting raped again..


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 30, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



You have the gonads to call me a libtard when I asked a simple question because I had just read the article and saw no mention that there was any evidence that he had taken the gun.  

I can see your prescription of asshole pills is working as expected.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Nov 30, 2017)

JGalt said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


He'll, the liberal Californians will raise money for him, give him a new identity and fake birth certificate like Obama had.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 30, 2017)

M


Grampa Murked U said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Murked, you have cleaned up your act some but not enough for me to associate with you.

Templar, you have not grown up at all.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Nov 30, 2017)

Rambunctious said:


> Just more fuel to keep the Trump train rolling....


Choo-choo


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 30, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Get back to me libtard when you have figured out why the Steinle family is suing the BLM. Or not.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 30, 2017)

The prosecution tried to prove it was murder, but they failed to prove their case beyond a reasonable doubt...The act was more termed an accident than premeditated murder...He was twirling the gun on his finger, the gun fired, the bullet bounced off the pavement and hit the woman in the back....


----------



## Bush92 (Nov 30, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


Obama immigration policy failed. Now a beautiful young woman is dead. Fuck you communist.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Nov 30, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> He's back in prison again so good luck with yer hit...Man...


will he have a toilet? or just go outdoors 3 times a day?


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 30, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


He's in prison again so it'll be a long time before he gets to play...


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 30, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Stop lying. If we were a country of rule of law Kate Steinle would still live and breathe. Say what you mean. We are a country of law only when it suits libtard agenda!


----------



## JGalt (Nov 30, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> The prosecution tried to prove it was murder, but they failed to prove their case beyond a reasonable doubt...The act was more termed an accident than premeditated murder...He was twirling the gun on his finger, the gun fired, the bullet bounced off the pavement and hit the woman in the back....



Well isn't that "involuntary manslaughter"? He wasn't even convicted of that.

You don't see how fucked up this is, do you? If you picked up a gun you claimed to have found on the sidewalk, and it went off, killing someone, you'd be put away for a lengthy period of time.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 30, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


Ewe don't have any idea of what the law is and how it operates.  The prosecution screwed up.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 30, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> M
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Lol, your standards are garbage. How dare you attempt to judge me.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 30, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Fucking cop out response!


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 30, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> So you are good with an asshole who has been deported five times sneaking back into this country, stealing a 9mm weapon and shooting an American citizen? Then you are an asshole!


Where in the world did you come up with that? If you think there won't be a political backlash your nuts. This will add fuel to the fire that we need a wall, conservative judges and the best way to get that is to re elect Trump. Fuel for the Trump train...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 30, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> The prosecution tried to prove it was murder, but they failed to prove their case beyond a reasonable doubt...The act was more termed an accident than premeditated murder...He was twirling the gun on his finger, the gun fired, the bullet bounced off the pavement and hit the woman in the back....


And that is legally called involuntary manslaughter which he was also found not guilty of.

Absurd


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 30, 2017)

TemplarKormac said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > M
> ...


You judge yourself every time you post, TK.  You are a walking joke.  You need to grow up, get a job, and be responsible, instead of passing your opinion on others.  Just the way it is.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 30, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


Ewe really don't know, do  you?  The prosecution failed to convince the jury.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 30, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Last time I checked asshole this is a message board. He can talk whenever he wants!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 30, 2017)

*While Zarate's immigration status is what brought the case into the national spotlight, jurors did not hear evidence about that, and it was not a factor in the trial.*

After 12 days of testimony, dozens of witnesses and two days of closing arguments, *the jury had to decide whether Steinle's death was the result of an act of murder or a tragic accident.*

Earlier in the day, the bailiff and court clerk were seen entering the jury room with a small yellow evidence bag before retreating with it a few minutes later. 

A source inside the courtroom confirmed that the jury asked to see the gun used to shoot Steinle. Zarate and his defense team maintained the argument that the suspect found the stolen weapon on the pier that day and it "just fired."

Kate Steinle’s accused killer found not guilty of murder


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 30, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



If the car was unlocked, as it was alleged, they could be suing for negligence, and that has nothing to do whether the illegal found it or was the one who stole it.

Is that clear enough for your apparently tiny little mind to process?

You started being the asshole and I am merely accommodating you, dumb ass!


----------



## JGalt (Nov 30, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Let's just say this: The next time some POS illegally enters this country and decides to murder someone, I just hope that it's someone you love: Maybe a friend, a family member.

Maybe then you'll have a clue as to what is happening in this country.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 30, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


That’s why I said motherfucking Californians. They were just that fucking stupid with the OJ verdict!


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 30, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ewe really don't know, do you? The prosecution failed to convince the jury


A jury pulled from the liberal streets of San Francisco? all this proves is if you are a law abiding tax paying citizen of that sanctuary city you are less safe.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 30, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


Ewe need to back up.  Show where I said he cannot talk here.  He needs to grow up.  Apparently you do as well, even though you are on SS.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 30, 2017)

JGalt said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > The prosecution tried to prove it was murder, but they failed to prove their case beyond a reasonable doubt...The act was more termed an accident than premeditated murder...He was twirling the gun on his finger, the gun fired, the bullet bounced off the pavement and hit the woman in the back....
> ...



Was he charged with that?  If not, that is the prosecution's fault for overcharging.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 30, 2017)

Rambunctious said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Ewe really don't know, do you? The prosecution failed to convince the jury
> ...


That's your opinion.


----------



## GHook93 (Nov 30, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> The jury decision was unanimous.
> 
> 7 felony convictions
> 5 deportations
> ...



Here was the asshole’s defense! “I was at the pier, I took a sleeping pill and I found this gun picked it up and it just fired.

This is a 5 time felon who is very familiar with firearms!

And the SF fags let him go!


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 30, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Horseshit. He changed his story three times, he lied about his name, he broke into the country five times and he tried to get rid of the gun by kicking it into the bay! And, ewe believe him! That makes you the dumbass.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 30, 2017)

Rambunctious said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > So you are good with an asshole who has been deported five times sneaking back into this country, stealing a 9mm weapon and shooting an American citizen? Then you are an asshole!
> ...



Apparently Willowtree has lost all sense in his rage and needs to go take a cold shower.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 30, 2017)

JGalt said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


Karma, you bottom bang, is a bitch.

The prosecution did not prove the case.


----------



## JGalt (Nov 30, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



The prosecution fucked up. The only thing he was charged with was felon in possession of a firearm. He'll also get time served.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 30, 2017)

edthecynic said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > He deserves the death penalty.
> ...


I don't know what all the evidence was and how the prosecution laid out their case.....but I'm gonna get a rope!    <<<<says many on this thread.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 30, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


He was found guilty of felon in possession of a firearm...Which sends him back to prison...or deportation....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 30, 2017)

JGalt said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


Is that why he is in jail?


----------



## JGalt (Nov 30, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Fuck off. I don't believe in karma, I believe in Glock.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 30, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...




Where did I say anything of the sort?

You just need to cool your jets here partner!  You are in some kind of blind rage accusing people of things they have not done and things they have not posted.

I am trying to reason why the verdict was reached the way it was.  If you have your mind made up, go find another thread.  

Go take a cold shower and cool your jets man!  You are seriously pissing people off here!


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 30, 2017)

JGalt said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


Last thing I said to Dad was"are you sure the safety is on?"...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 30, 2017)

JGalt said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


You are nothing but talk.

Sooner or later the guy is going to die by the gun.  The prosecution did not convince the jury.


----------



## JGalt (Nov 30, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Just fuck off. You are now persona non grata, so enjoy being on my blocked list, shithead.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Nov 30, 2017)

" Garcia Zarate was formerly known as Juan Francisco Lopez-Sanchez, one of several aliases he is known to have used. CNN and other media outlets previously identified him as Juan Francisco Lopez-Sanchez."

They don't even know what his actual birth name is. Way to go, California fucktards. I'd be calling for a tax revolt if I were a resident of that shithole state. It is a mini example of all the Frankfurt School's goals being met:

1. The creation of racism offences.√
2. Continual change to create confusion.√
3. The teaching of sex and homosexuality to children.√
4. The undermining of schools’ and teachers’ authority.√
5. Huge immigration to destroy identity.√
6. The promotion of excessive drinking & drug abuse.√
7. Emptying of churches√
8.****An unreliable legal system with bias against victims of crime.****√
9. Dependency on the state or state benefits.√
10. Control and dumbing down of media.√
11. Encouraging the breakdown of the family.√.....

While I am still on this earth, I refuse to let my country go the way of Commiefilthia.


----------



## skye (Nov 30, 2017)

The Earthquake can't come soon enough.

Fuck San Francisco.

Fuck all the communist scum who lives there!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 30, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


 Lol Jake, at least I can walk and stand upright. You spend most of your time on your knees.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 30, 2017)

JGalt said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


 ^^^ typical alt right: can't take what he dishes


----------



## bodecea (Nov 30, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> They will never get it until it happens to one of their loved ones. Fuck liberals and fuck California.


That's the way I feel about parents of teenaged girls.....................in the South.   Parents won't get it until.

But not having been on this jury....not having heard the evidence.....not having learned what he could be found guilty of as opposed to perhaps lesser crimes the jury was NOT given the option to find him guilty of...I can only be puzzled.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 30, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


Translation. I stopped you cold in yer tracks. You have no answers except that you believe a seven time felon who broke into the country five times, stole a gun. Tried to kick it into the bay after killing an American woman. Yep. You are a libtard.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 30, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> As the courts fail, vigilantism will re-appear.


Feel free to begin.


----------



## JGalt (Nov 30, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Glocks don't have safeties. You have to be smart enough to keep your booger-hooks off the trigger.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 30, 2017)

TemplarKormac said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


You are now reduced to taunts.  You have learned nothing here worthwhile since you joined.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 30, 2017)

JGalt said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


I am sure the owner/operator knows where it is...


----------



## Flash (Nov 30, 2017)

Trump will ram this up the Moon Bat asses.  He will get his wall and few million more votes.

The queer Moon Bat jury in that filthy ass sanctuary city fucked up real bad.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 30, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...




Please quote where I said any of that treasure trove of bullshit you just posted!  You have done nothing but lie about me since this thread started.  Why are you being such a jackass?


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 30, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Don't mention his low scale job as a caterer..


----------



## Old Yeller (Nov 30, 2017)

Here's is what I heard.  He was charged with many crimes.  Found not guilty on all but illegal possession of a firearm?  Despite Moon saying he will be in prison......uh not likely. Maybe 1.5 yrs max, credit for time served he will be out now.

Note:  he is reported a 2nd grade ED level, completed.   deported? They SF don't comply.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 30, 2017)

Flash/BrokeLoser is ranting.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 30, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Willow is a cashier at a drug store chain.. I think she found the stash...


----------



## bodecea (Nov 30, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> But...but
> 
> President Trump SWORE he was guilty


He swore those boys in NYC were guilty too.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 30, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


If TK is actually working and holding down a job, that is better than some years ago.  That's good!


----------



## Flash (Nov 30, 2017)

Illegal aliens are already behind most of the hit-and-run accidents in San Francisco. Now they can shoot-and-run?


----------



## JGalt (Nov 30, 2017)

skye said:


> The Earthquake can't come soon enough.
> 
> Fuck San Francisco.
> 
> Fuck all the communist scum who lives there!



Earthquake? I'm leaning more toward the North Koreans. Someone should paint a big target on the pavement in downtown SF.

...checking garage for paint and a brush...


----------



## miketx (Nov 30, 2017)

edthecynic said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > He deserves the death penalty.
> ...


So he didn't murder her?


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 30, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


They finally gave me my operation and I got to go back to work in July..He could move down here and get a real job...


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 30, 2017)

miketx said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Had they gone for a lesser homicide charge it would have stuck....


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Nov 30, 2017)

skye said:


> The Earthquake can't come soon enough.
> 
> Fuck San Francisco.
> 
> Fuck all the communist scum who lives there!


Amen!


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Nov 30, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


Probably not.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 30, 2017)

Flash said:


> Trump will ram this up the Moon Bat asses.  He will get his wall and few million more votes.
> 
> The queer Moon Bat jury in that filthy ass sanctuary city fucked up real bad.


Trump can't do shit, or shinola...


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 30, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


ACCIDENTALLY, you worthless POS.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Nov 30, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Trump will ram this up the Moon Bat asses.  He will get his wall and few million more votes.
> ...


Except make leftists cry some more.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 30, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


Fat lot of good deportation does right moonglow?


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 30, 2017)

Flash said:


> Illegal aliens are already behind most of the hit-and-run accidents in San Francisco. Now they can shoot-and-run?


They are just trying to assimilate..


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 30, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


If you twas to send him deported in a body bag it would...


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Nov 30, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Illegal aliens are already behind most of the hit-and-run accidents in San Francisco. Now they can shoot-and-run?
> ...


Mexico is the murder capital of the world, buddy. He isn't assimilating, he's culturally enriching us.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 30, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


If they have the spare time and are not dehydrated why not?


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 30, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


The US enjoys a hearty murder also, look at revenues for murder movies...


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 30, 2017)

edthecynic said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...





Moonglow said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


we may have reached an agreement!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 30, 2017)

edthecynic said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


Your excuse of this travesty of justice has earned you a spot next to fake jake at the dumbfucks table (aka ignore)

Bye & good riddance


----------



## Flash (Nov 30, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Trump will ram this up the Moon Bat asses.  He will get his wall and few million more votes.
> ...




He can ram this stupid verdict up the asses of the Moon Bats.

The fucking Illegals will get off free because of the stupid verdict but Trump will stop million more of the Illegals from coming here and shooting our White girls.

Except for the stupid Moon Bats that have no moral foundation  America will be pissed at this verdict.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 30, 2017)

JGalt said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > You alt right scum bags are going to have to accept we are country that goes by Rule of Law.
> ...


There you have it.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 30, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> He fucking admitted to shooting her.



In our country, that does not equate to murder.


----------



## JGalt (Nov 30, 2017)

edthecynic said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



So why wasn't he convicted of involuntary manslaughter? If you accidentally killed someone, you'd get a lengthy stay in the ass-pound prison.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Nov 30, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


If we got rid of the blacks and Mexicans, it'd go down dramatically. Even the white murder rate would go down because they include mexicans/mestizos as part of the white demographic in their stats.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 30, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


I don't give blow jobs,  Moonie.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 30, 2017)

Flash said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


Not if they understand the why....


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 30, 2017)

edthecynic said:


> ACCIDENTALLY, you worthless POS


Accidentally? doesn't that equal manslaughter? the justice system is to provide justice to the accused and the victim and the victims family. If that now is broken in San Francisco due to such unbridled liberalism then safety for people of that city can not be assured to the degree in can be in more sane cities.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 30, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Straighten me out then. Stare your case! Make it crystal clear


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 30, 2017)

TemplarKormac said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


I bet....I'm a mason, I make Grandpa's masonry look like shit....


----------



## Flash (Nov 30, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...




The inner city shitheads, illegals and druggies are the ones doing most of  the killings.  If you are an Illegal in Queer City and shoot a White girl with a stolen gun then you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 30, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


Ever hear of the Caucasian race?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 30, 2017)

JGalt said:


> If you accidentally killed someone, you'd get a lengthy stay in the ass-pound prison.



Not necessarily true at all.

And the jury did not find cause to convict him of involuntary manslaughter, a conviction for which means that it is shown beyond any reasonable doubt that the perpetrator acted with criminal negligence or recklessness, resulting in a homicide.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 30, 2017)

Flash said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


Only if the prosecution tries to do murder one with a situation that is clearly manslaughter....They should change the name to humanslaughter to include females...


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Nov 30, 2017)

As soon as the defense laid down the sob story about him having a second grade level education, the case was closed. We all know how libtards are...


----------



## JGalt (Nov 30, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Same here. I don't care to hear what that scumbag troll has to say.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Nov 30, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Yes. And?


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 30, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


Damned Indo Europeans...


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 30, 2017)

Even CNN gets it!


Kate Steinle death: Garcia Zarate acquitted of homicide - CNN


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 30, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> As soon as the defense laid down the sob story about him having a second grade level education, the case was closed. We all know how libtards are...


No, please inform us about ourselves since you know more about it than we do....Please elaborate....


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 30, 2017)

JGalt said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Yeah I went 2 years without using my ignore list after I purged it...just ignored him. Again.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Nov 30, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > As soon as the defense laid down the sob story about him having a second grade level education, the case was closed. We all know how libtards are...
> ...


You're a bunch of bleeding heart pussies who are soft on criminals.


----------



## JGalt (Nov 30, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > If you accidentally killed someone, you'd get a lengthy stay in the ass-pound prison.
> ...



*You don't see a previously convicted felon having a firearm in his hand as being "criminal negligence or recklessness"?*

What kind of a fucking moron are you? Gawd, the stupidity of you leftards is staggering. Do me a favor: Go punch yourself in the face until you pass out and get back to me tomorrow, if you're not on my ignore list.


----------



## JGalt (Nov 30, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> As soon as the defense laid down the sob story about him having a second grade level education, the case was closed. We all know how libtards are...



He was educated enough to know where the trigger was.


----------



## MaryL (Nov 30, 2017)

Charlie Rose, Matt Lauer doesn't get a pass for sexual harassment, maybe illegal aliens shouldn't either, for sexual assault and MURDER?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 30, 2017)

JGalt said:


> You don't see a previously convicted felon having a firearm in his hand as being "criminal negligence or recklessness"?



Correct, it is not necessarily criminal recklessness or negligence.  That's just a simple reality of legal code, though a prosecutor can attempt top prove that it is one of those things. Also, there is the possibility that being convicted of that lesser charge wasn't actually an option for the jury; you would have to sift through the details of the case.

Apparently, the jurors were not convinced that the shooting was intentional.  Thus, acquittal.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Nov 30, 2017)

JGalt said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


The time for discussion with these pieces of human debris has been over for awhile now.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 30, 2017)

JGalt said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


As I have said, the prosecution failed in its job, for the seventh or eight time.  They did charge him properly.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 30, 2017)

Wassamatter tory, lost your ability to articulate your position?


----------



## basquebromance (Nov 30, 2017)

This is new: The San Fran Chronicle headline is, "Mexican man found not guilty in pier killing."  Wow, not "California man."

She would still be alive if we had a wall.

During wall construction, when builders hit Arizona, they need to take a dog-leg turn & take it up and around California.

Kate Steinle's killer Jose Ines Garcia Zarate had been deported FIVE times. San Fran sheriff had released him from jail despite a federal immigration detention request.


----------



## Flash (Nov 30, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...




The illegals sonofabitch shot that White girl with a stolen firearm.  The queers on the jury let the sonofabitch off because they didn't have the moral courage to do the right thing in that filthy ass politically correct sancuary city.  Disgusting, isn't it?

Trump will shove this up the Libtards asses.  It will be his mantra for the next couple of months.  Funding for the wall will pass and he will get tougher on these cities that refuse to abide by Federal laws.  

One filthy murderous Mexican got off free but many more will pay for it.


----------



## JGalt (Nov 30, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > You don't see a previously convicted felon having a firearm in his hand as being "criminal negligence or recklessness"?
> ...



And you're ok with this?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 30, 2017)

TK, JGalt, and Murked will now stalk me.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Nov 30, 2017)

JGalt said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > As soon as the defense laid down the sob story about him having a second grade level education, the case was closed. We all know how libtards are...
> ...


And hop the border multiple times.


----------



## skye (Nov 30, 2017)

Look at the murderer Garcia Shitface Zarate scum!

He is the one who should be dead !

Not Kate Steinle.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 30, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> The jury decision was unanimous.
> 
> 7 felony convictions
> 5 deportations
> ...



Another accidental shooting.  Thanks gun culture.  These things wouldn't happen if guns weren't everywhere.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 30, 2017)

JGalt said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


We are not going back to the bad old ways.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Nov 30, 2017)

A Steve McGarrett Breaking Update!


This will be a rallying cry to end DACA. This will be a rallying cry to initiate President Eisenhower's old government plan 'Operation Wetback' on a larger scale.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 30, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> She would still be alive if we had a wall.



This ^^ is definitely the dumbest thing i have hear about this entire story.  Right, just build a wall, no more illegal immigrants...  they would never figure out a way around such a clever obstacle...


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 30, 2017)

Does this mean President Trump will apologize to the defendant for wrongly accusing him?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 30, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> A Steve McGarrett Breaking Update!
> 
> 
> This will be a rallying cry to end DACA. This will be a rallying cry to initiate President Eisenhower's 'Operation Wetback' on a larger scale.



But you morons have been in rally cry mode since about 1950.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 30, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> A Steve McGarrett Breaking Update!
> 
> 
> This will be a rallying cry to end DACA. This will be a rallying cry to initiate President Eisenhower's 'Operation Wetback' on a larger scale.


Yes, where we will round all Alt Righties and ship them to their ancestral homelands.


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 30, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Does this mean President Trump will apologize to the defendant for wrongly accusing him?


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Nov 30, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > The jury decision was unanimous.
> ...


Guns don't go off by themselves.


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 30, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yes, where we will round all Alt Righties and ship them to their ancestral homelands


Too late...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 30, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> The jury decision was unanimous.
> 
> 7 felony convictions
> 5 deportations
> ...



But he's an illegal alien, so that makes him too precious to be held to the laws meant for the proles.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 30, 2017)

Flash said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


I think 2018 and 2020 are locked up too!


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 30, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



But they do go off accidently quite often.  Just ignore this one like you ignore all the other accidental death.


----------



## JGalt (Nov 30, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > The jury decision was unanimous.
> ...



Stop with the idiocy. The pistol belonged to an employee of the government. Are you saying the police shouldn't have firearms?


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Nov 30, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > A Steve McGarrett Breaking Update!
> ...


Won't happen! We people the founders specifically created this country for have White Privilege.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 30, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



How does one "stare" their case?

I asked a fucking question and you answered it!  Thank you!

He was found not guilty of murder probably because there was no intent to murder her.  That sucks!  

I knew this was a possibility as soon as I learned the bullet ricocheted before striking her.  Too bad the prosecution did not take that into account and drop the murder charge.

Is the illegal guilty of murder?  No.  He was acquitted.  

Is he guilty of something else?  Damn straight, but they didn't charge him with that, so he walks.  

At least they got him on something! Thank God!


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 30, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> *I just heard it on Fox News. He found the gun in a car belonging to a BLM agent.* It was’t given to him the fucker took it!


If it's on the FOX Gossip Channel then you know it's a lie!
The testimony from the trial was he found the gun at the pier a WEEK AFTER the BLM ranger lost it.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 30, 2017)

Rambunctious said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Does this mean President Trump will apologize to the defendant for wrongly accusing him?


I agree

Once again, our President has been proven to be an asshole


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 30, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> The jury decision was unanimous.
> 
> 7 felony convictions
> 5 deportations
> ...



Get used to it Gramps.

White people are second class citizens in our own country now.

I cant help but wonder what the racial composition of that jury was.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 30, 2017)

JGalt said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



I'm saying hundreds die in accidental shootings each year that the right has no problem ignoring.  This one is no different.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 30, 2017)

Peach said:


> Turning her death into a political point is a sin; the jury ruled. Can you turn off thee hate long enough to even think of her?




She was murdered by an illegal alien who was declared above the law due to the racism that defines California.


----------



## JGalt (Nov 30, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



A firearm has never gone off "accidentally" by itself. There's always some idiot with his finger on the trigger. I have something like 50 firearms last I counted, and not a single one has ever fired unless I pulled the trigger.


----------



## basquebromance (Nov 30, 2017)

I'm sorry Kate Steinle. I'm so sorry Steinle family.

 Your government let you down. Your country let you down.

 I'm so very sorry.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 30, 2017)

Peach said:


> Turning her death into a political point is a sin; the jury ruled. Can you turn off thee hate long enough to even think of her?



No.

I absolutely hate the venemous ideological thugs that have reduced white people to chattel.

A reckoning is coming, I gaurrantee you that.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 30, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


It is a case of over prosecution due to political pressure from the conservative media

Facts did not support the charge


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 30, 2017)

JGalt said:


> A firearm has never gone off "accidentally" by itself.



Can't argue with a person like this.  You could literally smack him upside the head with a frying pan, and he would then insist frying pans don't exist.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Nov 30, 2017)

A Steve McGarrett Breaking Update!

This sends a signal to illegal aliens that it's okay to commit White Genocide in sanctuary cities and not be punished.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 30, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Thanks for pointing out my spelling error. I bet you think OJ was innocent too. Or that lying asshole who killed her baby and stuffed her body in the trunk. Casey Anthony! Yep, that’s why we call you libtards.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 30, 2017)

JGalt said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



And it happens hundreds of times each year with the right ignoring it.  This should be no different.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 30, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Turning her death into a political point is a sin; the jury ruled. Can you turn off thee hate long enough to even think of her?
> ...




haha, yeah RIGHT, you lazy little sissy.  No, you will not be taking part in any revolution... you will sit there and continue to stroke yourself in the warm glow of your monitor.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 30, 2017)

tycho1572 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Those California motherfuckers!
> ...



How soon can we give that pile of shit back to Mexico?


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 30, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


The Trump version of events was proven to be wrong


----------



## basquebromance (Nov 30, 2017)

Sanctuary City San Fransisco Killed Kate Steinle

That San Francisco jury lives in a different America than I do. 

 In my America, you can't be here illegally. 

 In my America, there are no sanctuary cities.

 In my America, you can't kill an American citizen and go free.

I'm surprised that San Francisco jury didn't give him his citizenship too. 

 Not my America.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 30, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Not before they stop funding the white trash of Virginia, else where will you guys get your Mountain Dew and meth?  That's not a joke Cletus, check the numbers.


----------



## JGalt (Nov 30, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Enjoy being on my ignore list with the other shitheads, loser.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 30, 2017)

The system failed the Steinle family twice!


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 30, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> I'm saying hundreds die in accidental shootings each year that the right has no problem ignoring. This one is no different


The politics and the illegal alien coddling in San Francisco and California has caused this. For you too try and equate this to an accidental shooting is absurd. Was it an accident that he was here in the first place or was it a crime that he was here?


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 30, 2017)

miketx said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


No he didn't MURDER her, it was an accidental death.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 30, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> Sanctuary City San Fransisco Killed Kate Steinle
> 
> That San Francisco jury lives in a different America than I do.
> 
> ...



In my America he was given a fair trial.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Nov 30, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...


Virginia is a blue state, of course they're white trash.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 30, 2017)

Flash said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


He might have bathed that day...


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 30, 2017)

Peach said:


> This is insane, just because the killer was not a citizen does not alter the traged



1. If the government did its god damned job she would be alive.

2. The jury was looking at a minimum manslaughter conviction and still just ignored all of that to declare this piece of shit innocent?

Fuck California, fuck all these god damned illegal wetback defending traitorous morons and fuck the entire legal profess for falling on its ass yet again to benefit leftist shit bags.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 30, 2017)

Rambunctious said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm saying hundreds die in accidental shootings each year that the right has no problem ignoring. This one is no different
> ...



The bullet ricocheted before hitting her.  Sounds like an accident to me.  If it was a white male gun owner you'd be saying let him go free it was an accident.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 30, 2017)

This was political.   It is supposed to be a slap at Trump.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 30, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



I am proud to be white trash and thank God I am not a brain dead liberal idiot.

Chaos is coming to this country sooner rather than later.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 30, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Actually, it just recently turned to a blue State. And, as one would expect, the amount of federal dollars (net) it takes in has been steadily decreasing ever since.

Kinda fell on your face there, Herr Fuckface.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Nov 30, 2017)

A Steve McGarrett Breaking Update


Secret Service agent on Hannity just said that the weapon was a Sig Sauer and it's impossible for it to discharge when you step on it, like Kate's murderer said he did.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 30, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> This was political.   It is supposed to be a slap at Trump.



Which makes this even more outrageous as it demonstates the lefts complete absence of any moral guidelines what so ever.

Kates poor family is to pay the price for liberal political shenanigans?

Fuck ever god damend one of them


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 30, 2017)

Rambunctious said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > ACCIDENTALLY, you worthless POS
> ...


No, accidentally equals an accident without intent.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 30, 2017)

edthecynic said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


Ewe believed him? Really?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 30, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> I am proud to be white trash




haha, no you're not.  If you were able to be literally anything else on the planet, you would have done so.  You are white trash because you have no choice.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Nov 30, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


As I said, cock gobbler....Virginia is a blue state full of white trash.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 30, 2017)

edthecynic said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


You are the fucking liar, you puss bucket.

That was no accidental shot, idiot.


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 30, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


COWARD!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 30, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> A Steve McGarrett Breaking Update
> 
> 
> Secret Service agent on Hannity just said that the weapon was a Sig Sauer and it's impossible for it to discharge when you step on it, like Kate's murderer said he did.


Well he's an idiot.

Sig Sauer Confronts Further Reports of Possible Safety Defect in Popular Pistol Modeld


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 30, 2017)

Rambunctious said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm saying hundreds die in accidental shootings each year that the right has no problem ignoring. This one is no different
> ...


Politics caused the case to be over prosecuted

The facts did not match the charges......Trump was wrong


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 30, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


You say that like its a bad thing.


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 30, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> The bullet ricocheted before hitting her. Sounds like an accident to me. If it was a white male gun owner you'd be saying let him go free it was an accident


No I would not...he should have received a verdict that would of punished his actions and he didn't. He gets to walk. We don't even know if he will be deported. How you can argue that this was justice served is a mystery to me.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 30, 2017)

Snouter said:


> So what would happen if an American citizen shot a firearm he or she found on the sidewalk in San Francisco and happen to kill illegal aliens?


I dont know, but it is a very pleasant thought.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Nov 30, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


No offense intended, Jim.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 30, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



Just less full, since it became a blue State.  And all the white trash like you votes red.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 30, 2017)

Rambunctious said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > The bullet ricocheted before hitting her. Sounds like an accident to me. If it was a white male gun owner you'd be saying let him go free it was an accident
> ...



He received a fair trial.


----------



## JGalt (Nov 30, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



He wasn't a "gun owner" he was a convicted felon in possession of a stolen firearm. Illegals aren't even eligible to legally own a firearm. 

You're obviously a clueless eftist idiot and nothing I could say is going to reach you, so I'll just add you to the ignore list. Goodbye.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Nov 30, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Fort Fag here seems to think it is....


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 30, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


The jury unanimously did


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 30, 2017)

And guess what libtard Maddox is yammering about? Fucking Russia.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 30, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Go to bed.  You're drunk or on something else.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Nov 30, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


I'm sorry to break it to you, but I am not white trash. I'm not even 100% white.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 30, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> I don't understand how they could convict him for felon in possession of a firearm if the story about him finding the gun in a towel and it going off by accident were true.
> 
> Either way, deport the roach back home.



No, hang the bastard and anyone else preying on white people.


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 30, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


The bullet ricocheted on the pier's concrete walkway before it struck Steinle, you can't get more accidental than that.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 30, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> I'm sorry to break it to you, but I am not white trash. I'm not even 100% white.



I am, and it is a good thing.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 30, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


Just like OJ and Casey Anthony. All are miscarriages of justice. I bet Pelosi and Feinstein are backslapping each other tonight.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Nov 30, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand how they could convict him for felon in possession of a firearm if the story about him finding the gun in a towel and it going off by accident were true.
> ...


Are you trying to out-edge me, dude?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 30, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



Oh, your spot on impression fooled me, Herr Mutt.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 30, 2017)

edthecynic said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



No, it grazed something, they dont know what, but it did not alter the bullets trajectory, numbnuts.

God defend your murderous racist wetbacks if you want, but I am through with you jack off pervs.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 30, 2017)

JGalt said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...



You are obviously a clueless racist.  Your hate for hispanics if blinding the fact he was found not guilty in a fair trial.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 30, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



He was charged with second degree murder.

California love illegals and hates Americans, so no chance of a fair trial was ever present,


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 30, 2017)

edthecynic said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


Are there pictures of the ricocheted marks somewhere?


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 30, 2017)

Our President used this as a poster case that all illegals are murderers

The jury said he was wrong


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 30, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Oh, yeah, cuz the otsifer has spoken!

lol


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Nov 30, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


So I'm the racist Nazi, but you're the one throwing racial slurs around?

Hypocrite much, faggot?


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 30, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Trump and the conservative media were wrong

They misrepresented the case


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 30, 2017)

edthecynic said:


> No, accidentally equals an accident without intent


If I break the law by drinking and driving and I cause an accident and kill someone I can go to prison under manslaughter convictions and in some states murder.
But this guy can break the law by sneaking into our nation carrying an illegal gun that kills someone and that's just an accident? go on about your way now?
If I hear that the bullet ricocheted one more time I'm going to blow it. I don't care if he was a bad shot he killed a young women.
And for you libs to come here and talk legalese makes me sick. And shows me why Trump won!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 30, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



Yes you're the idiot Nazi. Mutt is a slur? I'm a proud mutt. Doesn't bother me.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 30, 2017)

Zander said:


> As I said on the other thread...
> 
> Disappointing. But I was not on the jury and did not have the benefit of hearing all of the testimony and seeing all of the evidence. The burden of proof is on the prosecution and they must not have convinced the jury.
> 
> I trust the jury system, even when the jurors are drawn from San Francisco..


Then you are a fool if you trust a nonwhite jury to provide justice.

Remember how all the black people cheered when OJ was pronounced innocent?

this is the wetbacks version of the OJ trial.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 30, 2017)

Rambunctious said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > No, accidentally equals an accident without intent
> ...



You can also be convicted of that and not go to prison at all. You can also be acquitted of involutary manslaughter in that case.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 30, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Our President used this as a poster case that all illegals are murderers
> 
> The jury said he was wrong


Really? Ewe got that on tape?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Nov 30, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > As the courts fail, vigilantism will re-appear.
> ...



Merely stating the obvious.  I don't favor vigilantism.

Were it my call, I would federalize the National Guard and send them into these self-proclaimed Sanctuary regions and cities in those states that have them, and enforce federal immigration law.  Any interference from state or local government personnel would result in arrest and federal charges.

And don't give me any shit about Posse Comitatus.  This is not a police action, but a matter of national security, well within the Constitutional authority granted the federal government.


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 30, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> He received a fair trial.


He received more than a fair trial which was very unfair to Kate and her family...


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 30, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Guns don't go off by themselves.


This one did, so you are full of shit.


----------



## KissMy (Nov 30, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> The jury decision was unanimous.
> 
> 7 felony convictions
> 5 deportations
> ...



What were Jose Ines Garcia Zarate 7 felony convictions?

Were they violent felonies that should have triggered a 3 strikes life in prison.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 30, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> \
> 
> Trump and the conservative media were wrong
> 
> They misrepresented the case



What are they wrong about shitflinger? Wrong that white lives matter? Wrong that American lives matter? 

Illegals are too important to the cause to be held responsible for their acts. You have a country to overthrown you can't be bothered with the murder of some white woman...


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 30, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


How about you go fuck yourself cause no one else will.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 30, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Freak accidents are the city's fault? I thought it would be God's fault since it's God's will...



Oh, just shut the fuck up you stupid ass.

Go fuck yourself with a tire iron or something, hell you probably do anyway.

Fuck off.


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 30, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> You can also be convicted of that and not go to prison at all


Apparently so in San Francisco...


----------



## GHook93 (Nov 30, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Oh because you are an expert! You’re a dumbass. It was an open a shut case. He admitted to taking a sleeping pill, finding the gun and it going off in his hand.

You liberal scumbags have no honor. These were liberal cocksucking faggots that did this!


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 30, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Since when does a wall stop a plane from landing?



Why dont you go ask the Eastern Europeans about how well walls can fucking work, you god damned moron?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Nov 30, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


I'm not a Nazi, I'm a propertarian and neo-reactionary. You're a normie fucktard that probably has no idea what any of that means....but oh well.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 30, 2017)

Rambunctious said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > You can also be convicted of that and not go to prison at all
> ...



He wasn't convicted... maybe you quoted the wrong phrase, there...


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 30, 2017)

JGalt said:


> A firearm has never gone off "accidentally" by itself. There's always some idiot with his finger on the trigger. I have something like 50 firearms last I counted, and not a single one has ever fired unless I pulled the trigger.


Except when he found the gun it was wrapped in a cloth and as he opened the cloth to see what it covered the gun went off, so the cloth accidentally triggered the gun, not his finger.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 30, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> The prosecution tried to prove it was murder, but they failed to prove their case beyond a reasonable doubt...The act was more termed an accident than premeditated murder...He was twirling the gun on his finger, the gun fired, the bullet bounced off the pavement and hit the woman in the back....


Welcome to my ignore list, shit4brains.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 30, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



It doesn't matter what you call yourself, you're a Nazi.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 30, 2017)

edthecynic said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Guns don't go off by themselves.
> ...




No, it sure didn't ed the liar.


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 30, 2017)

edthecynic said:


> This one did, so you are full of shit.


For the gun to go off by itself it would of had to go off while lying on the pier inside the bag dummy! If it's being held when it fires it didn't do it by itself! Damn we need to give every lib a firearm lesson when they hit maturity.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 30, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



He is a socialist retard just like you?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Nov 30, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Spoken like a true normie fucktard.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 30, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > \
> ...



The case failed to meet the standard for murder. The prosecution was pressured by the rightwing media to over prosecute the case

The evidence indicated manslaughter 

The jury was correct


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Nov 30, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


Ahem...I am the furthest thing from a socialist.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 30, 2017)

Rambunctious said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > He received a fair trial.
> ...



A fair trial is a fair trial.  We can't make it unfair just because he's hispanic.


----------



## emilynghiem (Nov 30, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> The jury decision was unanimous.
> 
> 7 felony convictions
> 5 deportations
> ...



ALM = American Lives Matter


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 30, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



At least he has his facts straight, while you dont even realize he was also charged with manslaughter, Admiral Stupid Fuck.

Tonight is an historical event that libtard fuckwads do not even comprehend, at least not yet they dont.


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 30, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > A Steve McGarrett Breaking Update
> ...


Again, HanNITWITty is on the FOX Gossip Channel, therefore anything said there is always a lie.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 30, 2017)

JGalt said:


> The prosecution fucked up. The only thing he was charged with was felon in possession of a firearm. He'll also get time served.


Check your facts again, good buddy.

He was charged with murder 1, murder 2, manslaughter and other crimes.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 30, 2017)

The issue wasn't that he was illegal

The issue was whether his actions met the standard of murder

They didn't


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Nov 30, 2017)

edthecynic said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...


You're the king of ad hom fallacies, bro.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 30, 2017)

edthecynic said:


> Again, HanNITWITty is on the FOX Gossip Channel, therefore anything said there is always a lie.


Welcome to my ignore list you white people hating racist POS.


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 30, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> A fair trial is a fair trial. We can't make it unfair just because he's hispanic


He is in country illegally...justify that and reconcile that in your own way. But think about the father that held his little girl as she died 
while you do that.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 30, 2017)

JGalt said:


> Glocks don't have safeties. You have to be smart enough to keep your booger-hooks off the trigger.



Glocks have trigger safeties, dude.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Nov 30, 2017)

A Steve McGarrett Breaking Update!

Should the Senate now pass 'Kate's Law'?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Nov 30, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> A Steve McGarrett Breaking Update!
> 
> Should the Senate now pass 'Kate's Law'?


If it's good law, why not?


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Nov 30, 2017)

Conservative ladies and gentlemen, when dealing with a liberal, this is the brain you're dealing with:


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 30, 2017)

Flash said:


> Trump will ram this up the Moon Bat asses.  He will get his wall and few million more votes.
> 
> The queer Moon Bat jury in that filthy ass sanctuary city fucked up real bad.




And these people are such fucking nitwits they have no clue the visibility this trial had with average Americans.

I know every white father saw his daughter in Katy unless they are wretched shit bags.

Two hundred years from now, historians will be talking about this trial and the OJ trial, and how they were the turning point in race relations going bad..


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 30, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




The illegal shot a woman and killed her.

Second degree murder, open and shut.

But the perp is illegal, so all is forgiven,

You have a government to overthrow, you can't be concerned with minor things like dead Americans.


----------



## basquebromance (Nov 30, 2017)

it is a crime that Kate is dead because she went for a walk in a popular destination in her own city, and she will never see anybody convicted for that crime!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 30, 2017)

I'm sure it was a jury of his peers....let that sink in you fuken liberal morons.


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 30, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


The court testimony says otherwise.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 30, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Yeah, I know - but Nazis are socialists, so calling you a Nazi was really stupid.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 30, 2017)

Rambunctious said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > A fair trial is a fair trial. We can't make it unfair just because he's hispanic
> ...



Look at how many dead toddlers you ignore in accidental shootings.  Now you suddenly care about gun deaths when there is a mexican to blame?

He was found innocent in a fair trial.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 30, 2017)

MaryL said:


> Charlie Rose, Matt Lauer doesn't get a pass for sexual harassment, maybe illegal aliens shouldn't either, for sexual assault and MURDER?



But Lauer is a white guy, so he gets the fucking while the Mexican gets to walk ...then swim back across the border again.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 30, 2017)

Flash said:


> The illegals sonofabitch shot that White girl with a stolen firearm.  The queers on the jury let the sonofabitch off because they didn't have the moral courage to do the right thing in that filthy ass politically correct sancuary city.  Disgusting, isn't it?
> 
> Trump will shove this up the Libtards asses.  It will be his mantra for the next couple of months.  Funding for the wall will pass and he will get tougher on these cities that refuse to abide by Federal laws.
> 
> One filthy murderous Mexican got off free but many more will pay for it.



Trump basically shattered the illusion of NFL supremacy, and now he will go after the judges too.  You watch.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 30, 2017)

While it is fun to watch the Right Wing go nuts over this verdict, the problem is that the charge of murder never was supported by the facts of the case. He didn't intend to kill Steinle. the elements of homicide or involuntary manslaughter were not there.


----------



## basquebromance (Nov 30, 2017)

Last time I shed a tear was Election Night last year, those were tears of joy though, these tears are the gut wrenching knot in the back of your throat kind.


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 30, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> Are there pictures of the ricocheted marks somewhere?


But after a bullet that had been flattened on one side was extracted from Steinle’s body, Evans and his team of crime scene investigators returned to the pier, determined through an “exhaustive search” to find the place where the bullet struck before it hit Steinle in the back.

And on July 5, 2015, investigators found a chip in the concrete 12 to 15 feet from where Garcia Zarate was believed to be sitting and about 78 feet from where Steinle fell to the ground.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Nov 30, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> Last time I shed a tear was Election Night last year, those were tears of joy though, these tears are the gut wrenching knot in the back of your throat kind.


Stop crying and get angry.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 30, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



Nazis weren't really socialists, though.  Damn why is it you dumb focks can't even learn the most basic facts about reality?  Damn you are stupid.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 30, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



If not being an uneducated slob like you who thinks with his colon makes me "normal"... then I'm good with being normal.

You are in irregular, simpleminded, ignorant fool who has to hide on the internet to be himself.  And thank goodness for that.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 30, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Why are you accusing me of more shit I did not say?

You need professional help for either psychiatric care or this substance abuse problem you appear to have.


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 30, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Again, HanNITWITty is on the FOX Gossip Channel, therefore anything said there is always a lie.
> ...


Thank you for bestowing on me the highest honor you can give.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 30, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> The alt right here look incredibly stupid.



Lynch mob.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Nov 30, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Oh man...one of these idiots who denies the Nazis were socialist AGAIN?

And these idiot libtards have the nerve to call us uneducated?

They were socialists, just not of the internationalist/Marxist sort.

Your dumb ass doesn't know there has been non-marxian forms of socialism since before Marx was even born, do you?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 30, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Merely stating the obvious.  I don't favor vigilantism.


I do now, after this disaster.

Honest to God, if some white person that murdered a wetback or a POS gangbanger asked me to protect him or cover for him I would do it in a heart beat after today.

Fuck the law, and the God damend frauds that run it.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 30, 2017)

bear513 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


So...go right ahead.   Let us know when you do it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 30, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> Last time I shed a tear was Election Night last year, those were tears of joy though, these tears are the gut wrenching knot in the back of your throat kind.



  Get used to it as more hispanic jurors release the killers of white people.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 30, 2017)

JGalt said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


When did you serve in Viet Nam?


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 30, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Merely stating the obvious.  I don't favor vigilantism.
> ...



Yes throw out law and fairness because you hate mexicans.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Nov 30, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


You're a welfare recipient most likely.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 30, 2017)

What I find here is a boatload of outrage....Where were these outraged people at Sandy Hook?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Nov 30, 2017)

bodecea said:


> What I find here is a boatload of outrage....Where were these outraged people at Sandy Hook?


Everyone was angry about Sandy Hook. Where were you?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 30, 2017)

edthecynic said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Are there pictures of the ricocheted marks somewhere?
> ...



  WOW!!!!
A chip in the concrete!!!!!!
  I can go out into my driveway and find you a chip in the concrete.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 30, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


I asked you to state your case, instead you chose to insult me so go fuck yourself some more!


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 30, 2017)

The illegal stole the gun, he fired the gun.  He intended to kill Kate.  He might have missed, but a fortuituate riccochet gave him his goal.  

This case informs Californians that they are nothing more than prey for whatever hunter wants to come here and get a pelt.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 30, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


And can forensics match it to your gun?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 30, 2017)

Read this whol;e thread and now I am more convinced than ever that 'diversity' = 'genocide for white people'.

That topic is dead to me from here on out.

America must remain a predominately white country or we will all be Katied, that much is clear now.

the god damned wetbacks dont give a flying shit about justice or the law, that is indisputable.


----------



## basquebromance (Nov 30, 2017)

Mayor Ed Lee of San Francisco is a criminal who supports sanctuary city status for San Francisco. Lock his ass up.


----------



## TomParks (Nov 30, 2017)

Once the party of JFK and Truman......unbelievable


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 30, 2017)

The best thing that could come out of this, is that America will not forget what San Francisco, California did.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 30, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


Or find the residue that shows it was hit by a recently fired bullet?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Nov 30, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Read this whol;e thread and now I am more convinced than ever that 'diversity' = 'genocide for white people'.
> 
> That topic is dead to me from here on out.
> 
> ...


Correct. Fuck it. Let the race war commence.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 30, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The illegal stole the gun, he fired the gun.



According to his testimony, he found the gun and shot it at some seals on the beach.  



Tipsycatlover said:


> He intended to kill Kate. He might have missed, but a fortuituate riccochet gave him his goal.



Well, no, it was never his intent to hit her or anyone else. 



Tipsycatlover said:


> This case informs Californians that they are nothing more than prey for whatever hunter wants to come here and get a pelt.



well, it the NRA would let them get the guns off the street like they want to,maybe they could fix that.


----------



## emilynghiem (Nov 30, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> The government failed Kate twice.



Dear Grampa Murked U

1. If it is a felony to re-enter after being deported:
Illegal Immigration is a Crime | Federation for American Immigration Reform

2. And if such an offender "kills (regardless of intent to kill)" in the commission of a felony:

The *rule of felony murder* is a legal doctrine in some common law jurisdictions that broadens the crime of murder: when an offender kills (regardless of intent to kill) in the commission of a dangerous or enumerated crime (called a felony in some jurisdictions), he/she is guilty of murder.

3. Can that person be prosecuted for "felony murder" as a capital crime?

NOTE: I understand this case is different because of California laws
and the lax enforcement in certain "sanctuary" cities.

but even in Texas, there was a capital murder case of an illegal immigrant,
previously deported with a criminal record, who killed the police officer who
stopped him for drunken driving (and likely saved the lives of the teenagers in the car).
He got life in prison instead of the death penalty or deportation.
And this happened in TEXAS, a red state with the worst death penalty record.
The murder victim was a LAW ENFORCEMENT OFFICER.
And the killer did so intentionally out of fear he would get deported again
because of his criminal record.

Jurors sentence HPD officer's killer to life


----------



## MaryL (Nov 30, 2017)

Politics. Politicians like to tell Us what to think, but isn't this supposed to be the other way' round? But now illegals can vote, and motor-voter laws  We didn't  want  or ask for can now dictate this. To who's  benefit is this? Not us american born voters, but I am sure I will get a lecture about that.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 30, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



    So explain to me how thats done.
And I'm serious. Did they get matching materials from the firearm and the divot?


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 30, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Read this whol;e thread and now I am more convinced than ever that 'diversity' = 'genocide for white people'.
> 
> That topic is dead to me from here on out.
> 
> ...



You're more likely to be shot by a white person with a gun than a minority with a gun.  Probably someone you know.  

Now, here's the thing. If you guys want to have a discussion about how ICE handles these cases and what the requirements are on local law enforcement, that's another issue.  

But you guys have used this tragic ACCIDENT to stir up hatred, and a jury threw it back in your faces when the facts were considered.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 30, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > What I find here is a boatload of outrage....Where were these outraged people at Sandy Hook?
> ...



Some of us wanted something done.


----------



## basquebromance (Nov 30, 2017)

America, 2017: Illegals are protected and Americans are left to die. America is lost.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 30, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Yes, you are ignorant and functionally illiterate, it's why you are a Stalinist.

The National Socialist with their centrally managed economy in a totalitarian state were so different than you Stalinists who advocate a centrally manage economy in a totalitarian state,

Yer a fucking genius, sploogy....


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Nov 30, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


The trial wasn't fair. The judge wouldn't allow  his past 7 felonies and 5 time deportations as an illegal alien for the jury to review.

Again, it wasn't a fair trial. It was a political trial to send a message to Trump that illegal aliens will be protected in California.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 30, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...




Did you complete second grade, sploogy? You calling others "uneducated" is a bit beyond the pale.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 30, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > The illegal stole the gun, he fired the gun.
> ...



  So you believe the word of a,what was it,a five time deporte?
That pistol was stolen out of the vehicle of a Federal agent if I remember correctly.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 30, 2017)

So, here’s the deal. The libtards take the Mexicans side, they believe him. So he walks, our Democrat rats voted down Steinle’s law. . The outrage felt by her murder will surfaceadain. Illegal immigration will be a major impact on upcoming elections/


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 30, 2017)

I will never understand this Mexican hate.  They are some of the most Christian people in the world.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 30, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> So, here’s the deal. The libtards take the Mexicans side, they believe him. So he walks, our Democrat rats voted down Steinle’s law. . The outrage felt by her murder will surfaceadain. Illegal immigration will be a major impact on upcoming elections/



Here's the real deal.  He was given a fair trial and found not guilty.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Nov 30, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> I will never understand this Mexican hate.  They are some of the most Christian people in the world.
> View attachment 163698


Catholic, not Christian.


----------



## emilynghiem (Nov 30, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Read this whol;e thread and now I am more convinced than ever that 'diversity' = 'genocide for white people'.
> ...



We can do better OffensivelyOpenMinded.
By investing all labor, all resources, and all energy into building our own
programs, cities, and states UNDER THE POLICIES WE BELIEVE IN
we can deduct that from taxes and redirect everything we can, 
like voting for that DIRECTLY, and "boycotting" anything that doesn't deserve our support. 

We can essentially "secede" FINANCIALLY.
Now, if the tax laws change and don't allow maximum deductions for business
expenses and investments, as wealthy investors have been using to minimize taxes,
there's also the alternative of managing "independent currency" based on local labor
and using that to buy out control of local property and community programs.

We can re-organize civilly. No race war needed.
Just separation of beliefs, where we choose where we invest our labor and resources.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Nov 30, 2017)

A Steve McGarrett Breaking Update!

It's time for a 'White Lives Matter' movement in honor of Kate Steinle

Enough is Enough!


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 30, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > I will never understand this Mexican hate.  They are some of the most Christian people in the world.
> ...



So you hate Mexicans, Muslims, and Catholics?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Nov 30, 2017)

emilynghiem said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


You think that the federal government would let that happen? Peacefully?


----------



## bodecea (Nov 30, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


So....don't just sit there and talk.   Take action.


----------



## Zander (Nov 30, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > As I said on the other thread...
> ...



I remember. I was disappointed then too. 

But I still believe in the Jury system, and part of that is Jury nullification. 

What is the alternative?


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 30, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> A Steve McGarrett Breaking Update!
> 
> It's time for a 'White Lives Matter' movement in honor of Kate Steinle
> 
> Enough is Enough!



Yes fight for more gun controls so these types of accidental shootings don't happen.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Nov 30, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


I don't necessarily hate Mexicans, I just don't want my country to become Mexico. Muslims, yes I hate them. Catholics, no...just don't agree with them being Christians.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Nov 30, 2017)

bodecea said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


I do what I can for now. You guys are doing most of the work for us, and you don't even realize it.


----------



## TomParks (Nov 30, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...



There are many pissed off democrats too from what I was reading.....I expect Trump to do something big....aka end DACA


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 30, 2017)

Zander said:


> [
> 
> I remember. I was disappointed then too.
> 
> ...



Don't put illegal aliens on a jury.

There were three illegals on this one.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 30, 2017)

TomParks said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



Well that would fix nothing.  Now countries with strong gun control don't have these types of accidental shootings.  Now that would really be doing something big.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 30, 2017)

TomParks said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...




He can't. Only Congress can end DACA, and those worthless bastards sure the hell won't.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Nov 30, 2017)

TomParks said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


It's quite possible these bleeding heart SF sodies just handed 2018 to the Republicans, and 2020 to Trump.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 30, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



When did you stop beating your wife?

That's the kind of question you just asked dumb ass!

I never typed the words Casey Anthony before now.  Stuff that in your pipe and smoke it along with whatever else is causing your mental incompetence.


----------



## emilynghiem (Nov 30, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > The illegal stole the gun, he fired the gun.
> ...



Dear JoeB131
In some states and some cases, even if you do not mean to cause death,
if someone dies during the commission of a felony, this can be charged as
felony murder. Even if it is accidental and unintended.

Here, it's not like that the man's illegal re-entry and presence counts as "committing a felony."
If he was previously deported, then his "re-entry" may be punishable as a felony,
but not necessarily his "presence" in the US.

However if anyone was ENABLING him to stay in the US illegally, certain actions such as employing or assisting someone to violate immigration laws could be charged as a felony.

Depending on the situation, and the laws of that state, perhaps the other people who enabled this man to violate immigration laws could be charged with felonies,
and if the death of this woman occurred during the commission of such a felony,
then the enabling parties could be charged with felony murder!

Do you think Trump or any attorneys are mean enough to push for that argument?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 30, 2017)

Zander said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...


Kill all the bastards.


----------



## Flash (Nov 30, 2017)

Just think of all these stupid Moon Bats that hate the Confederacy for not wanting to be a part of the Union but support these red states and their massive opposition to Federal law.

One thing about it. These Moon Bats have shot themselves in the foot by being politically correct. Trump will get his permission from Congress to defund Sanctuary cities now. That will fuck up a lot of Moon Bats.


----------



## TomParks (Nov 30, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> A Steve McGarrett Breaking Update!
> 
> It's time for a 'White Lives Matter' movement in honor of Kate Steinle
> 
> Enough is Enough!



No we need posses like back in the old days to round them all up


----------



## Flash (Nov 30, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> [QU
> 
> Kill all the bastards.



I wonder if we could get Rocket Man to take care of the Kalifornia problem for us?  He wants to nuke America so why not commie Kalifornia?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 30, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...




I think Matt Lauer already did.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 30, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> [
> Catholic, not Christian.



Dude, 'Catholic' = Christian churches God adds people to

outside of the catholic Churches, there is nothing but heresy, confusion and perversion


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 30, 2017)

Flash said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > [QU
> ...



You are a true patriot.  So many complete nuts on these boards.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 30, 2017)

Flash said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > [QU
> ...



Hell, the fat little bastard could probably launch a Fund-me site and make billions right now.

I think at this moment California is likely the single most hated and despised state in the Union.

I know I hate the bastards.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 30, 2017)

Zander said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



Oops!  Now you have done it!  They will be calling you a libtard in response to that post!


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 30, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Curse them and their fair trials.


----------



## MaryL (Nov 30, 2017)

I recently convicted  an illegal  man   of a felony. He didn't murder anyone, though. He had been here  20 years or so, he had a house and  children, he was convicted of a felony assault, and then he was deported, No if and or butts.he had kids and wow, that's the law. Justice is often depicted as blind and with a sword.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 30, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



How do you know this?


----------



## TomParks (Nov 30, 2017)

Flash said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > [QU
> ...



Make sure the wind blows from east to west....we don't want all that liberal fallout heading east.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Nov 30, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 30, 2017)

MaryL said:


> I recently convicted  an illegal  man   of a felony. He didn't murder anyone, though. He had been here  20 years or so, he had a house and  children, he was convicted of a felony assault, and then he was deported, No if and or butts.he had kids and wow, that's the law. Justice is often depicted as blind and with a sword.



He committed a crime and got away with it for 20 years.  Then he was caught.

Whitey Bulger lived in Santa Monica for 16 years.  He owned a house.  He was a good neighbor.   Now he's in prison.

Do you see a difference because I don't.


----------



## emilynghiem (Nov 30, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



Dear OffensivelyOpenMinded 
Whoever stands on the Constitution would unite in investing directly in reforms
and corrections.  Whoever isn't enforcing the Constitution won't have the
authority of law to organize the people around.  If this is set up right, conflicts would be resolved in the process, because everyone would have vested interest in making their own programs SUCCEED they are voting for with their money and labor. 

When everyone is busy building what each group believes in, respectively, state by state, there's nobody left behind to oppose it. If they are against one plan, that means they are focused on investing in and developing their own plans. Everyone wins.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Nov 30, 2017)

Breaking Update!

I give you the mentality of a liberal congressman

Latino Congressman Luis Gutierrez Calls Kate Steinle’s Death “a Little Thing”


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Nov 30, 2017)

emilynghiem said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...


Sounds great, but realistically I don't see that happening.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 30, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



By reading;

{Six men and six women — three of whom are immigrants — will decide the fate of Jose Ines Garcia Zarate, who allegedly shot 32-year-old Steinle while she was sitting with her father on San Francisco’s Pier 14 in July 2015. Five alternate jurors, four men and one woman, were also chosen on Wednesday.}
Jury selected in Kate Steinle shooting trial

Three illegals were on the jury.

It was a kangaroo court that would NEVER convict a fellow illegal.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Nov 30, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Breaking Update!
> 
> I give you the mentality of a liberal congressman
> 
> Latino Congressman Luis Gutierrez Calls Kate Steinle’s Death “a Little Thing”


What a piece of shit.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 30, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


NAZIs were fascists.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Nov 30, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Breaking Update!
> ...


Of course he is. Whites are expendable to him.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 30, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > What I find here is a boatload of outrage....Where were these outraged people at Sandy Hook?
> ...


Didn't see anywhere near the same amount of crazied anger that I see here.  In fact I did see a bunch of denial that it even happened.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 30, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...





Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Oops!  Now you have done it!  They will be calling you a libtard in response to that post!



No, a fool is still several step above a libtard, so I doubt it.

To be a libtard you have to think that white people are evil even while you yourself are a white person.

People like You, otsifer.


----------



## otto105 (Nov 30, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Dickhead

The article states that three immigrates were on the jury, not illegal.

Moron.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 30, 2017)

MaryL said:


> I recently convicted  an illegal  man   of a felony. He didn't murder anyone, though. He had been here  20 years or so, he had a house and  children, he was convicted of a felony assault, and then he was deported, No if and or butts.he had kids and wow, that's the law. Justice is often depicted as blind and with a sword.



We need to stop deporting these crimnals and make them do hard time breaking rocks into pebbles.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 30, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



......i bet you have an hispanic surname.


----------



## emilynghiem (Nov 30, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > A Steve McGarrett Breaking Update!
> ...



Dear Brain357 the solution in both cases is
consistent law enforcement on the local community level,
where all residents agree to uphold laws, learn procedures, and
comply with authorities.

This would solve BOTH the problem of immigration violations
AND gun safety, as well as preventing other crimes and abuses.

It's not "either or" fixing one or the other, but fixing both with the same solution!
By community based law enforcement where residents AGREE to follow laws,
and work together WITH police and govt instead of working against each other.
This helps the people check and prevent abuses by police and govt as well.
It's a two-way street, so everyone benefits where there is united agreement
on law enforcement which strengthens the safety and security for everyone.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Nov 30, 2017)

bodecea said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


People denying it happened are small in number.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Nov 30, 2017)

A Steve McGarrett Breaking Update!

Our glorious leader has just responded to this travesty of a verdict.

Twitter

Donald J. Trump
@realDonaldTrump
A disgraceful verdict in the Kate Steinle case! No wonder the people of our Country are so angry with Illegal Immigration.
9:30 PM · Nov 30, 2017


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Nov 30, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> A Steve McGarrett Breaking Update!
> 
> Our glorious leader has just responded to this travesty of a verdict.
> 
> ...


I think we are about to see the deportation forces unleashed.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 30, 2017)

otto105 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...




Retard, "immigrant" is California speak for illegal, shit fer brains,


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 30, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Breaking Update!
> ...


Yep, and the idiot libs will keep using him as a spokesman.

Everything has changed tonight.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 30, 2017)

“Kate Steinle murderer found not guilty of murder.”

Such is the right’s bigotry and contempt for the rule of law.

None of the conservatives subscribing to this thread who are exhibiting their ignorance, stupidity, bigotry, and hate were on the jury, none saw the evidence presented, none hear the arguments made during the trial.

The right’s outrage is predicated solely on lies, misinformation, and their unwarranted bigotry toward Hispanic immigrants.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 30, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > TomParks said:
> ...


Nope.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 30, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > TomParks said:
> ...



Roosevelt Lincoln Ford Washington III?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 30, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> It was a kangaroo court that would NEVER convict a fellow illegal.



White people cannot expect the rule of law if minorities make up the jury or the judge.

Fuck everyone of them.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Nov 30, 2017)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> “Kate Steinle murderer found not guilty of murder.”
> 
> Such is the right’s bigotry and contempt for the rule of law.
> 
> ...


Not immigrants but illegal Wetbacks.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 30, 2017)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> “Kate Steinle murderer found not guilty of murder.”
> 
> Such is the right’s bigotry and contempt for the rule of law.
> 
> ...




She deserved to die for being white, right sploogy?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Nov 30, 2017)

bodecea said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Fascism or corporatism was a form of national syndicalism, syndicalism is a form of socialism.


----------



## MaryL (Nov 30, 2017)

When we need Spanish interpreters in the courtroom, when most of the jurors  speak English, something seems broken here. We can't expect immigrants to acclimate, or accept English common laws, I  don't know who "we"  are anymore.


----------



## otto105 (Nov 30, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...




Dickhead II

Legal immigrants are not illegal in any language.

Moron II


----------



## otto105 (Nov 30, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > It was a kangaroo court that would NEVER convict a fellow illegal.
> ...




Yeah, lets go back to white "justice" days of the KKK.

Seems right for idiots


----------



## jillian (Nov 30, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> The jury decision was unanimous.
> 
> 7 felony convictions
> 5 deportations
> ...



not if they didn't find him guilty, he didn't.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 30, 2017)

otto105 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...




Retard, when people are legal, their status is not mentioned. These three were illegals from the sanctuary city.

No doubt you grasp this, but as a Maoist you advocate for anything that damages the nation you engage in treason against.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 30, 2017)

If you guys were so passionate about all gun deaths we could really save some lives.  Accidental shooting deaths are rare with strong gun control.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 30, 2017)

otto105 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...




The KKK? Wasn't that the terrorist wing of the filthy democratic party you serve? The ANTIFA of a bygone era?


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 30, 2017)

You guys care about the law when it comes to being legal or illegal immigrant.  But when the guy gets a fair trial and is found innocent you throw out the law.  Put some consistency in your crazy.


----------



## otto105 (Nov 30, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Dickhead III 

Illegals cannot serve on juries, not even using your conservabonics.

And if you like Mao so much, why don't you marry him.

Moron III


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Nov 30, 2017)

MaryL said:


> When we need Spanish interpreters in the courtroom, when most of the jurors  speak English, something seems broken here. We can't expect immigrants to acclimate, or accept English common laws, I  don't know who "we"  are anymore.


There never was a "we"....


----------



## emilynghiem (Nov 30, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > I recently convicted  an illegal  man   of a felony. He didn't murder anyone, though. He had been here  20 years or so, he had a house and  children, he was convicted of a felony assault, and then he was deported, No if and or butts.he had kids and wow, that's the law. Justice is often depicted as blind and with a sword.
> ...



Do BOTH JimBowie1958
When Arnold Schwarzenegger was CA Gov, he proposed building prisons in Mexico
for deporting illegals who were costing the state billions in public resources a year.

What I have suggested is creating a "prison exchange" program, where sweatshops and factories in Mexico are run through prison programs; so people who commit capital felonies can 'trade their citizenship" with immigrants on the waiting list who want to work an honest living in America as law abiding citizens.  

That way, we reward law abiding productive workers with citizenship, while those who choose to abuse their rights and freedoms to commit premeditated crimes depriving others of rights and liberty would get their citizenship privileges revoked. And the people convicted of repeat offenses and organized trafficking can do the sweatshop work as restitution, and pay restitution to help crime victims get education and training for jobs.

www. earnedamnesty.org

As for how to build facilities to manage such an exchange, for all the trafficking crime and govt corruption for which taxpayers are owed billions if not trillions, we can organize legal teams to assess the debts and damages to the public, claim tax credits and create federal reserve accounts holding land along the border as collateral on these debts,
and issue notes against those debts to finance development of military bases, campus housing and jobs, factories, teaching hospitals, where restitution for crime can be invested in creating safe sustainable communities for workers to claim legal residency.

Both inmates and immmigrants who want to restore equal status in society could enroll in educational programs, where they can work for credits and share ownership in building their own schools, campus towns, and city states.  If there are 12-20 million Mexican nationals living on US soil, why not set aside land for 4-5 cities the size of Houston along the border, for these Mexican citizens to claim as their legal home base; then once they are registered legally, under a sponsoring university, church or business program, they can apply for a "transfer" or "guest visa" to study, work or live in other places in the US as long as they are in good standing with their sponsoring program. This would reward immigrants and workers for enrolling legally, and screen out criminals with illicit intent.

If Clinton, Sanders and now the Workers Unions want to take leadership roles, they can take on this challenge of building and governing city-states along the border. Why not invest campaign money for party leaders candidates into building solutions directly?


----------



## westwall (Nov 30, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Snouter said:
> ...









The fact that it was in his possession is prima facie evidence that he stole it.  Guns are very valuable to the criminal element in SF and there is ZERO chance that it was just laying around.


----------



## sakinago (Nov 30, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> The jury decision was unanimous.
> 
> 7 felony convictions
> 5 deportations
> ...


WTF......this is worse than the OJ case


----------



## MaryL (Nov 30, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > When we need Spanish interpreters in the courtroom, when most of the jurors  speak English, something seems broken here. We can't expect immigrants to acclimate, or accept English common laws, I  don't know who "we"  are anymore.
> ...


"We the people" is just a sad  delusion?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Nov 30, 2017)

MaryL said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


Seems it is. Sorry for the black pill.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 30, 2017)

otto105 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



I'll take that over beaners deciding the guilt or innocence of an illegal immigrant.


----------



## MaryL (Nov 30, 2017)

mexicans LOve


OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


So what is the problem deporting illegal alien murders, then?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Nov 30, 2017)

MaryL said:


> mexicans LOve
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


I have no idea. Sounds like a great plan to me.


----------



## Votto (Nov 30, 2017)

So how is this at least not involuntary man slaughter?


----------



## Votto (Nov 30, 2017)

MaryL said:


> mexicans LOve
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



What would be the problem of executing them?

At least take him to Gitmo.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Nov 30, 2017)

Votto said:


> So how is this at least not involuntary man slaughter?


Because San Fransicko.


----------



## Votto (Nov 30, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > So how is this at least not involuntary man slaughter?
> ...



I watched about an hour of news coverage on this as they argued back and forth and no one asked this question.

Maybe I'm the crazy one.

I can just picture the left winged prosecution sipping on some tea during the trial and offering no evidence.

What a disgrace.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Nov 30, 2017)

Votto said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...


Not at all. Talking heads are just clueless.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 30, 2017)

otto105 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...




California give illegals licenses, registers them to vote, and puts them on Juries.

Are you stupid? Scratch that, you are clearly retarded.

California's new undocumented jurors  | CalWatchdog.com

You're a dumb one, it's why you're a Maoist.


----------



## MaryL (Nov 30, 2017)

Mexicans  make this a bigger issue than it ever needed be. Follow the laws,  or not, call down the thunder, You get the lightning. Most other immigrants  from other countries follow American immigration laws. Mexicans don't get a freebie. Funny how  fairness works.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Nov 30, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Is he actually a maoist?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 30, 2017)

Why is he innocent? sorry but I haven't been paying attention.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 30, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...



Aren't all democrats?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Nov 30, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 30, 2017)

This thread is rightwing ignorance, bigotry, hate, and contempt for the rule of law on full display.


----------



## theHawk (Nov 30, 2017)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> This thread is rightwing ignorance, bigotry, hate, and contempt for the rule of law on full display.


Only left wing progressives hate the rule of law.  That’s why they fully support illegal aliens, sanctuary cities, and no border security.  They hate America, and want it fundamentally transformed into a third world shithole with no white people.

This thread is leftwing vile hatred, bigotry, and contempt for a lawful America.


----------



## functiong schizophrenic (Nov 30, 2017)

MACAULAY said:


> Its San Francisco.
> 
> Pick any 12 people from San Francisco....and, as a general rule,  all 12 will be fucked up.


----------



## otto105 (Nov 30, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...




Dickhead IV

Illegals can't serve on California juries. Even if you search in 2013.

Moron IV


----------



## theHawk (Nov 30, 2017)

If Steinle had been a black thug who just robbed a liquor store before being shot, the left would be outraged.


----------



## depotoo (Nov 30, 2017)

How could they not find him guilty of at least involuntary manslaughter??  This is outrageous.  Sickening.  I can’t imagine how her parents must feel tonight.   It is nuts.


----------



## otto105 (Nov 30, 2017)

depotoo said:


> How could they not find him guilty of at least involuntary manslaughter??  This is outrageous.  Sickening.  I can’t imagine how her parents must feel tonight.   It is nuts.



Probably like Travon Martin's parents.


----------



## depotoo (Nov 30, 2017)

otto105 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > How could they not find him guilty of at least involuntary manslaughter??  This is outrageous.  Sickening.  I can’t imagine how her parents must feel tonight.   It is nuts.
> ...


Not even comparable and the topic is about Kate Steinle.


----------



## depotoo (Nov 30, 2017)

This is what gets me, he was found guilty on the felony possession of a firearm, yet not on involuntary manslaughter.  Makes absolutely no sense.





westwall said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 30, 2017)

otto105 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > How could they not find him guilty of at least involuntary manslaughter??  This is outrageous.  Sickening.  I can’t imagine how her parents must feel tonight.   It is nuts.
> ...



   You'll have to remind me of when Kat or her Father attacked the illegal immigrant.
   You putrid sack of shit.....


----------



## westwall (Nov 30, 2017)

depotoo said:


> This is what gets me, he was found guilty on the felony possession of a firearm, yet not on involuntary manslaughter.  Makes absolutely no sense.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Whoever the prosecution used as an expert witness was a moron.  Guns can't just "go off".  You have to pull the trigger.  The second that trigger is pulled it is an act of volition, which means intent, which means at least criminally negligent homicide.  This prosecutor is a moron of the first order.


----------



## depotoo (Nov 30, 2017)

Thanks for voicing what I was thinking.





HereWeGoAgain said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...


----------



## MarkDuffy (Nov 30, 2017)

Wow 25 pages already

Shooting of Kathryn Steinle - Wikipedia

He never got here through California. What the hell is wrong with you red states & your open borders?

Why did Texas send him here to California instead of dealing with his criminality themselves?

What part of the Rule of Law are you contards having problems with? The prosecution did not prove their case.

cheney shot his best friend in the face while drunk

What was he convicted of?

Did he even lose his right to bear arms?


----------



## westwall (Nov 30, 2017)

MarkDuffy said:


> Wow 25 pages already
> 
> Shooting of Kathryn Steinle - Wikipedia
> 
> ...






Actually it was your hero, the obummer who ordered ICE and Border Patrol to not do their jobs.


----------



## MarkDuffy (Nov 30, 2017)

westwall said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> > Wow 25 pages already
> ...


He was deported 5 times.

Everyone did their jobs except for red state open borders


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 30, 2017)

MarkDuffy said:


> Wow 25 pages already
> 
> Shooting of Kathryn Steinle - Wikipedia
> 
> ...



  Thats truly a pathetic analogy.


----------



## MarkDuffy (Nov 30, 2017)

*Jury In San Francisco Finds Accused Killer Of Kate Steinle Not Guilty Of Murder*

The basic question the jury had to decide was whether Garcia Zarate intentionally and willfully fired the single shot that killed Kate Steinle. The prosecution said that Garcia Zarate fired a handgun deliberately in Steinle's direction, seeking to harm her or others. The defense argued that the shooting was unintentional, that the defendant found the gun wrapped in a cloth under his seat at the pier and that it accidentally discharged. The defense also offered expert witnesses who testified that the bullet ricocheted off of the ground and traveled about 78 feet before striking Steinle.

The jury's decision indicates that it was convinced that the shooting was an accident.

The gun was stolen four days before the killing from the parked car of a visiting Bureau of Land Management ranger. And even the prosecution agreed that there was no evidence linking Garcia Zarate to that robbery.

The defendant had been deported five times.He was scheduled for a sixth deportation in 2015 while he was in federal custody for felony reentry. Instead of deporting him, federal authorities sent him to San Francisco on a 20-year-old drug warrant for a small amount of marijuana.

San Francisco prosecutors dropped the charge and then the sheriff's department let him go, despite a federal detainer request. Under local sanctuary city rules, local law enforcement won't hold a person beyond the term of their incarceration. In the aftermath of the shooting there was a lot of finger-pointing among local officials. San Francisco still won't honor a federal detainer request unless the detainee has committed a violent or serious felony in the past seven years.

Jury In San Francisco Finds Accused Killer Of Kate Steinle Not Guilty Of Murder

The prosecution did not prove their case. This has nothing to do with sanctuary cities. 

Ah yes, this was trump bullshit from the campaign. That's why the contard whine.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 30, 2017)

MarkDuffy said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > MarkDuffy said:
> ...



  So tell me The Great Carnac...why did he flee to San Fagtisco everytime?


----------



## depotoo (Nov 30, 2017)

You mean those borders the right has been fighting the Dems for years to have closed?  Those borders?  What a twit.





MarkDuffy said:


> Wow 25 pages already
> 
> Shooting of Kathryn Steinle - Wikipedia
> 
> ...


----------



## westwall (Nov 30, 2017)

MarkDuffy said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > MarkDuffy said:
> ...










Wrong.  The asshole should have been stopped at the border but your hero welcomed him in with wide open arms.  Once he is in the country there is no way to stop him till he has committed a crime.  You really suck at this don't you.


----------



## depotoo (Nov 30, 2017)

Had he been held for ICE, since he was here illegally,  she would still be alive.  Another idiotic post.





MarkDuffy said:


> *Jury In San Francisco Finds Accused Killer Of Kate Steinle Not Guilty Of Murder*
> 
> The basic question the jury had to decide was whether Garcia Zarate intentionally and willfully fired the single shot that killed Kate Steinle. The prosecution said that Garcia Zarate fired a handgun deliberately in Steinle's direction, seeking to harm her or others. The defense argued that the shooting was unintentional, that the defendant found the gun wrapped in a cloth under his seat at the pier and that it accidentally discharged. The defense also offered expert witnesses who testified that the bullet ricocheted off of the ground and traveled about 78 feet before striking Steinle.
> 
> ...


----------



## MarkDuffy (Nov 30, 2017)

westwall said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > This is what gets me, he was found guilty on the felony possession of a firearm, yet not on involuntary manslaughter.  Makes absolutely no sense.
> ...


Like when the drunken cheney shot his best friend in the face?


----------



## MarkDuffy (Nov 30, 2017)

westwall said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Obama stopped open borders you republican clowns opened up


----------



## westwall (Nov 30, 2017)

MarkDuffy said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...








Which pertains to this thread how?


----------



## westwall (Nov 30, 2017)

MarkDuffy said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > MarkDuffy said:
> ...







What a contemptible lie.


----------



## MarkDuffy (Nov 30, 2017)

westwall said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


As an answer to the question raised in the post I quoted. You new at this?

_at least criminally negligent homicide_
_
_


----------



## MarkDuffy (Nov 30, 2017)

westwall said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


You know anything about republican cheap labor policies? Work visas, etc. Reagan and the Bush's opening the floodgates?

You need to learn some history


----------



## MarkDuffy (Nov 30, 2017)

We will see what he gets for the possession of a firearm by a felon conviction.

What do you cons want? You want to pay for the jails with higher taxes or a 6th deportation?


----------



## MarkDuffy (Nov 30, 2017)

westwall said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


The governors of Arizona and Texas are not my heros.

Illegal immigration almost stopped totally under Obama. Net flow was OUT not in


----------



## westwall (Nov 30, 2017)

MarkDuffy said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > MarkDuffy said:
> ...







That's a laugh.  They reported people stopped at the border as returns.  The whole obummer admin was a lie of the first order, and imbeciles, like you, lapped it up.


----------



## westwall (Nov 30, 2017)

MarkDuffy said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > MarkDuffy said:
> ...








I know the history.  Reagan was a fool, and bush is a scumbag.  Tell me something i don't know.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 1, 2017)

There were thousands of people a day coming here.  We had crowded centers trying to process these illegals.  That's what obama did.


----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 1, 2017)

edthecynic said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > He deserves the death penalty.
> ...


They only care about their racist beliefs. When George Zimmerman shot and killed an  unarmed black teenager and was found not gulty, that was great.  They hate blacks, they hate Mexicans, so killing those people is just fine for them.


----------



## westwall (Dec 1, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...







You seem to be ignoring the fact the zimmerman is Hispanic.  Why is that?


----------



## MarkDuffy (Dec 1, 2017)

Crazy racist trump called Garcia Zarate a murderer

another trump pathological lie


----------



## westwall (Dec 1, 2017)

MarkDuffy said:


> Crazy racist trump called Garcia Zarate a murderer
> 
> another trump pathological lie







What would you call the multiple time felon and person who admittedly pulled the trigger that fired the gun that killed Kate?  Her hairdresser?


----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 1, 2017)

westwall said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



I'm not ignoring it, but for American racists, there is a hierarchy of who they hate the most: blacks top the list.  I think Muslims are second, Mexicans third (especially illegal aliens), etc. An Hispanic who is not Mexican is lower down.  Zimmerman is not an alien, not Mexcian and half white, so he would be considered by our racists as less culpable in any negative situation than any black person.  Their hate is well embedded and actually has a system.  Zimmerman's mother is Peruvian and his father 'white' American. He was described as a 'white Hispanic.'  They hate these types a whole lot less than blacks.  The worst thing you can be in America, as far as our racists are concerned, has always been black.  Now it is also Muslim.  And coming up third are illegal Mexican immigrants.


----------



## westwall (Dec 1, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...






So, where do you get your racist american stats?  There are indeed racists in America, but they are of every color and the violence in the USA is overwhelmingly black on black, so no racism involved at all.  Just gang violence.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 1, 2017)

MarkDuffy said:


> Crazy racist trump called Garcia Zarate a murderer
> 
> another trump pathological lie


You have no idea why Trump was elected.  It will no doubt come as a shock when he is reelected.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 1, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Are you trying to say that Kate Steinle was trying to kill that illegal by beating his head into the cement?


----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 1, 2017)

westwall said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


I know about racism because my nephews are half black. When there are kids in the family, the adults are always protective about them and don't want them to be hurt either physically, mentally or emotionally.  I have seen how racism works in America, in mainstream society.  Gangs are another issue altogether.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Dec 1, 2017)

This thread illustrates conservative stupidity well.

They oppose comprehensive immigration reform and then become outraged at the likely consequence of that opposition.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 1, 2017)

MarkDuffy said:


> We will see what he gets for the possession of a firearm by a felon conviction.
> 
> What do you cons want? You want to pay for the jails with higher taxes or a 6th deportation?


He will get time served for the firearm charge and waltz out.


----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 1, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


----------



## Theowl32 (Dec 1, 2017)

Hate liberals yet?


----------



## westwall (Dec 1, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...







Oh?  Where do they live?


----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 1, 2017)

westwall said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


----------



## westwall (Dec 1, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...








Oh?  Why am I crazy for wishing more information.  You made a statement, I'm not asking for their address I am wondering in which city they live in.  Your anecdotal "evidence" isn't scientific, so I wish to search for instances of racism where they live.


----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 1, 2017)

westwall said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Not gonna happen and stop being a bully.


----------



## westwall (Dec 1, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...






Lady, if you think my asking you simple questions is being a bully you need to go find a different message board because you are clearly not old enough to post here.


----------



## WillMunny (Dec 1, 2017)

San Franshitsco is the worst human filth that ever came out of America's collective large intestine.  Please terrorists or Kim Jong, do whatever you please with that evil city, it will be doing this country a favor.


----------



## WillMunny (Dec 1, 2017)

Peach said:


> Turning her death into a political point is a sin; the jury ruled. Can you turn off thee hate long enough to even think of her?



Cut the shit; you liberals don't give a fuck about her.  You just hate hearing any negative results about your open borders sickness and the 3rd-world subhumans you traitors love to venerate.


----------



## WillMunny (Dec 1, 2017)

Peach said:


> This is insane, just because the killer was not a citizen does not alter the traged



THAT'S NOT THE POINT, DUMMY!  The point is that THIS particular crime wouldn't have happened if that illegal hadn't been here.  I swear, you liberals are so disgusting I'll never understand you look at yourselves in the mirror.


----------



## WillMunny (Dec 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> But...but
> 
> President Trump SWORE he was guilty



Please, I know you liberals get your jollies off the deaths of fellow Americans.  Anyone with half a brain can see that.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 1, 2017)

MaryL said:


> When we need Spanish interpreters in the courtroom, when most of the jurors  speak English, something seems broken here. We can't expect immigrants to acclimate, or accept English common laws, I  don't know who "we"  are anymore.




This is who 'we' are.

THE WRATH OF THE AWAKENED SAXON
by Rudyard Kipling

It was not part of their blood,
It came to them very late,
With long arrears to make good,
When the Saxon began to hate.

They were not easily moved,
They were icy -- willing to wait
Till every count should be proved,
Ere the Saxon began to hate.

Their voices were even and low.
Their eyes were level and straight.
There was neither sign nor show
When the Saxon began to hate.

It was not preached to the crowd.
It was not taught by the state.
No man spoke it aloud
When the Saxon began to hate.

It was not suddently bred.
It will not swiftly abate.
Through the chilled years ahead,
When Time shall count from the date
That the Saxon began to hate.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 1, 2017)

depotoo said:


> This is what gets me, he was found guilty on the felony possession of a firearm, yet not on involuntary manslaughter.  Makes absolutely no sense.



Let me explain it to you then.

Mexican immigrants now run California, particularly the major cities.

If a nonwhite kills a white person, there is a very good chance that the racist minorities on the jury will use jury nullification to not punish the nonwhite offender because they are not assimilating. To them nonracial multiculturalism is just a bad joke at the white guys expense.

It is now Open Season on white people in California.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 1, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> They only care about their racist beliefs. When George Zimmerman shot and killed an  unarmed black teenager and was found not gulty, that was great.  They hate blacks, they hate Mexicans, so killing those people is just fine for them.



Katre Steinle was not sitting on Zarate's chest pounding his head into the concrete when she was shot, moron.

It is amazing how you cannot see past the racial identities on this topic and yet accuse everyone else of racism if they disagree.

Go fuck yourself.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 1, 2017)

Theowl32 said:


> Hate liberals yet?


yes


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 1, 2017)

WillMunny said:


> San Franshitsco is the worst human filth that ever came out of America's collective large intestine.  Please terrorists or Kim Jong, do whatever you please with that evil city, it will be doing this country a favor.


San Francisco, the Tip of the Turd.


----------



## Theowl32 (Dec 1, 2017)

WillMunny said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Turning her death into a political point is a sin; the jury ruled. Can you turn off thee hate long enough to even think of her?
> ...


Yeah, the stupid bitch is so concerned about her and her family that she cheers when her killer is acquitted of the charges, even though he admitted he did it.

LOL!!!

Anything dumber or more fucking annoying than liberal white women? Yeah, I include liberal white men with that. Unless you think liberal white men are men.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Dec 1, 2017)

What a disgrace California.

Join me in boycotting the state of California. Spend your vacation dollars elsewhere.


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 1, 2017)

Incredible.  No words.

But in California?  Maybe not so shocking.


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 1, 2017)

Predictably, a couple of Regressives here, trying to deflect and put those outraged by this on the defensive.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Dec 1, 2017)

The pieces of shit couldn't even convict this cretin of manslaughter.


----------



## Votto (Dec 1, 2017)

MaryL said:


> Mexicans  make this a bigger issue than it ever needed be. Follow the laws,  or not, call down the thunder, You get the lightning. Most other immigrants  from other countries follow American immigration laws. Mexicans don't get a freebie. Funny how  fairness works.



People only follow the law if they are forced to follow the law, otherwise they do as they please, which is apparently what illegal immigrants do.

I wonder what would have happened to the illegal immigrant had he shot a "sea animal" that he said he was trying to shoot that may have been endangered.  I wonder if the crazy Dims in San Fran would have given him the death penalty.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Dec 1, 2017)

edthecynic said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



No doubt you are celebrating today.


----------



## gipper (Dec 1, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> The pieces of shit couldn't even convict this cretin of manslaughter.



It would be most ironic if he kills again, killing a liberal.  I know...repugnant.  

The judge has the right to overturn a jury verdict.  I don't expect that in this case, not in SF.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Dec 1, 2017)

"San Francisco’s decision to protect criminal aliens led to the preventable and heartbreaking death of Kate Steinle." — AG Jeff Sessions


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Dec 1, 2017)

This cretin will now be deported, and then he'll eventually return to break our laws once again.


----------



## gipper (Dec 1, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


So..let me get this right.

If I accidentally kill someone with an illegal gun, even though I am a criminal with many convictions and an illegal alien, I can get off scot-free. 

Now that's justice!

I would guess criminal illegal aliens will flock to San Fran even more than before.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 1, 2017)

GHook93 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


Because I am right and you are wrong.  Nothing new here.  Fox reported it.  He found a gun on the pier a week after a BLM agent lost it.  He was playing with it.  It went off.  The ricochet hit the woman and killed her.  No murder.  The prosecution mischarged.  Why do you confuse the truth with liberalism.  I am no more a liberal than you care about America.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 1, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> FFI may be a socialist, and you certainly are a neo-fascist.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 1, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> The jury decision was unanimous.
> 
> 7 felony convictions
> 5 deportations
> ...


Well, now it's official.
San Francisco juries now think that guns kill all by themselves.
This is why I don't live in CA anymore.
Build a wall between CA and the rest of America.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Dec 1, 2017)

Felon with a firearm, got off several rounds, ran after the shooting, threw the gun away. The jury couldn't even find this cretin guilty of manslaughter.
People like Jake celebrate today.


----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 1, 2017)

gipper said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


I did not say anything about getting off scott free. Didn't even suggest or insinuate it. WTF are you reading?


----------



## Flash (Dec 1, 2017)

otto105 said:


> [QUO
> 
> Dickhead
> 
> ...




How many frigging Illegals live in Kalifornia?  Do the math.

Kate was never going to get justice in commie Kalifornia.  Especially from the Libtard queers and illegals in San Francisco that elect those  Democrat asshole that govern a filthy ass sanctuary city.

This case is a great example of how out of control these Liberals are in our country nowadays.  They are destroying this country. 

Hopefully Trump will use the tragic murder of Kate as a rallying point to increase deportations, build the wall and defund these filthy ass Democrat controlled sanctuary cities.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 1, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Felon with a firearm, got off several rounds, ran after the shooting, threw the gun away. The jury couldn't even find this cretin guilty of manslaughter.
> People like Jake celebrate today.


Why do you lie?  One shot was accidentally fired.  *People like you and* Flash are the reason why Trump's numbers are going south: because he has adopted your view of America, which real America rejects.


----------



## gipper (Dec 1, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


Just making a post at no one in particular.  No need to take it personally. 

I never stated nor thought, you said scot-free.  Just making a conclusion based on the verdict.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Dec 1, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Felon with a firearm, got off several rounds, ran after the shooting, threw the gun away. The jury couldn't even find this cretin guilty of manslaughter.
> ...



I did not lie. I had heard he had fired several other shots at sea lions, but I cannot find that information now. Obviously it's not true, but I did not lie.


----------



## Flash (Dec 1, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> [Qen a shut case. He admitted to taking a sleeping pill, finding the gun and it going off in his hand.You liberal scumbags have no honor. These were liberal cocksucking faggots that did this!Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


Because I am right and you are wrong.  Nothing new here.  Fox reported it.  He found a gun on the pier a week after a BLM agent lost it.  He was playing with it.  It went off.  The ricochet hit the woman and killed her.  No murder.  The prosecution mischarged.  Why do you confuse the truth with liberalism.  I am no more a liberal than you care about America.[/QUOTE]


You are confused Moon Bat.

Being a bad shot should not be an excuse to let an illegal alien get away with murdering a girl with a stolen weapon.

Even if there was no premeditation then he should have been convicted of manslaughter or reckless endangerment or several other lesser crimes..

I guess in commie Libtard Kalifornia, which is supposes to be so anti right to keep and bear arms, if you are filthy ass Illegal you get to shoot people and get away with it.

There were illegals on the jury so Kate was never going to get justice.  Great example of how these Liberal shitholes like San Francisco are totally out of control.

Rocket Man want to nuke an American city.  Can we convince him that the city should be San Francisco?  We could get that Kaepernick asshole, a lot of queers, a bunch of aging hippies, UC Berkeley and the Democrat dumbasses that run the city all at once.  It would be a great service to this country.


----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 1, 2017)

gipper said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


You are not making any sense. Apparently you took objection to what I thought about someone else's post.  You're just not being thoughtful or clever.

I wasn't on the jury, but I think the man should have gotten the same punishment that anyone else would get in that situation, not harsher punishment because he is an illegal.  But I think he should be punished for being illegally in possession of a gun, using it carelessly and endangering life (perhaps manslaughter), and if he is a felon, his punishment should reflect a felon in possession of a gun and his previous convictions.


----------



## Flash (Dec 1, 2017)

Looks like Trump has the courage to do what the Moon Bats in San Francisco are too chickenshit to do.  They are going to charge that Illegal asshole with federal charges.  MAGA!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 1, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Sure, you did: you said I celebrated the verdict.  That's a lie.

What I wrote was that the prosecution fouled up.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 1, 2017)

Flash said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > [Qen a shut case. He admitted to taking a sleeping pill, finding the gun and it going off in his hand.You liberal scumbags have no honor. These were liberal cocksucking faggots that did this!Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> ...






> You are confused Moon Bat.
> 
> Being a bad shot should not be an excuse to let an illegal alien get away with murdering a girl with a stolen weapon.
> 
> ...


Go away you  traitor, wanting the NK's to hit the US with a nuke...


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 1, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> What I wrote was that the prosecution fouled up.



Yeah, by agreeing to Mexicans on the jury who would never vote against their own.

Reconquista, baby.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 1, 2017)

Flash said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > [Qen a shut case. He admitted to taking a sleeping pill, finding the gun and it going off in his hand.You liberal scumbags have no honor. These were liberal cocksucking faggots that did this!Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> ...






> You are confused Moon Bat.
> 
> Being a bad shot should not be an excuse to let an illegal alien get away with murdering a girl with a stolen weapon.
> 
> ...


You confused what I wrote with what Otto wrote, and attributed his words to me.  You are still hung over.

You agree with me that the prosecution fouled up.

An illegal, when held in American courts, is entitled to the same Rule of Law as you and me.

You need to grow up, or move to Russia where you will be happier.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 1, 2017)

Flash said:


> You are confused Moon Bat.
> 
> Being a bad shot should not be an excuse to let an illegal alien get away with murdering a girl with a stolen weapon.
> 
> ...



Moonglow makes much more since on ignore.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 1, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > What I wrote was that the prosecution fouled up.
> ...


They are American citizens.

The prosecution mischarged.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 1, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > You are confused Moon Bat.
> ...


Sure . . . because he can't correct your silly remarks.


----------



## basquebromance (Dec 1, 2017)

This isn’t justice, this is a mockery of everything we stand for


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Dec 1, 2017)

What was the make-up of the jury ?


----------



## Flash (Dec 1, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> [QU
> Moonglow makes much more since on ignore.



It is always good to remind these Moon Bats how confused they are.


----------



## Desperado (Dec 1, 2017)

Would like to see the make up of that jury


----------



## miketx (Dec 1, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


THat's why we have so much crime. Democrats let them loose over and over.


----------



## miketx (Dec 1, 2017)

Desperado said:


> Would like to see the make up of that jury


Yep.


----------



## Flash (Dec 1, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...




How the fuck do you know Moon Bat? Kalifornia is a filthy ass commie state where you don't have to produce proof of citizenship for anything.  That keeps the filthy Democrats in power.

There were three illegals on the jury.  Only in Kalifornia can you have something like that happen.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 1, 2017)

Flash said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > [QU
> ...


You couldn't be an errand boy much less a lawyer...


----------



## miketx (Dec 1, 2017)

Flash said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


Regressive always know everything.


----------



## Flash (Dec 1, 2017)

Kalifornia is the state that gave us the OJ acquittal so go figure.


----------



## Flash (Dec 1, 2017)

The asshole was acquitted by a jury of stupid Kalifornia Moon Bats because he used the "I was only shooting at sea lions" defense.


----------



## Flash (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Moonglow (Dec 1, 2017)

Oh look Flash wants all courts to work on his whim, since he knows nothing of the legalities of the case he prefers to create rhetoric and propaganda...


----------



## miketx (Dec 1, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Oh look Flash wants all courts to work on his whim, since he knows nothing of the legalities of the case he prefers to create rhetoric and propaganda...


I see, in California it's legal to shoot people. You goddam trash will defend any wrong!


----------



## OldLady (Dec 1, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> The jury decision was unanimous.
> 
> 7 felony convictions
> 5 deportations
> ...


He probably wasn't aiming at her.  Not intentional.  They should have gone for manslaughter.


----------



## OldLady (Dec 1, 2017)

edthecynic said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


WTF would he want to shoot her for, walking along with her Dad having nothing to do with him?   The prosecutor is the one who blew this one.


----------



## BlackSand (Dec 1, 2017)

OldLady said:


> He probably wasn't aiming at her.  Not intentional.  They should have gone for manslaughter.



He shouldn't have been here in the first place.
People like you who keep making excuses are the reason she is dead ... 

When you have had enough of this bullshit and there are enough dead bodies laying in the street ... Let us know you are ready to do something about it.

.


----------



## gipper (Dec 1, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...




See my prior post.  Sorry that I made the mistake of replying to your post.  Please forgive me.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 1, 2017)

Fox News let down their base

They had a beautiful blonde woman killed
They had a scary looking Mexican illegal to blame

What they didn’t have was a murder case


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 1, 2017)

OldLady said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


The prosecutor gave in to rightwing media hysteria


----------



## gipper (Dec 1, 2017)

OldLady said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


...but the thing is, he DID shoot her.

I don't think the law says if you kill someone *by accident*, it's okay.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 1, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> So you believe the word of a,what was it,a five time deporte?
> That pistol was stolen out of the vehicle of a Federal agent if I remember correctly.



The jury clearly found him credible.  and it certainly makes more sense then, "I'm going to kill some total stranger I never met before by shooting at some seals and hitting her with a ricochet." 



WillowTree said:


> So, here’s the deal. The libtards take the Mexicans side, they believe him. So he walks, our Democrat rats voted down Steinle’s law. . The outrage felt by her murder will surfaceadain. Illegal immigration will be a major impact on upcoming elections/



Naw, it probably won't be.  People will be far more pissed off about what a clown Trump is at that point. 



Steve_McGarrett said:


> The trial wasn't fair. The judge wouldn't allow his past 7 felonies and 5 time deportations as an illegal alien for the jury to review.



Prior bad acts are never admissible in a court. That's black letter law, buddy.


----------



## BlackSand (Dec 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> The prosecutor gave in to rightwing media hysteria



Yeah ... The government had everything covered.
Illegal Immigrant, convicted felon with a firearm randomly shooting sea lions in public ...


... That's completely normal in California and nothing to get excited about.

.


----------



## DarkFury (Dec 1, 2017)

*Killer-fornia
May they all rot in hell!*


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 1, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Catholic, not Christian.



So let me get this straight. From 300- 1500 AD, there were no "Christians", because the Catholic Church was the only game in town? 

How does that work? 



Steve_McGarrett said:


> A Steve McGarrett Breaking Update!
> 
> It's time for a 'White Lives Matter' movement in honor of Kate Steinle
> 
> Enough is Enough!



Awesome.  Maybe then we can actually require the cops who shoot black kids to actually HAVE trials like this guy got.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 1, 2017)

Desperado said:


> Would like to see the make up of that jury



It was made up of people who could tell the difference between murder and manslaughter


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 1, 2017)

Flash said:


> Just think of all these stupid Moon Bats that hate the Confederacy for not wanting to be a part of the Union but support these red states and their massive opposition to Federal law.
> 
> One thing about it. These Moon Bats have shot themselves in the foot by being politically correct. Trump will get his permission from Congress to defund Sanctuary cities now. That will fuck up a lot of Moon Bats.



unlikely... but do dream on.  

No one is going to care about this case in a week, no matter how much Faux News screams about it.


----------



## gipper (Dec 1, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > So you believe the word of a,what was it,a five time deporte?
> ...


I really don't know how anyone can defend this verdict.  The judge should throw it out.  It is entirely unjustified.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 1, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Catholic, not Christian.
> ...


Most catholics are idol worshippers and heretics who pray to Mary. Nowhere in the bible does it say to do that ....nor does it say to call earthly men your "Father", in fact Jesus spoke against that very thing. 
That is why protestants do not consider them Christians. Are there decent people who are catholic? Of course, but they are still going to hell if the bible has anything to say about it, so they need to leave that " church" and join a real, bible believing one.


----------



## BlackSand (Dec 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> It was made up of people who could tell the difference between murder and manslaughter



And a perfect example of the government's ability to do anything correctly ... 

.


----------



## gipper (Dec 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > Would like to see the make up of that jury
> ...


..and the judge should overturn the jury verdict.  It is the right thing to do. 

Yes?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 1, 2017)

In order to prove murder, the prosecutor had to prove some intent

In this case, you had a guy finding a gun not bringing it to the site
He fired one shot that ricocheted and hit the woman

Hard to prove he intended to kill her


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 1, 2017)

BlackSand said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > It was made up of people who could tell the difference between murder and manslaughter
> ...



The government overreacted to hysteria from Trump and Fox News


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 1, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> She deserved to die for being white, right sploogy?



no, her death was a tragedy. 

Just like the other 33,000 gun deaths we have every year because the NRA needs to make a shitload of money. 



JimBowie1958 said:


> White people cannot expect the rule of law if minorities make up the jury or the judge.
> 
> Fuck everyone of them.



But you don't have a problem when mostly white juries send minorities to prison, every day.


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 1, 2017)

Remember gang, this is about payback.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 1, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > I will never understand this Mexican hate.  They are some of the most Christian people in the world.
> ...




Catholics are Christians you stupid fuck 

Lol


----------



## Meathead (Dec 1, 2017)

My theory is that the wetback was strolling peacefully along eating skittles and talking to his mamasita when Stienle attacked and tried to rape him.

Pretty obvious.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 1, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Retard, when people are legal, their status is not mentioned. These three were illegals from the sanctuary city.



If they were illegal, they couldn't have served on a jury.  

They also have to be proficient in English.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 1, 2017)

bear513 said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


No they are not, retard. They are heretics..end.of.story.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 1, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Just think of all these stupid Moon Bats that hate the Confederacy for not wanting to be a part of the Union but support these red states and their massive opposition to Federal law.
> ...



For Trump, it served its purpose

He got the fear and hysteria about illegal immigrants that he wanted

Mexico is sending its worst people over here and they are murdering our citizens
We need a wall


----------



## blastoff (Dec 1, 2017)

I've wondered what the OJ jurors moved on to...


----------



## Flash (Dec 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Fox News let down their base
> 
> They had a beautiful blonde woman killed
> They had a scary looking Mexican illegal to blame
> ...




The acquittal of murder of a pretty White girl by a filthy ass minority  kinds of reminds you of the OJ Simspson case, doesn't it?

Maybe the Illegal will write a book one day entitled "I didn't Do It But If I Had This Is How It Would Have Happen".


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 1, 2017)

westwall said:


> The fact that it was in his possession is prima facie evidence that he stole it. Guns are very valuable to the criminal element in SF and there is ZERO chance that it was just laying around.



Why not?  

If they could prove he stole it, they'd have charged him with that, too.


----------



## Meathead (Dec 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Mexico is sending its worst people over here and they are murdering our citizens
> We need a wall


Finally, a fleeting moment of lucidity.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 1, 2017)

Flash said:


> The acquittal of murder of a pretty White girl by a filthy ass minority kinds of reminds you of the OJ Simspson case, doesn't it?



You mean they both had incompetent prosecutors who didn't have much of a case?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 1, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...




You have to be the most retarded person in the world I am a damn Catholic,  I have two uncles that are priest,  I have great aunts that are penguin's.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 1, 2017)

bear513 said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


I don't give a shit if you and your whole family are heretics.

And that's right....you ARE a "damned" catholic. Lol


----------



## Flash (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## BlackSand (Dec 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> The government overreacted to hysteria from Trump and Fox News



Are you suggesting Assistant District Attorney Diana Garcia takes her cues from Fox News ...
Or from her boss District Attorney George Gascón (Democrat, born in Havana Cuba) ... 


.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 1, 2017)

theHawk said:


> If Steinle had been a black thug who just robbed a liquor store before being shot, the left would be outraged.



Please point out a case where that happened.  Thanks. 



westwall said:


> Whoever the prosecution used as an expert witness was a moron. Guns can't just "go off". You have to pull the trigger. The second that trigger is pulled it is an act of volition, which means intent, which means at least criminally negligent homicide. This prosecutor is a moron of the first order.



Yet we have 800 accidental gun deaths, every year.  

None of those people are charged with murder. (although most of them kill themselves).  

Okay, let's get real here, you had a case where some racists tried to take a tragic accident and make it into a national political issue, but when you got it in front of a jury, the case just didn't stand up.


----------



## Flash (Dec 1, 2017)

"Calling an illegal alien an undocumented alien is like calling a drug dealer an unlicensed pharmacist."


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 1, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



You don't even know the definition of Christian do you, needle dick?

Chris·tian
ˈkrisCHən/
_adjective_

*1*.
relating to or professing Christianity or its teachings.
"the Christian Church"
_noun_

*1*.
a person who has received Christian baptism or is a believer in Jesus Christ and his teachings.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 1, 2017)

Flash said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Fox News let down their base
> ...



Again, the facts did not support a charge of murder

Can you provide any facts that show intent?


----------



## gipper (Dec 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> In order to prove murder, the prosecutor had to prove some intent
> 
> In this case, you had a guy finding a gun not bringing it to the site
> He fired one shot that ricocheted and hit the woman
> ...


Why the strawman?  Are you dumb or a propagandist?

He committed manslaughter and should do hard time.  

Anecdotal: A few years ago, a jewelry store owner chased robbers outside his store with his handgun, in my town.  This occurred late morning in a downtown mid-side city.  He fired several shots at the robbers as they sped away in their car.  He hit no one.  He was arrested, charged, prosecuted, and convicted.  He didn't do hard time but paid a large fine, lost his right to own a gun, and is a convicted felon.


----------



## Meathead (Dec 1, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > If Steinle had been a black thug who just robbed a liquor store before being shot, the left would be outraged.
> ...



Shooting of Michael Brown - Wikipedia


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 1, 2017)

bear513 said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Lol....they do not believe in Jesus Christ's teachings. They teach  heretical doctrines that go directly against Jesus's teachings. I'm really surprised there are still people like you out there who have never encountered this argument against Catholicism being considered a christian denomination...it's been around for a very, very long time.

Should Roman Catholicism Be Considered a Christian Religion? | John Ankerberg Show


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 1, 2017)

BlackSand said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The government overreacted to hysteria from Trump and Fox News
> ...


Yup


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 1, 2017)

Flash said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


How do you know, kiddo.  There were all American citizens on the jury.  That you don't like it means nothing.  Your opinion is meaningless.


----------



## gipper (Dec 1, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


The judge should throw out the verdict....right Jake?


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 1, 2017)

westwall said:


> Actually it was your hero, the obummer who ordered ICE and Border Patrol to not do their jobs.



Except more illegals were deported under Obama than every got deported under Bush, and the number of undocumented has declined since 2009.  But don't let that stop you.


----------



## BlackSand (Dec 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



"Yup" is correct ... Another enlightening example of government proficiency ... 
Either way it doesn't make much sense to trust the government to do anything correctly.

.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 1, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...




Prove it, did they show IDs?


----------



## OldLady (Dec 1, 2017)

BlackSand said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > He probably wasn't aiming at her.  Not intentional.  They should have gone for manslaughter.
> ...


I GET it.  I am not advocating for illegals being here.  I am commenting on the murder charge.  That requires intent.  He could have been in prison for manslaughter right now.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 1, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Actually it was your hero, the obummer who ordered ICE and Border Patrol to not do their jobs.
> ...


False.


----------



## gipper (Dec 1, 2017)

westwall said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> > Wow 25 pages already
> ...


...and he even gave guns to the drug cartels who then used those guns to murder who knows how many people, including a couple of border agents.  

Obama is a gun runner.


----------



## BlackSand (Dec 1, 2017)

OldLady said:


> I GET it.  I am not advocating for illegals being here.  I am commenting on the murder charge.  That requires intent.  He could have been in prison for manslaughter right now.



Sending him to prison doesn't seem to be the problem ... He has been there several times.
The fact they keep letting him out, back into the country, and residing in this country under the benefit of a sanctuary city is where the problem comes from*.

*Edit:
According to rightwinger ... That's Fox News' fault ... 

.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 1, 2017)

westwall said:


> What would you call the multiple time felon and person who admittedly pulled the trigger that fired the gun that killed Kate? Her hairdresser?



someone involved in a horrible accident.  

We have 33,000 gun deaths a year, and won't enact even the most common sense gun control.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 1, 2017)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > In order to prove murder, the prosecutor had to prove some intent
> ...



Very true

And if he was charged with manslaughter, he probably would have been convicted

But conservatives did not want to go with the story that illegal Mexicans are coming across the border and accidentally killing people


----------



## bodecea (Dec 1, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> Remember gang, this is about payback.


Apparently.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 1, 2017)

WillMunny said:


> Cut the shit; you liberals don't give a fuck about her. You just hate hearing any negative results about your open borders sickness and the 3rd-world subhumans you traitors love to venerate.



I worry about all of the 33,000 Americans who die every year because of gun violence.  

why is this one so special?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 1, 2017)

It's not over yet, the feds are weighing charges.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 1, 2017)

BlackSand said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > I GET it.  I am not advocating for illegals being here.  I am commenting on the murder charge.  That requires intent.  He could have been in prison for manslaughter right now.
> ...



I thought his prison time was for selling $20 worth of marijuana and being an illegal immigrant

What other crimes did he commit?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 1, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> It's not over yet, the feds are weighing charges.



Will he be charged with alternative facts?


----------



## bodecea (Dec 1, 2017)

Flash said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Fox News let down their base
> ...


So...as we see...this is only concerning because it was a "pretty white girl".

Perhaps because it was one less for those charming 30+ year old men in the South?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 1, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...




Ah so you are a retarded protestant,  well that's your problem


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 1, 2017)

BlackSand said:


> Sending him to prison doesn't seem to be the problem ... He has been there several times.
> The fact they keep letting him out and back into the country and residing in this country under the benefit of a sanctuary city is where the problem comes from.



No, the problem is that we have an economy that has a hunger for undocumented laborers.  He's just a byproduct.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 1, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > What would you call the multiple time felon and person who admittedly pulled the trigger that fired the gun that killed Kate? Her hairdresser?
> ...




We have had the laws on the books for almost 50 years niether party wants to enforce them.


----------



## Flash (Dec 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> [Q
> 
> Again, the facts did not support a charge of murder
> 
> Can you provide any facts that show intent?



No, you are confused Moon Bat.

The "facts" only interpreted by queer Moon Bat San Francisco assholes.  Three of them illegals.

The dumbasses accepted the "I was only shooting at Sea Lions" malarkey.  Typical for the Libtard idiots that live in San Francisco.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 1, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



Yeah except Catholics are the original Christians.  That's like Religion 101 dude


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 1, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> > Cut the shit; you liberals don't give a fuck about her. You just hate hearing any negative results about your open borders sickness and the 3rd-world subhumans you traitors love to venerate.
> ...


" I worry about all of the 33,000 Americans who die every year because of gun violence "

I call bullshit...you are just virtue signaling to feel good about yourself and nothing more.


----------



## BlackSand (Dec 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



He was busted three times in Washington for felony heroin possession.
He was busted for illegal re-entry in Texas, Arizona and California.

He was in jail and scheduled for deportation ... When San Fransico's sanctuary city related ordinances set him free and he subsequently killed Kate.
He spent a great deal of his time in this country in jail or prison on multiple occasions.

Government incompetence ... 

.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 1, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


No they are not.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 1, 2017)

Flash said:


> "Calling an illegal alien an undocumented alien is like calling a drug dealer an unlicensed pharmacist."



Hmmm... you might have stumbled onto something here.  

BOTH exist because of a demand.  

We have drug dealers because people want them some drugs. 

We have undocumented immigrants because people want them some laborers who will do hard work for little or no money.  

and when politicians tell us to be angry about these things with offering real solutions, guys like you get sooooo angry and overuse the adjective "filthy" a lot.  

then they'll go score some weed and watch those guys they hired at the Home Depot Parking Lot do the hard work.


----------



## Flash (Dec 1, 2017)

Good thing that either that asshole Obama or that shithead Crooked Hillary are not President.  Either one of them would have immediately granted the murderer and his extended family citizenship, invited him to the White House and give him $3 million in restitution with the apologies of the American people..


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 1, 2017)

bear513 said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Smarter than your "damned catholic" ass. Lol


----------



## bodecea (Dec 1, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 1, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



Yeah they are, dope.

Simple, who did Christ tell He would build his Church upon? Who was the first Pope?

All the others are Johnny Come Lately

You lose,  have a good day


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 1, 2017)

BlackSand said:


> He was busted three times in Washington for felony heroine possession.
> He was busted for illegal re-entry in Texas, Arizona and California.
> 
> He was in jail and scheduled for deportation ... When San Fransico's sanctuary city related ordinances set him free and he subsequently killed Kate.



Except that ICE wasn't in any big hurry to deport him, were they?


----------



## BlackSand (Dec 1, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Except that ICE wasn't in any big hurry to deport him, were they?



ICE signed the deportation order ... San Francisco ignored it and set him free ... 

.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 1, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Hahaha! So much wrong....


" *Question: "What does the Bible say about the pope / papacy?"

Answer: *The Roman Catholic Church’s teaching about the pope (“pope” means “father”) is built upon and involves the following Roman Catholic teachings:

1) Christ made Peter the leader of the apostles and of the church (Matthew 16:18-19). In giving Peter the “keys of the kingdom,” Christ not only made him leader, but also made him infallible when he acted or spoke as Christ’s representative on earth (speaking from the seat of authority, or “ex cathedra”). This ability to act on behalf of the church in an infallible way when speaking “ex cathedra” was passed on to Peter’s successors, thus giving the church an infallible guide on earth. The purpose of the papacy is to lead the church unerringly.

2) Peter later became the first bishop of Rome. As bishop of Rome, he exercised authority over all other bishops and church leaders. The teaching that the bishop of Rome is above all other bishops in authority is referred to as the “primacy” of the Roman bishop.

3) Peter passed on his apostolic authority to the next bishop of Rome, along with the other apostles who passed on their apostolic authority to the bishops that they ordained. These new bishops, in turn, passed on that apostolic authority to those bishops that they later ordained, and so on. This “passing on of apostolic authority” is referred to as “apostolic succession.”

4) Based upon the claim of an unbroken chain of Roman bishops, Roman Catholics teach that the Roman Catholic Church is the true church, and that all churches that do not accept the primacy of the pope have broken away from them, the original and one true church.

Having briefly reviewed some of the teachings of the Roman Catholic Church concerning the papacy, the question is whether those teachings are in agreement with Scripture. The Roman Catholic Church sees the papacy and the infallible teaching authority of “Mother Church” as being necessary to guide the church, and uses that as logical reasoning for God’s provision of it. But in examining Scripture, we find the following:

1) While Peter was central in the early spread of the gospel (part of the meaning behind Matthew 16:18-19), the teaching of Scripture, taken in context, nowhere declares that he was in authority over the other apostles or over the church (see Acts 15:1-23; Galatians 2:1-14; 1 Peter 5:1-5). Nor is it ever taught that the bishop of Rome was to have primacy over the church. Rather, there is only one reference in Scripture of Peter writing from “Babylon,” a name sometimes applied to Rome, found in 1 Peter 5:13. Primarily from this, and the historical rise of the influence of the bishop of Rome (due to the support of Constantine and the Roman emperors who followed him), come the Roman Catholic Church’s teaching of the primacy of the bishop of Rome. However, Scripture shows that Peter’s authority was shared by the other apostles (Ephesians 2:19-20) and that the “loosing and binding” authority attributed to him was likewise shared by the local churches, not just their church leaders (see Matthew 18:15-19; 1 Corinthians 5:1-13; 2 Corinthians 13:10; Titus 2:15; 3:10-11).

2) Nowhere does Scripture state that in order to keep the church from error, the authority of the apostles was passed on to those they ordained (the idea behind apostolic succession). Apostolic succession is “read into” those verses that the Roman Catholic Church uses to support this doctrine (2 Timothy 2:2; 4:2-5; Titus 1:5; 2:1; 2:15; 1 Timothy 5:19-22). What Scripture DOES teach is that false teachings would arise even from among church leaders and that Christians were to compare the teachings of these later church leaders with Scripture, which alone is cited in the Bible as infallible. The Bible does not teach that the apostles were infallible, apart from what was written by them and incorporated into Scripture. Paul, in talking to the church leaders in the large city of Ephesus, makes note of coming false teachers. Paul does NOT commend them to “the apostles and those who would carry on their authority,” but rather to “God and to the word of His grace” (Acts 20:28-32).

Again, the Bible teaches that it is Scripture that is to be used as measuring stick to determine truth from error. In Galatians 1:8-9, Paul states that it is not WHO teaches but WHAT is being taught that is to be used to determine truth from error. While the Roman Catholic Church continues to pronounce a curse to hell, or “anathema,” upon those who would reject the authority of the pope, Scripture reserves that curse for those who would teach a different gospel (Galatians 1:8-9).

3) While the Roman Catholic Church sees apostolic succession as logically necessary in order for God to unerringly guide the church, Scripture states that God has provided for His church through the following:

(a) Infallible Scripture, (Acts 20:32; 2 Timothy 3:15-17; Matthew 5:18; John 10:35; Acts 17:10-12; Isaiah 8:20; 40:8; etc.) Note: Peter speaks of Paul’s writings in the same category as other Scripture (2 Peter 3:16),

(b) Christ’s unending high-priesthood in heaven (Hebrews 7:22-28),

(c) The provision of the Holy Spirit who guided the apostles into truth after Christ’s death (John 16:12-14), who gifts believers for the work of the ministry, including teaching (Romans 12:3-8; Ephesians 4:11-16), and who uses the written Word as His chief tool (Hebrews 4:12; Ephesians 6:17).

While there have seemingly been good (humanly speaking) and moral men who have served as pope of the Roman Catholic Church—some point to Pope John Paul II, Pope Benedict XVI, and Pope Francis I as examples—the Roman Catholic teaching about the office of the pope should be rejected because it is not “in continuity” with the teachings of the New Testament. This comparison of any church’s teaching is essential, lest we miss the New Testament’s teaching concerning the gospel and not only miss eternal life in heaven ourselves but unwittingly lead others down the wrong path (Galatians 1:8-9)"


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 1, 2017)

bear513 said:


> We have had the laws on the books for almost 50 years niether party wants to enforce them.



Or- get this- the people don't really want them enforced. 

Hey, here's how you stop the illegal alien problem. You stop hiring them. 

You stop hiring a gaggle of them at the Home Depot Parking Lot to finish hanging your drywall. 

You stop hiring them to watch your kids because you are too busy with your career. 

You stop hiring them to work in your sweatshop because you don't want to pay minimum wage to people who are here legally. 

But since we don't want to pay good money to get these things done, we have this market for cheap labor, and these immigrants are filling them, hoping to get  better life for their kids... 

You know, just like our ancestors did when they came here.


----------



## Peach (Dec 1, 2017)

Just can it, A young woman died, and the State could not get even convict on "manslaughter" or  "reckless endangerment". Possession of a firearm by a felon only carries 3 years in California? That is wrong.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 1, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...




I know better and am not going to read your mini novel post.

You're quoting anti Catholic BS.

Bye


----------



## OldLady (Dec 1, 2017)

BlackSand said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > I GET it.  I am not advocating for illegals being here.  I am commenting on the murder charge.  That requires intent.  He could have been in prison for manslaughter right now.
> ...


Well, we know better than to believe everything Rightwinger says, don't we?

It completely pisses me off that this guy has been able to accumulate the history he has.  I heard a super fast snippet on NPR this a.m. -- they are "working on" sending him back to his country.  For a long time, our laws have protected criminals.  I don't advocate taking people out and shooting them on the side of the road, but things are out of hand.

I watched Philadelphia last night.

What do you call 1,000 lawyers chained to the bottom of the ocean?
A good start.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 1, 2017)

BlackSand said:


> ICE signed the deportation order ... San Francisco ignored it and set him free ...



did they show up, THAT DAY, to collect him? 

Or did they say, "Hold on to him, we'll get to him, eventually?"  

After he was released, did they send some ICE agents to SF to find him? 

Or was he just not a priority because he hadn't committed any bad acts since 2009, and the warrant he was picked up on was 20 years old.  

This is another case of "business as usual", until something bad happens and everyone points fingers.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 1, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


The bible itself is anti-catholic. But if you want to remain hell-bound...stay blind and never research for yourself.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 1, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Hahaha! So much wrong....
> 
> 
> " *Question: "What does the Bible say about the pope / papacy?"*



Silly man, Catholics were the ONLY Christians for much of history.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 1, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Hahaha! So much wrong....
> ...


They were not the first Christians though. And the bible doesn't support their doctrine.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 1, 2017)

Flash said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > [Q
> ...



I challenged you to present any facts that support the conclusion of intent

You failed


----------



## PredFan (Dec 1, 2017)

That jury just handed the GOP some victories. If they are smart enough to pound on this throughout the elections.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 1, 2017)

" *Question: "Are Catholic beliefs and practices biblical?"

Answer: *The issue concerning any church and its practices should be “Is this biblical?” If a teaching is Biblical (taken in context), it should be embraced. If it is not, it should be rejected. God is more interested in whether a church is doing His will and obeying His Word than whether it can trace a line of succession back to Jesus’ apostles. Jesus was very concerned about abandoning the Word of God to follow the traditions of men (Mark 7:7). Traditions are not inherently invalid…there are some good and valuable traditions. Again, the issue must be whether a doctrine, practice, or tradition is Biblical. How then does the Roman Catholic Church compare with the teachings of the Word of God?

Salvation: The Roman Catholic Church teaches that salvation is by baptismal regeneration and is maintained through the Catholic sacraments unless a willful act of sin is committed that breaks the state of sanctifying grace. The Bible teaches that we are saved by grace which is received through simple faith (Ephesians 2:8-9), and that good works are the result of a change of the heart wrought in salvation (Ephesians 2:10; 2 Corinthians 5:17) and the fruit of that new life in Christ (John 15).

Assurance of salvation: The Roman Catholic Church teaches that salvation cannot be guaranteed or assured. 1 John 5:13 states that the letter of 1 John was written for the purpose of assuring believers of the CERTAINTY of their salvation.

Good Works: The Roman Catholic Church states that Christians are saved by meritorious works (beginning with baptism) and that salvation is maintained by good works (receiving the sacraments, confession of sin to a priest, etc.) The Bible states that Christians are saved by grace through faith, totally apart from works (Titus 3:5; Ephesians 2:8-9; Galatians 3:10-11; Romans 3:19-24).

Baptism: In the New Testament baptism is ALWAYS practiced AFTER saving faith in Christ. Baptism is not the means of salvation; it is faith in the Gospel that saves (1 Corinthians 1:14-18; Romans 10:13-17). The Roman Catholic Church teaches baptismal regeneration of infants, a practice never found in Scripture. The only possible hint of infant baptism in the Bible that the Roman Catholic Church can point to is that the whole household of the Philippian jailer was baptized in Acts 16:33. However, the context nowhere mentions infants. Acts 16:31 declares that salvation is by faith. Paul spoke to all of the household in verse 32, and the whole household believed (verse 34). This passage only supports the baptism of those who have already believed, not of infants.

Prayer: The Roman Catholic Church teaches Catholics to not only pray to God, but also to petition Mary and the saints for their prayers. Contrary to this, we are taught in Scripture to only pray to God (Matthew 6:9; Luke 18:1-7).

Priesthood: The Roman Catholic Church teaches that there is a distinction between the clergy and the “lay people,” whereas the New Testament teaches the priesthood of all believers (1 Peter 2:9).

Sacraments: The Roman Catholic Church teaches that a believer is infused with grace upon reception of the sacraments. Such teaching is nowhere found in Scripture.

Confession: The Roman Catholic Church teaches that unless a believer is hindered, the only way to receive the forgiveness of sins is by confessing them to a priest. Contrary to this, Scripture teaches that confession of sins is to be made to God (1 John 1:9).

Mary: The Roman Catholic Church teaches, among other things, that Mary is the Queen of Heaven, a perpetual virgin, and the co-redemptress who ascended into heaven. In Scripture, she is portrayed as an obedient, believing servant of God, who became the mother of Jesus. None of the other attributes mentioned by the Roman Catholic Church have any basis in the Bible. The idea of Mary being the co-redemptress and another mediator between God and man is not only extra-biblical (found only outside of Scripture), but is also unbiblical (contrary to Scripture). Acts 4:12 declares that Jesus is the only redeemer. 1 Timothy 2:5 proclaims that Jesus is the only mediator between God and men.

Many other examples could be given. These issues alone clearly identify the Catholic Church as being unbiblical. Every Christian denomination has traditions and practices that are not explicitly based on Scripture. That is why Scripture must be the standard of Christian faith and practice. The Word of God is always true and reliable. The same cannot be said of church tradition. Our guideline is to be: “What does Scripture say?” (Romans 4:3; Galatians 4:30; Acts 17:11). 2 Timothy 3:16-17 declares, “All Scripture is God-breathed and is useful for teaching, rebuking, correcting, and training in righteousness, so that the man of God may be thoroughly equipped for every good work.”

*Recommended Resources: *Reasoning from the Scriptures with Catholics by Ron Rhodes "


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 1, 2017)

Peach said:


> Just can it, A young woman died, and the State could not get even convict on "manslaughter" or  "reckless endangerment". Possession of a firearm by a felon only carries 3 years in California? That is wrong.



The state overplayed a weak hand and went with second degree murder

It didn't stick


----------



## Peach (Dec 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



For those advocating strict firearm control, why not with him? He was proven to have played with a loaded firearm, took a life. I read the Feds will try to "do something", that is no comfort.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 1, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



Blah blah blah...youre a novice using BS sites

I'm duly unimpressed


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 1, 2017)

PredFan said:


> That jury just handed the GOP some victories. If they are smart enough to pound on this throughout the elections.


Another embarrassing failure for the rightwing media


----------



## Peach (Dec 1, 2017)

Manslaughter did not get a conviction either, Agg. Manslaughter was thus not an option either. And Kathryn Steinle is dead, age 32. A failure for the United States also.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 1, 2017)

Peach said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



Supports manslaughter not murder
That is what they should have charged him with....But Trump and Fox News would have had a fit


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 1, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Nice ad-hom fallacious argument, ma'am. Care to address the content instead of attacking the source? Whose source is the bible itself at that?

If what I am using is a BS source, you are calling the bible a BS source.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Dec 1, 2017)

As a side note.....

I am wondering if Kate Steinle and her family supported Sanctuary City policies or were against them?

The point being, are people who are creating the Sanctuary Cities and bringing this hell to America the primary one suffering from it?
It would seem, generally speaking, that if you live in SF you probably support illegal immigration.

Doesn't really make much difference....just wondering.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 1, 2017)

BlackSand said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > I GET it.  I am not advocating for illegals being here.  I am commenting on the murder charge.  That requires intent.  He could have been in prison for manslaughter right now.
> ...



No, what is Fox News' fault is creating hysteria and fear about Mexican immigrants over a case of manslaughter


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 1, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



No you're not you used some copy and paste. Now run along and try to snow someone else


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 1, 2017)

Anyone who supports sanctuary cities, anyone who voted for a politician who supports sanctuary cities has blood on their hands


----------



## Peach (Dec 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Had the State concentrated on that, perhaps a conviction would have been plausible; instead, just a firearm charge, and deport.  Besides his personal disgust, and word from Trump on a DOJ investigation?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 1, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


I c/p'd the article because it explains it quite clearly, it gives you every verse that debunks roman catholicism doctrine. You're afraid to read it...I understand.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 1, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



You need to link the source...betcha its an anti Catholic outfit. Likely why you didnt.

Now go away. Oh and that "funny" thing? Lame, stop you look silly doing it


----------



## BlackSand (Dec 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> No, what is Fox News' fault is creating hysteria and fear about Mexican immigrants over a case of manslaughter



Yeah ... Sea lions are a much greater problem ...
Thank goodness we have convicted felon, illegal immigrants to help us with that.

.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 1, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


The source for all c/p'd articles:
Are Catholic beliefs and practices biblical? It's called "gotquestions.org".

The source for that source is the bible itself.


----------



## deltex1 (Dec 1, 2017)

Maybe the Mexican moron could drop a bag in line of sight of Senator Corker.  Do us all a favor.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 1, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



Hahahaha you sourced GotQuestions?

Oh me achin ribs


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Dec 1, 2017)

Snouter said:


> F*CKING UNBELIEVABLE.  The POS lawyers for the criminal illegal alien who murdered that American citizen are actually attacking our President, VP and AT!  Apparently there were at least 3 POS possible illegal aliens on the jury.
> 
> This reflects the war against American citizens that the SWAMP (in this case the hijacked justice system) represents.


I don't blame the defense attorney they did their job. I blame the Prosecutor who didn't.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 1, 2017)

deltex1 said:


> Maybe the Mexican moron could drop a bag in line of sight of Senator Corker.  Do us all a favor.



A leftist wet dream, an illegal getting away with murdering an American


----------



## Fang (Dec 1, 2017)

Just like the Trayvon Martin case the prosecution overcharged. In both cases involuntary manslaughter was the most likely outcome. I do understand the jury can consider it even though the prosecution is going after murder. The bullet ricocheted so they were never going to prove murder. Sometimes I wonder if a deal is done ahead of time in these cases and the prosecution overcharges purposely knowing they wouldn't get a guilty verdict. I thought the same thing in the Trayvon Martin case.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 1, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> They were not the first Christians though. And the bible doesn't support their doctrine.



except more people think it does than doesn't... but that's okay, bud. 



PredFan said:


> That jury just handed the GOP some victories. If they are smart enough to pound on this throughout the elections.



Again, nobody is going to care in two weeks...  

and by the time the election rolls around, we are going to be in full recession.  

Buh-bye Republicans..


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 1, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


More ad hom. You aren't even using your brain right now.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Dec 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> No, what is Fox News' fault is creating hysteria and fear about Mexican immigrants over a case of manslaughter




Hysteria?   Tell that to Kate's family.
You leftist have ZERO compassion for others.   Unless it's YOUR loved one, you don't give a flying shit.

Where's the blame for the imbeciles creating the Sanctuary cities?
Not surprising you blame the messenger and not the criminals.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Dec 1, 2017)

Fang said:


> Just like the Trayvon Martin case the prosecution overcharged. In both cases involuntary manslaughter was the most likely outcome. I do understand the jury can consider it even though the prosecution is going after murder. The bullet ricocheted so they were never going to prove murder. Sometimes I wonder if a deal is done ahead of time in these cases and the prosecution overcharges purposely knowing they wouldn't get a guilty verdict. I thought the same thing in the Trayvon Martin case.


Maybe the Prosecutor did this on purpose ? The statement I've seen from them have pretty much boiled down to oh well we tried.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 1, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > They were not the first Christians though. And the bible doesn't support their doctrine.
> ...


Except no they don't. Most Christin denominations are not catholic.


----------



## deltex1 (Dec 1, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe the Mexican moron could drop a bag in line of sight of Senator Corker.  Do us all a favor.
> ...


Perhaps his statue on Fisherman's Wharf?


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 1, 2017)

Fang said:


> Just like the Trayvon Martin case the prosecution overcharged. In both cases involuntary manslaughter was the most likely outcome. I do understand the jury can consider it even though the prosecution is going after murder. The bullet ricocheted so they were never going to prove murder. Sometimes I wonder if a deal is done ahead of time in these cases and the prosecution overcharges purposely knowing they wouldn't get a guilty verdict. I thought the same thing in the Trayvon Martin case.



Except that the Prosecutors never tried to reach a plea bargain and allowed manslaughter as a lesser but included charge.  

Here was the thing, Zarate had a public defender. He didn't even have a good lawyer.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Dec 1, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Again, nobody is going to care in two weeks...
> and by the time the election rolls around, we are going to be in full recession.
> Buh-bye Republicans..



Another "landslide" victory for Hillary.....yeah....sure


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 1, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



I'm weary of your elementary attempts and sources. Be gone if not I will make you be gone


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 1, 2017)

deltex1 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > deltex1 said:
> ...



Or name a ship after him like that pedo fag Harvey Milk


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Dec 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


An illegal immigrant who shouldn't have been in this country to start with and a young lady paid for it with her life. Fucking own that shit Liberal.


----------



## Peach (Dec 1, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > Just like the Trayvon Martin case the prosecution overcharged. In both cases involuntary manslaughter was the most likely outcome. I do understand the jury can consider it even though the prosecution is going after murder. The bullet ricocheted so they were never going to prove murder. Sometimes I wonder if a deal is done ahead of time in these cases and the prosecution overcharges purposely knowing they wouldn't get a guilty verdict. I thought the same thing in the Trayvon Martin case.
> ...



Did the Prosecution present a case for Manslaughter or stick to 2nd? And PDs can be better than private attorneys that do not have a relationship with the SA.


----------



## Fang (Dec 1, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > Just like the Trayvon Martin case the prosecution overcharged. In both cases involuntary manslaughter was the most likely outcome. I do understand the jury can consider it even though the prosecution is going after murder. The bullet ricocheted so they were never going to prove murder. Sometimes I wonder if a deal is done ahead of time in these cases and the prosecution overcharges purposely knowing they wouldn't get a guilty verdict. I thought the same thing in the Trayvon Martin case.
> ...



Same thing with Trayvon Martin. The prosecution went after 2nd degree but the jury was allowed to consider manslaughter. I think prosecution frames their case differently when they are going after a certain charge. Seems to me the prosecution really screwed this case. Should have gone after manslaughter from the start.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 1, 2017)

Fang said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Fang said:
> ...



The illegal shouldn't have been free. Thanks leftists


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 1, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Let's break this down one by one, so you will see Catholicism's teachings go against the bible, okay?

We will start with the Roman Catholic doctrine of good works salvation and see what the bible says about works and about salvation:

" 
*Titus 3:5King James Version (KJV)*
5 Not by works of righteousness which we have done, but according to his mercy he saved us, by the washing of regeneration, and renewing of the Holy Ghost;"

" 
*Ephesians 2:8-9King James Version (KJV)*
8 For by grace are ye saved through faith; and that not of yourselves: it is the gift of God:

9 Not of works, lest any man should boast."

" *Galatians 3:10-11King James Version (KJV)*
10 For as many as are of the works of the law are under the curse: for it is written, Cursed is every one that continueth not in all things which are written in the book of the law to do them.

11 But that no man is justified by the law in the sight of God, it is evident: for, The just shall live by faith."

"*Romans 3:19-24King James Version (KJV)*
19 Now we know that what things soever the law saith, it saith to them who are under the law: that every mouth may be stopped, and all the world may become guilty before God.

20 Therefore by the deeds of the law there shall no flesh be justified in his sight: for by the law is the knowledge of sin.

21 But now the righteousness of God without the law is manifested, being witnessed by the law and the prophets;

22 Even the righteousness of God which is by faith of Jesus Christ unto all and upon all them that believe: for there is no difference:

23 For all have sinned, and come short of the glory of God;

24 Being justified freely by his grace through the redemption that is in Christ Jesus:"


There's one RC doctrine debunked.
Want to go on?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 1, 2017)

Peach said:


> Just can it, A young woman died, and the State could not get even convict on "manslaughter" or  "reckless endangerment". Possession of a firearm by a felon only carries 3 years in California? That is wrong.




It's going to go to street justice , this guy is dead


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 1, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



Have it your way troll. Ignored. You're quoting anti Catholic crap I've seen before.


----------



## Flash (Dec 1, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe the Mexican moron could drop a bag in line of sight of Senator Corker.  Do us all a favor.
> ...




If that had been a White guy and the victim a homosexual then he would have already been executed by now.

If that had been a White guy and the victim a Black then he would have already been executed by now in addition to massive rioting and looting.

If that had been a White guy and the victim an Illegal then he would have already been executed by now.

;Pretty White girl in San Francisco getting murdered by an Illegal, "nothing to see here folks, just an accident".


----------



## Peach (Dec 1, 2017)

Thank you Bear513, no, do not forget the victim. The killer can rot. No call from me for street justice, no tears either.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 1, 2017)

The left "stop picking on our illegals!!!"

Pathetic


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 1, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...




You can go on and on and make a fool of yourself..go ahead nothing is stopping you..


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 1, 2017)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> As a side note.....
> 
> I am wondering if Kate Steinle and her family supported Sanctuary City policies or were against them?
> 
> ...



well, the problem is, you use the term "Hell", like this is some horrible thing and there are hoards of illegals rampaging through the street. 

The reality is, the undocumented alien issue is one we are all complicite in.  We all enjoy the benefits of cheap services of them being here, directly or indirectly.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 1, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


I'm quoting the bible, dipshit.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 1, 2017)

I just got back on. 41 alerts. I'm not reading all this shit so if you had a question for me I'm sorry.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 1, 2017)

bear513 said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


The bible just debunked your RC doctrine of good works salvation, that makes you angry, doesn't it?

" 
*Catholics* believe that faith and good *works* are both necessary for salvation, because such is the teaching of Jesus Christ. ... Thus, although faith is the beginning, it is not the complete fulfillment of the will of God. Nowhere in the Bible is it written that faith alone justifies.
*Is Catholicism a Works Based Religion? - Quora"*


----------



## Fang (Dec 1, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



You are correct there. It was liberal sanctuary policies that made this happen. Unfortunately, this was a murder trial and illegal immigration and liberal policies weren't on trial. When you take away the emotion of the illegal immigration and sanctuary city policies you're left with a murder case. Was the prosecution ever going to prove murder when the defendant most likely wasn't aiming at the victim? Involuntary manslaughter yes.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Dec 1, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Except that the Prosecutors never tried to reach a plea bargain and allowed manslaughter as a lesser but included charge.
> Here was the thing, Zarate had a public defender. He didn't even have a good lawyer.



San Francisco....in this case, he probably didn't need one.

You can bet that had a Conservative shot him in self defense, The conservative, in THAT kangaroo court,  would have needed a defense team comparable to OJ's


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 1, 2017)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Hysteria? Tell that to Kate's family.
> You leftist have ZERO compassion for others. Unless it's YOUR loved one, you don't give a flying shit.
> 
> Where's the blame for the imbeciles creating the Sanctuary cities?
> Not surprising you blame the messenger and not the criminals.



again, if you want to blame someone, blame the people who screwed up immigration policy in the 1980's and have refused to fix it since.  

Sanctuary cities exist because if the community sees the police as an arm of "la Migra", they won't report crimes, they won't assist in investigations, they won't testify at trials.  

sanctuary cities recognize the reality that our immigration system is broken.


----------



## harmonica (Dec 1, 2017)

San Fran is totally screwed up...along with all the other uncivilized, '''un''-common decency-sense crap, as recently as 2011 you could go nude in public places--even restaurants!! 
Nudity Ban In San Francisco Restaurants Passes Board Of Supervisors (GRAPHIC PHOTOS) | HuffPost

and these people voted for Hillary--are anti-Trump


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 1, 2017)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> San Francisco....in this case, he probably didn't need one.
> 
> You can bet that had a Conservative shot him in self defense, The conservative, in THAT kangaroo court, would have needed a defense team comparable to OJ's



really? Can you name a case where some innocent conservative shot someone in self defense and was persecuted?  Not Zimmerman, he shot some kid buying candy.


----------



## Flash (Dec 1, 2017)

Fang said:


> JThe bullet ricocheted so they were never going to prove murder.




LOL!  Bad marksmen also have the intent of murder.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 1, 2017)

Fang said:


> Same thing with Trayvon Martin. The prosecution went after 2nd degree but the jury was allowed to consider manslaughter. I think prosecution frames their case differently when they are going after a certain charge. Seems to me the prosecution really screwed this case. Should have gone after manslaughter from the start.



actually, they should have treated it as an accident from the start... but they had to appease the nutters.


----------



## Flash (Dec 1, 2017)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> [Q
> Maybe the Prosecutor did this on purpose ? The statement I've seen from them have pretty much boiled down to oh well we tried.



There is probably a lot of truth to your statement given the prosecutors are from Moon Bat San Francisco.  .

They also could have assured a not guilty verdict by jury selection. Rumors are there were three illegals on the jury. 

If I was Kate's father I would be really, really pissed now.

Hopefully Trump will get the Justice Department to go after this guy on other charges.  Maybe some justice will be done..


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 1, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> The jury decision was unanimous.
> 
> 7 felony convictions
> 5 deportations
> ...



Beyond a Reasonable Doubt is the standard in every criminal trial in the United States.  The trier of facts felt the prosecution's evidence did not meet that standard.

There is a difference between a "hold" and a "warrant"; holds are typically good for 48 judicial hours, no bail warrants will hold someone longer, but no sheriff will do so willingly, and pressure will be put upon the agency/county and ICE/US Marshal's to get the detainee out asap.

ICE and US Marshal's did not obtain a warrant, and the likely reason is the cost. The Feds have budgets and would rather local agencies house, feed and provide medical care to federal inmates.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 1, 2017)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > No, what is Fox News' fault is creating hysteria and fear about Mexican immigrants over a case of manslaughter
> ...



It was a horrible accident

It was not Mexicans streaming across the border to shoot white women


----------



## Fang (Dec 1, 2017)

Flash said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > JThe bullet ricocheted so they were never going to prove murder.
> ...



Possibly. But what motive does he have to shoot her? The prosecution was going to have a hard time proving that which is why involuntary manslaughter was their best bet.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 1, 2017)

Fang said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Fang said:
> ...



I agree

Even though manslaughter was technically on the table, the prosecution had to frame their version of what happened to one or the other


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 1, 2017)

gipper said:


> Are you dumb or a propagandist?


Is this a trick question?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 1, 2017)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...



His immigration status had nothing to do with whether it was a murder or not

Fox News stoked the fires of hatred against all immigrants based on an accidental shooting


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Dec 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


If had not been in the country as the law dictates we wouldn't be having this conversation.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 1, 2017)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Except that the Prosecutors never tried to reach a plea bargain and allowed manslaughter as a lesser but included charge.
> ...



Admit you have no clue as to the efficacy of the CJS in San Francisco or anywhere else in our nation.  Trump's pissed off and still claiming the defandant was guilty of murder.  

I expect ignorance from his supporters, sadly we have a POTUS who holds nothing but disdain for the outcome when justice prevailed, and Trump's rant on in this particular issue didn't go as he wanted.  Trump convicted the Defendant before knowing anything more than he was undocumented and had a criminal record.  None of which was relevant to the crime at hand, as any person familiar with the CJS understands.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 1, 2017)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ThunderKiss1965 said:
> ...



So put Congress on trial!


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Dec 1, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Its the sanctuary cities that attract these scum and their refusal to follow the immigration laws. Regardless the fucking liberals and rino's in congress don't want anything done.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 1, 2017)

harmonica said:


> San Fran is totally screwed up...along with all the other uncivilized, '''un''-common decency-sense crap, as recently as 2011 you could go nude in public places--even restaurants!!
> Nudity Ban In San Francisco Restaurants Passes Board Of Supervisors (GRAPHIC PHOTOS) | HuffPost
> 
> and these people voted for Hillary--are anti-Trump





harmonica said:


> San Fran is totally screwed up...along with all the other uncivilized, '''un''-common decency-sense crap, as recently as 2011 you could go nude in public places--even restaurants!!
> Nudity Ban In San Francisco Restaurants Passes Board Of Supervisors (GRAPHIC PHOTOS) | HuffPost
> 
> and these people voted for Hillary--are anti-Trump



I must suppose, since you are too ashamed to post even you the State in which you live, that you live in a Red State in the Deep South.  Given recent comments on Judge Moore I've heard from the people of Alabama, I suspect that might be your residence.  Such comments are mindful of Leno's bit when "jaywalking".


----------



## Fang (Dec 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Exactly. Same thing as Trayvon Martin. They went after 2nd degree and only asked the jury to consider manslaughter much later. But by then it was to late, they had already framed the case as 2nd degree. IMO, in both cases murder was a lofty goal due to a highly charged emotional and political environment, but manslaughter (most likely involuntary) would have been a reasonable argument.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 1, 2017)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> If had not been in the country as the law dictates we wouldn't be having this conversation.



And that is why libtards like WrongWinger cant get it; they are more concerned with WHO is presenting the facts rather than the validity of the facts.

When the government fails in its duty, the innocent suffer.

Liberals have forgotten this and the Steinle family has to relive their suffering now that a racist jury has given the green light to murdering white people living in their cities.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Dec 1, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


You've got to be fucking kidding. What about the multitude of comments made on cases by the previous administration ?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 1, 2017)

Fang said:


> Exactly. Same thing as Trayvon Martin. They went after 2nd degree and only asked the jury to consider manslaughter much later. But by then it was to late, they had already framed the case as 2nd degree. IMO, in both cases murder was a lofty goal due to a highly charged emotional and political environment, but manslaughter (most likely involuntary) would have been a reasonable argument.


While I agree with your summation, the jury still failed to deliver an appropriate sentence.

All of which proves Trump right once again, white people cannot get a fair trial with a Mexican judge or jury. They are racist to the core.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 1, 2017)

Fang said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Fang said:
> ...


You are trying to get into the mindset of an illegal alien from a totally different culture.

You cannot seriously ask for his motives as you are being presumptive he had one in the first place.

He could have been shooting into the crowd to just show off, and the same goes for killing her.

These people are animals.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 1, 2017)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > ThunderKiss1965 said:
> ...



Undocumented men and women work in the private sector, they are exploited by their employer who in turn withholds payroll tax in doing so.  This occurs in every state in our country.

A comprehensive immigration policy with teeth to make the hiring of an undocumented person, without prior authorization to work in the US, a felony.  And one which required upon conviction not only a fine, but restitution for the unpaid payroll taxes and jail or prison for the business/ corporation's hiring authority and the owner or COO and/or CEO.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Dec 1, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


Undocumented, you mean illegals right ?


----------



## RealDave (Dec 1, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> The jury decision was unanimous.
> 
> 7 felony convictions
> 5 deportations
> ...



He deserves to be deported.

The shooting was an accident.

This is ore of a gun issue than a murder case.  Millions of dumbasses toting loaded weapons everywhere they go.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 1, 2017)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > ThunderKiss1965 said:
> ...



It sooths it over in their defense of the ILLEGAL lawbreakers

The moment they cross the border they have violated the laws of this nation. It's past time to end it and the left to stop coddling criminals


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 1, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


You are such a moron. There are plenty of laws on the books to stop this shit and we dont need more to prosecute the black market labor bosses.


----------



## RealDave (Dec 1, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


The shooting was an accident.  He handled a gun he found & it went off.

Certainly not murder.

If he found something wrapped up, and he started to unwrap it & it went off, it is an accident.

If he knew he was handling a gun & it went off, then involuntary manslaughter.  (Keep that in mind gun owners if you or your kid accidentally fires a gun & kills someone)

If he did fire purposefully in the crowd, then a murder charge.

The jury believed the unwrapping story & there was nothing to dispute it.


----------



## Meathead (Dec 1, 2017)

RealDave said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Fang said:
> ...


I thought Trump was the one who could kill someone in broad daylight and not lose any support. You bleeding hearts are really a fucked up bunch.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 1, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly. Same thing as Trayvon Martin. They went after 2nd degree and only asked the jury to consider manslaughter much later. But by then it was to late, they had already framed the case as 2nd degree. IMO, in both cases murder was a lofty goal due to a highly charged emotional and political environment, but manslaughter (most likely involuntary) would have been a reasonable argument.
> ...



Juries make a decision, the judge determines the sentence within the rules of the court.  What was proved, the takeaway, is the jury did not find the defendant committed a crime which met the standard of beyond a reasonable doubt; they did find the defendant guilty of other crimes within the filing.

As for Trump, his presumption of guilt sans any evidence should scare all Americans.  Your assessment in your second paragraph is racist and bullshit.


----------



## Fang (Dec 1, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



Agreed. Which is why is would be difficult for the prosecution for prove murder. They have no idea what he was thinking. But they do know the bullet wasn't a direct hit.


----------



## Fang (Dec 1, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Fang said:
> ...



Making this political is useless. Obama injected his comments and opinion into cases as well. Saying Trayvon Martin could have been his son BEFORE the trial was totally careless and inappropriate for a sitting president. At least Trump's comments came after the trial.


----------



## Rambunctious (Dec 1, 2017)

Fang said:


> Agreed. Which is why is would be difficult for the prosecution for prove murder. They have no idea what he was thinking. But they do know the bullet wasn't a direct hit


So if someone shoots at you and misses but the bullet ricochets and kills you the shooter gets off Scott free? Because he is a bad shot? What kind of idiocy has rotted your brain?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 1, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > ThunderKiss1965 said:
> ...



Piss off.  Your emotional rant suggests some culpability - have you, or do you now hire persons not legally able to work in the United States?


----------



## emilynghiem (Dec 1, 2017)

Peach said:


> Turning her death into a political point is a sin; the jury ruled. Can you turn off thee hate long enough to even think of her?



Dear Peach 
Someone posted this on FB: 
the office contact to public defender Matt Gonzalez, asking to "BOYCOTT San Francisco .... PH 415-553-1671.  No justice, No Peace! Make a call for Kate in heaven..."

Is there already a petition on the change or petition websites? directed to the SF Mayor and Public Defender and Court Judge?

Grampa Murked U 
As they say, don't agonize, ORGANIZE!
How can we collectively ask for change.
What can we agree on as effective that hits the nail on the head and drives the point home?


----------



## BlackSand (Dec 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> His immigration status had nothing to do with whether it was a murder or not
> 
> Fox News stoked the fires of hatred against all immigrants based on an accidental shooting



His immigration status has everything to do with his ability to be there and kill Kate.
If you need to make excuses for illegal immigrant criminals and their illegal activities  ... That is the product of something more insidious than Fox News ... 

.


----------



## Peach (Dec 1, 2017)

emilynghiem said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Turning her death into a political point is a sin; the jury ruled. Can you turn off thee hate long enough to even think of her?
> ...



The verdict cannot be reversed, but the Feds can charge Federal, if jurisdiction is available.


----------



## MindWars (Dec 1, 2017)

Oh look now he can come back in and do it all over again.   Wonder what the next liberal parents will do since that will be his next victims again.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 1, 2017)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > ThunderKiss1965 said:
> ...



Undocumented is what I wrote, and what I meant.


----------



## BlackSand (Dec 1, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> > Undocumented, you mean illegals right ?
> ...




He had been arrested several times in regards to his "undocumented" status ... Because it is illegal ...


----------



## emilynghiem (Dec 1, 2017)

Rambunctious said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed. Which is why is would be difficult for the prosecution for prove murder. They have no idea what he was thinking. But they do know the bullet wasn't a direct hit
> ...



Dear Fang and Rambunctious
If the circumstances were purely accidental and legal for him to be there, yes this could be argued as an accidental shooting death. That is not murder, but could be negligent homicide if negligence is involved.
Even Zimmerman didn't get negligent homicide as many including me thought would better describe what went wrong when he killed Trayvon Martin.

In this case, "felony murder" comes the closest to the circumstances around the death. It still isn't exactly what happened to the "letter of the law."
But it matches closely "in spirit."

Basically the man has a felony record, and the ACT of re-entry into the country after deportation CAN be punished as a felony.
But being present in the country isn't a felony, not even in his case. He just has a felony background, and RE-ENTRY can be a felony.

Then any death that occurs, even unintentional or accidental, during the COMMISSION of a felony CAN be charged as "felony murder" IN SOME STATES.

So the two reasons this doesn't apply here directly, is the state has different laws and interpretations of felony murder. And the man's presence at that location when the death occurred because he had committed a felony "in the past" doesn't necessarily count as  felony in the PRESENT when the death occurred. It wasn't "during the commission" of his PAST felonies.

So it is stretch, and other people who DO CALL HIS PRESENCE to be a felony DO count this as murder.

What they could do is consider everyone in SF who ENABLED this man to be there could count as an ACCESSORY to felony, and thus contributed to felony murder by letting him here where a DEATH occurred, accidental or unintentional or not.

That's a HUGE stretch. But it could be argued IN SPIRIT, just the letter of the law can contradict that and get them off the hook which is what they use, the letter of the law to violate the SPIRIT of the law.


----------



## Peach (Dec 1, 2017)

The Petitions I found were closed, I want a Petition to the Feds.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 1, 2017)

BlackSand said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > His immigration status had nothing to do with whether it was a murder or not
> ...



Odd how the discussion does not focus on the gun and how it was obtained by the defendant.  What the family of the victim has now, is to file a civil action against the agent and his or her agency.

Holding the agency and its employee accountable will do much more than the revenge most of those above are upset they didn't get, and maybe a civil judgement will prevent future incidents where a gun is stolen and used to harm or kill and innocent.


----------



## Flash (Dec 1, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Fang said:
> ...




Juries from places like Commie Queertown, California make some really dumb choices, don't you agree, Moon Bat?  Especial decisions involving Illegals when three of the jury members are most likely Illegals themselves.


----------



## Rambunctious (Dec 1, 2017)

emilynghiem said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Fang said:
> ...


If he killed Kate while driving drunk he would have done big time in prison. Yet he can break the law by entering our nation illegally and processing a hand gun illegally and killing a innocent young women with the rest of her life ahead of her. To defend the decision of the jury is to be as cold and unthinking as a human can be. Maybe you should move to San Francisco, you would fit right in.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 1, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The family should sue the shit out of anyone letting this asshole free.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 1, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Your pope is a fag lover. And the catholics church is a huge proponent of illegal immigration.


----------



## BlackSand (Dec 1, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Odd how the discussion does not focus on the gun and how it was obtained by the defendant.



If you would like to discuss the multitude of other areas government oversight screwed the pooch ... Feel free ... 
There is a reason he was standing on the pier in any case ... And I don't mind you dovetailing that into other shortcomings/incompetence on the part of the government.

.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 1, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...


No doubt. And that will happen and is happening. Problem is, they're only suing tax payers. The current system of government punishes everyone for a politician's misdeeds.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 1, 2017)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ThunderKiss1965 said:
> ...



If not for.....

What conservatives are building their case around

If not for 10 million illegals in this country, the woman never would have been shot
If not for 300 million guns in this country, the woman would be alive today
If not for a BLM agent losing his gun, the woman would not have been shot
If not for a bizarrely amazing shot that bounced off the pavement 80 feet away and managed to kill her

There are plenty of "what ifs"


----------



## Peach (Dec 1, 2017)

Facebook has a Petition of sorts; KUTV set it up. The Feds move at their own speed.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Weak.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


You were making some decent arguments up until this one.


----------



## Flash (Dec 1, 2017)

RealDave said:


> [QUOT
> 
> 
> If he found something wrapped up, and he started to unwrap it & it went off, it is an accident.
> ...



You have it wrong.  

He was a criminal that was in possession of a stolen gun that shot at an innocent person.  The fact that it was a ricochet is only a testament to the asshole being a lousy shot.

The sonofbitch should never have been in the country to start with and the jury members were absolute idiots for letting the murderer off.  Kind of like what the California jury did with OJ because of his race.

Despicable!

However, there will be good come of it.  This will be Trump's rallying cry to build the wall,. deport more illegals and to punish sanctuary cites.  All good things.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 1, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> > If had not been in the country as the law dictates we wouldn't be having this conversation.
> ...



How do you know that if an illegal immigrant had not found that gun, that a child could not have with the same result?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 1, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ThunderKiss1965 said:
> ...



I accept that you can't refute it
His illegal status had nothing to do with whether it was a murder or not


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 1, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > The jury decision was unanimous.
> ...



This case should have been built around a BLM agent losing his weapon more than a "we need to build a wall" issue


----------



## BlackSand (Dec 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> If not for.....
> 
> What conservatives are building their case around
> 
> ...



If that is where you have to go to ignore the fact Garcia Zarate shouldn't have been standing on the pier in the first place ...
Then you are the perfect example of why we shouldn't trust the government to handle anything ... 

.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 1, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Fang said:
> ...



Trump's turning this case into an anti-Mexican issue was despicable


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 1, 2017)

BlackSand said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > If not for.....
> ...



Again,
If he were not standing there......how can you be sure that some child would not have been

It was a tragic accident


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


That's a subjective opinion, if he wasn't in SF, it wouldn't have happened to Steinle. See? I can make that same argument from my angle?


----------



## BlackSand (Dec 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Again,
> If he were not standing there......how can you be sure that some child would not have been
> 
> It was a tragic accident



I cannot assume what would or wouldn't have happened if he wasn't standing there ... I can say he wouldn't have killed Kate though ... 
You can tell yourself whatever you need to in order to support your blind ignorance.

.


----------



## emilynghiem (Dec 1, 2017)

Rambunctious said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...



??? Rambunctious did you even read or understand my message? This can be argued as FELONY MURDER. I explained how. Read it again.

If you agree that either this man "was in process of committing a felony" or that the city officials who ENABLED him to commit an immigration violation are committing a FELONY, then ANY DEATH that occurs during the commission of a felony CAN BE CHARGED AS FELONY MURDER if that law applies in that state.

The question is does the actions of the city to enable him to to be there "count as a felony."

It's because I'm NOT in California I don't have say in how they interpret laws. They may not have "felony murder" as they do in Texas.

Rambunctious instead of blaming and yelling at me when I offered a possible avenue for legal argument,
why don't you help lobby the federal govt to look into this argument for felony murder?

Why yell at me if you can make this argument I offered?
If you believe in it, I spelled out the TERMS that could be researched and possible USED.

But just calling it murder isn't explaining what is argued as an "accident."

*FELONY MURDER
is the term that can be applied to even an accidental unintended death caused during the commission of a felony.

That's what my message is describing.
Did you even read it before you reacted?*


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 1, 2017)

emilynghiem said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Turning her death into a political point is a sin; the jury ruled. Can you turn off thee hate long enough to even think of her?
> ...



We need to change the laws to make accidental killing full bloody murder

But not for white people of course


----------



## Peach (Dec 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 1, 2017)

BlackSand said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Again,
> ...



So, your solution is.....If we did not have 10 million illegals in this country an accidental killing would not occur


----------



## harmonica (Dec 1, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > San Fran is totally screwed up...along with all the other uncivilized, '''un''-common decency-sense crap, as recently as 2011 you could go nude in public places--even restaurants!!
> ...


1. please post somewhat grammatically correct posts so they can be understood
2. WTF are you talking about and what's your point?


----------



## Rambunctious (Dec 1, 2017)

emilynghiem said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...


I'm not yelling at you...there was a time when right was right and wrong was wrong...that has changed. I've had my letter writing days and hours of phone calls to elected officials I vote each and every time to no avail....so now I voted for Trump. Whether that works or the forces of evil in DC win the day is yet to be seen. This verdict shows me how far off the rails legal minds have taken us so when I see a post attempting an explanation of that it infuriates me. For that I apologize...
If society is now failing to prosecute and punish the obviously guilty over some weird interpretation of law or phony definition of sanctuary then taking the law into your own hands is warranted.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Dec 1, 2017)

emilynghiem said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...



The California felony murder rule only applies to inherently violent felonies.


----------



## emilynghiem (Dec 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Yes it would apply to white people also 
rightwinger 

If WHITE developers abused govt to evict local residents from the district where I live, and this causes
the DEATH of elderly residents, then if FELONIES were involved then those deaths can be argued as FELONY MURDER.

Thanks for this idea rightwinger In fact, it is a FELONY for the head of the Housing Authority to allow incompetent or "perjurious" statements made in court for a federal housing project under federal laws and grants. And it can be argued that the law firm that ENABLED this "felony" to occur is an ACCESSORY to it.

So if the "felony" is ongoing, and community leader Lenwood Johnson dies for lack of access to inhouse medical care as his plans would have embedded into the housing (had the Housing authority and lawyers not LIED about the plans and had them censored and destroyed by eviction and demolition), then this can
be argued as FELONY, conspiracy to commit FELONY, and FELONY murder for each elderly resident who dies in the process of this "ongoing" FELONY.

Houston is argued as another "sanctuary" city.
But the laws of Texas and Governor are conservative leaning, and this has caused political divide and lawsuits over the funding. Very ripe environment for raising this argument.

But you are right rightwinger, if felony murder charges are going to be argued for this man in SF, what about the ongoing felonies in Houston that have indirectly led to deaths with or without intent? And some argue it is WITH intent. Either way, it doesn't have to be proven as intended. What has to be argued are govt officials ENABLING FELONY or not?

Thanks rightwinger it does apply to ALL CASES!


----------



## Flash (Dec 1, 2017)

Fang said:


> [QUOTE
> 
> 
> Agreed. Which is why is would be difficult for the prosecution for prove murder. They have no idea what he was thinking. But they do know the bullet wasn't a direct hit.



That San Francisco jury of queers, Moon Bats and Illegals didn't even find the sonofabitch guilty of involuntary manslaughter, which was one of their options.

Really?  The sonoifabitch was in the country illegally and shot a girl with a stolen weapon and the jury couldn't even find him guilty of involuntary manslaughter?????

If you kill somebody with a stolen car while doing something illegal then I guarantee you that you will be convicted at least of involuntary manslaughter but according to the Moon Bats that shouldn't apply to California Illegals.  Despicable, isn't it?


----------



## emilynghiem (Dec 1, 2017)

Rambunctious said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...



Rambunctious Well I voted for Trump, too.
Because he speaks for himself, and leads others to find ways to get something done. Leading it directly, whether through ministerial leadership, or business leaders, or through media or govt. He got elected by using the broken party and media system, and got it to work anyway, as FU as it is with everyone and everything divided against him.

We can still use a broken FU system to do what Trump did and just demand to fix what needs to get fixed. Organize workers, and regular people, and get something done, changed, whatever we set as the GOAL.

Yes, we can take matters into our own hands.
But Trump didn't use guns or violence. He used the system, even the FU media to do the job.

Now how do we do that here. WWTD?

Do we lobby for the city officials in SF to be charged with enabling felony murder?
Do we call all workers, teachers police and citizens and taxpayers to start
investing in their own districts to build their own local representation and govt
services and boycott any sanctuary city or any person or leader who enables crime
and EXPECT TAXPAYERS TO PAY FOR IT?

What do we ask for? What is the goal that WE CAN TAKE into our own hands
and it's perfectly LEGAL, nonviolent, but effectively hits the goal?


----------



## westwall (Dec 1, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > What would you call the multiple time felon and person who admittedly pulled the trigger that fired the gun that killed Kate? Her hairdresser?
> ...










It's not an "accident" when you pull the trigger silly boy.


----------



## harmonica (Dec 1, 2017)

same city that awards $190,000 to people for ------COMMITTING crimes..for being illegal!!
San Francisco to pay $190G to undocumented immigrant over sanctuary law violation, lawyer says
what a screwed up city
anti-American..anti-civilized


----------



## westwall (Dec 1, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> > Cut the shit; you liberals don't give a fuck about her. You just hate hearing any negative results about your open borders sickness and the 3rd-world subhumans you traitors love to venerate.
> ...








I wonder why you need to lie so much.  Over 20,000 of those gun deaths are suicide.  As we see in Japan, where guns are banned, those who wish to commit suicide will do so, as evidenced by their much higher suicide rate.


----------



## Peach (Dec 1, 2017)

And the Feds are considering charges:

DOJ weighing federal charges in Kate Steinle murder case, after not guilty verdict


----------



## emilynghiem (Dec 1, 2017)

theDoctorisIn said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...



Thanks theDoctorisIn 

So how about this solution
all pro sanctuary city leaders and funders
can move jurisdiction to the State of CA
and be under that policy.  You pay taxes
to that system of criminal justice and take
care of ALL immigrants who agree to be under 
THAT system. And you separate that from
citizens and districts/states that don't want to be under that.

We totally reorganize. So people can fund that from other
cities or states, but all people of a district/city/state have
to agree to the same residential policies FOR PUBLIC SAFETY.

We'd have to relocate people to be in the closest
district that agrees to those looser policies,
where residents AGREE to STAY in those zones
and not cross over into districts cities or states
that have ZERO tolerance for felony violations.

Can we still organize and stay united as a nation
while separating which districts have which policies
and agree to move residents around to locations
that match their beliefs?


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 1, 2017)

westwall said:


> I wonder why you need to lie so much. Over 20,000 of those gun deaths are suicide. As we see in Japan, where guns are banned, those who wish to commit suicide will do so, as evidenced by their much higher suicide rate.



Japan is a culture where suicide is accepted and even considered honorable.  Ours isn't.  

Point is, 33K deaths by gun a year. Yet this one is awful to you.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 1, 2017)

Peach said:


> And the Feds are considering charges:
> 
> DOJ weighing federal charges in Kate Steinle murder case, after not guilty verdict




_Justice Department spokeswoman Sarah Isgur Flores acknowledged Friday that the DOJ is looking at federal charges. She suggested a possible charge could be* felony re-entry* or a charge pertaining to a* violation of supervised release.*_
*
*
Major wrist slap on that one
How many people can they charge with "felony re-entry" ?


----------



## emilynghiem (Dec 1, 2017)

westwall said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > WillMunny said:
> ...



Dear westwall and JoeB131
If Joe has never seen the effect of spiritual healing,
in turning absolute homicidal criminals into regular human beings
who want to help everyone they can and never harm anyone again,
that changes how they look at guns and crime and criminals.

You no longer blame the guns, you blame the sickness that can be cured.
And focus there.

The guns will take care of themselves.
People who are spiritual healed drop any interest in drugs, too.
So all that demand goes away.

It changes everything where we focus on the root causes
of crime, abuse and violence. The guns and drugs are secondary.

Until people see proof of how powerful and far reaching
the impact and changes are that occur with spiritual healing,
they argue about what they CAN see which is guns and drugs.

That's like freaking out over the HORRIFYING symptoms of Ebola
trying to keep that away from people, all the blood and dead bodies,
while doctors focus on killing the "INVISIBLE" virus that causes it
and containing the dangerous PATHOGEN so it doesn't spread.

Yes we want to contain the dangers AROUND the problem,
but we can't let that interfere with attacking the root cause to END it.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 1, 2017)

emilynghiem said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...



Too long Emily

Cut it down to four or fewer statements


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Dec 1, 2017)

emilynghiem said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...



I'm not sure what you're talking about here. 

Felony murder laws vary between states, but I don't know of any state that would classify Kate Steinle's death as "felony murder".


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 1, 2017)

theDoctorisIn said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



A single shot bounced off the sidewalk, traveled 80 feet and proved fatal

Hard to prove he intended to do that


----------



## SirRyan (Dec 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...



I agree with that, but hard to argue against negligent homicide in this case. Unless you just truly believe that weapon went off by accident. No one actually believes that.


----------



## Peach (Dec 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...



Use of a firearm resulting in death.

Florida's law against discharging firearms in public or on residential property stipulates: "any person who ... recklessly or negligently discharges a firearm outdoors on any property used primarily as the site of a dwelling ... or zoned exclusively for residential use commits *a misdemeanor of the first degree.*" The penalties for first degree misdemeanors in Florida include up to 12 months in jail and/or up $1,000.00 in fines.

But it can be difficult for accidental shootings to be considered recklessness or negligence under the statute. In a tragic 2015 case, a man accidentally pulled the trigger of a gun while twirling it on his finger, fatally shooting a pregnant woman in the head. Prosecutors did not press charges because the unintentional shooting did not rise to the standard of "culpable negligence" or a "showing reckless disregard for human life." As Chief Assistant State Attorney Ric Ridgway told 48 Hours' Crimesider at the time, "If you're just being careless with a gun and it goes off, that's not a crime."

But the hunter who killed is charged with manslaughter. I agree, tough charge, will the NRA lobby for stricter laws now?


----------



## Old Yeller (Dec 1, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I'm sure it was a jury of his peers....let that sink in you fuken liberal morons.




Guarantee 1/2 HOMO on any SF jury. Cant swing dead cat w/o hitting a queer up in thar


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Dec 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...



Intent is irrelevant for felony murder - that's the point of the laws.

It's the "during the commission of a felony" part that doesn't fit.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...


That doesn't have to be proved.  That he intended to pull the trigger is all they need.

He says the gun went off when he stepped on it.  Then he threw it off the pier into the ocean.  Disposing of a murder weapon is consciousness of guilt. He would be guilty anywhere but California.   

I hope that Judge Moore can use this in his own district so some good can be squeezed out of this tragedy.  Jones is an open border advocate.   This is where it leads.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 1, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



No. He did not.


----------



## Meathead (Dec 1, 2017)

I don't see how this can help those championing illegal immigration. The wall is a done deal.


----------



## BlackSand (Dec 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> So, your solution is.....If we did not have 10 million illegals in this country an accidental killing would not occur



How about we don't release illegal immigrants scheduled for deportation, that are convicted felons, in regards to numerous accounts, on multiple occasions, into the general public because some nit-wits think a sanctuary city for them is a good idea?



Why I am I not surprised you cannot come up with something as simple as that ... 

.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 1, 2017)

SirRyan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



In my view it would be negligent homicide
But I did not sit on the jury and see how it was presented to them

Problem for the prosecutor is he gets to present one explanation for the killing and chose to present it as a murder

He (she) does not get to present different scenarios and tell the jury....pick the one that you will convict on


----------



## SirRyan (Dec 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> SirRyan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




I'll have to do some research on that, because I thought last night they said that negligent homicide was one of the charges the jury voted not guilty on.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 1, 2017)

BlackSand said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > So, your solution is.....If we did not have 10 million illegals in this country an accidental killing would not occur
> ...


Has nothing to do with whether it was a murder or not

If you want to prosecute for illegal entry or prosecute those who released him...go at it


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 1, 2017)

To me, the Monday Morning Quarterbacking should have been about the gun

A gun was stolen from a BLM agent and ended up killing someone. The agent should have secured his weapon, left it unloaded and had a trigger lock on it

If he had done so, that woman would be alive today


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Dec 1, 2017)

SirRyan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SirRyan said:
> ...



There is no crime called "negligent homicide".


----------



## SirRyan (Dec 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> To me, the Monday Morning Quarterbacking should have been about the gun
> 
> A gun was stolen from a BLM agent and ended up killing someone. The agent should have secured his weapon, left it unloaded and had a trigger lock on it
> 
> If he had done so, that woman would be alive today



What about this?

If a man who obviously had zero intentions of ever not illegally entering this country illegally had been in prison for felony reentry this woman would be alive today?


----------



## SirRyan (Dec 1, 2017)

theDoctorisIn said:


> SirRyan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Of course there is, defined by statute in EVERY state in this country

.Negligent homicide - Wikipedia

why on Earth did you believe otherwise?


----------



## BlackSand (Dec 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Has nothing to do with whether it was a murder or not
> 
> If you want to prosecute for illegal entry or prosecute those who released him...go at it



I answered your question ... And there wouldn't have been a homicide in any case if he hadn't been released.
You can worry about fixing the fuck-ups the government keeps making because of ignorant policy ... I would rather get rid of the ignorant policy.

Why an I not surprised you cannot come up with something as reasonable as that ... 
Like I mentioned before ... Your responses are the perfect example of what not to do ... And the desire to pursue idiocy in attempts to rely on utter governmental incompetence in foolish policy.


Edit:
Kate's family already sued the people responsible for releasing him.
They sued the city of San Francisco, ICE, and the Sheriff's Department.

Magistrate Judge Joseph C. Spero dismissed the cases against the city and Sheriff's Department.

.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 1, 2017)

theDoctorisIn said:


> SirRyan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Yes there is, it's also called involuntary manslaughter.

Woman convicted of negligent homicide gets 10½ years after laughing about bicyclist's death


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Dec 1, 2017)

SirRyan said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > SirRyan said:
> ...



It's not called "negligent homicide".

Generally, it's called "involuntary manslaughter".


----------



## Winston (Dec 1, 2017)

Flash said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > [QUOTE
> ...



Sorry, but this "crime" does not even meet the standard for involuntary manslaughter.

The dude found the gun in a trash can.  The gun accidentally discharged when he picked it up. The bullet ricocheted back off the concrete decking of the pier and hit the victim.  The key here, indisputable forensic evidence was presented confirming that the bullet did ricochet.

The standard for involuntary manslaughter.


Someone was killed as a result of the defendant's actions.
The act either was inherently dangerous to others or done with reckless disregard for human life.
The defendant knew or should have known his or her conduct was a threat to the lives of others
One was a given.  Two would have been a stretch.  Three was totally out of reach for the prosecution.


----------



## SirRyan (Dec 1, 2017)

theDoctorisIn said:


> SirRyan said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Completely interchangeable terms. I believe we can walk away friends on this one.


----------



## Winston (Dec 1, 2017)

emilynghiem said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...



Great, then I guess you support pressing felony charges of involuntary manslaughter against the BLM ranger whose gun was responsible for the death of Ms. Steinle.  He left it unsecured, underneath the seat of his car, as he ate dinner with his family.  That is criminal negligence.  It was stolen, ditched, and then found by Mr. Zarate.  The ranger's actions meet the standards for involuntary manslaughter, Mr. Zarate's do not.


----------



## SirRyan (Dec 1, 2017)

I have a suspicion that there are more than a few posters here saying this was an accident rather than this guy intentionally pulled the trigger simply because he was an illegal alien.


That's sad. A woman is dead, what if that was your wife,mom,sister,girlfriend, etc?


----------



## Winston (Dec 1, 2017)

SirRyan said:


> I have a suspicion that there are more than a few posters here saying this was an accident rather than this guy intentionally pulled the trigger simply because he was an illegal alien.
> 
> 
> That's sad. A woman is dead, what if that was your wife,mom,sister,girlfriend, etc?



I would be pissed at the irresponsible jackass that couldn't keep his weapon secure.


----------



## Flash (Dec 1, 2017)

Winston said:


> [QU
> 
> 
> Sorry, but this "crime" does not even meet the standard for involuntary manslaughter.



Only in Moon Bat world.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 1, 2017)

SirRyan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > To me, the Monday Morning Quarterbacking should have been about the gun
> ...



Anyone could have found that gun with similar results

If you leave a loaded weapon where kids can find it....You are liable
They don't try to pass laws against kids


----------



## SirRyan (Dec 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> SirRyan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Huh? I'm saying that if that guy would have been in prison for felony re entry that HE couldn't have committed this crime. That's just a fact. That doesn't mean someone else may not have done the same thing, it means HE couldn't have done it.

That's just a fact.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...


Intent?   I thought that RWrs didn't like Hate Crime laws....that's intent too.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 1, 2017)

Old Yeller said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure it was a jury of his peers....let that sink in you fuken liberal morons.
> ...


Tell us more about that.


----------



## Winston (Dec 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> SirRyan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



If I leave a laptop with unencrypted Personal Identifiable Information of my clients underneath the seat of my car while eating dinner with my family and someone breaks into my car, steals the laptop, and uses that PII to commit identity theft my ass is charged with a felony, I could be fined up to fifty grand and sentenced to one year in jail.  But if I leave my freakin gun underneath the seat and some yahoo steals it and later, it ends up killing someone.  Nothing.  I get NOTHING.  That is FUBARED.


----------



## DrLove (Dec 1, 2017)

Usually a unanimous not guilty murder verdict would mean that there were questions in the jury's mind. 

I didn't sit on the jury so will wait to hear from some of them. 

Hold your outrage until we get the facts Trumpkins.


----------



## Peach (Dec 1, 2017)

Winston said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SirRyan said:
> ...



The accused did not break into the vehicle.


----------



## westwall (Dec 1, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder why you need to lie so much. Over 20,000 of those gun deaths are suicide. As we see in Japan, where guns are banned, those who wish to commit suicide will do so, as evidenced by their much higher suicide rate.
> ...







All murders are awful.  The fact that she was an accomplished young woman, who was contributing to society, and had her life taken by a worthless piece of shit who should have not been in the country makes my blood boil.  The fact that you seem to only care about criminals, and how to help them, merely shows you to be the worthless piece of dogshit that *YOU* are.


----------



## DrLove (Dec 1, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> There were 3 immgrants on the jury. Their legality had not been made public.



Had they been illegal they could NOT have been seated on a US jury - Jesus!


----------



## westwall (Dec 1, 2017)

Peach said:


> Winston said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...







How do you know.  How about prosecuting the BLM agent who lost his gun?  Seems only fair to me.  If a private citizen lost their gun in that way they would be going to prison.  I say that BLM moron needs to be sitting in a prison too.


----------



## Winston (Dec 1, 2017)

Flash said:


> Winston said:
> 
> 
> > [QU
> ...



You are too stupid to even bother with, and you dishonor Robert E. Lee by using him as an avatar.


Peach said:


> Winston said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



No, he found the gun in a trash can and picked it up.  What part of that action is "criminally negligent"?  What part of that action was inherently dangerous to others or done with reckless disregard for human life?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 1, 2017)

SirRyan said:


> I have a suspicion that there are more than a few posters here saying this was an accident rather than this guy intentionally pulled the trigger simply because he was an illegal alien.
> 
> 
> That's sad. A woman is dead, what if that was your wife,mom,sister,girlfriend, etc?



Still an accident


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 1, 2017)

DrLove said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > There were 3 immgrants on the jury. Their legality had not been made public.
> ...


Obviously I know that is the law but this is California we're talking about. Illegals are not allowed to vote in the United States but in California they are. Illegals are not welcome in the United States but in California they are. Illegals are not allowed to have bank accounts or enter contracts in the United States but in California they are. 
There are MANY things illegals are forbidde from doing in the United States but in California they are.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 1, 2017)

Winston said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SirRyan said:
> ...



I can't imagine there are not rules for an agent leaving his service weapon in a car

I don't envision it would include leaving the weapon loaded and with no trigger lock


----------



## DrLove (Dec 1, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Obviously I know that is the law but this is California we're talking about. Illegals are not allowed to vote in the United States but in California they are. Illegals are not welcome in the United States but in California they are. Illegals are not allowed to have bank accounts or enter contracts in the United States but in California they are.There are MANY things illegals are forbidde from doing in the United States but in California they are.



You're a clueless Dufus most of the time dude - No ... Illegals are NOT allowed to vote in California

FALSE: California Passed a Law Allowing Undocumented Immigrants to Vote in Federal Elections

As for jury seating - even LEGAL immigrants who are not citizens can't sit on a jury in California:

California governor vetoes jury service for non-citizens

Any other ridiculous California urban legends you'd like me to dispel?


----------



## Rambunctious (Dec 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> A single shot bounced off the sidewalk, traveled 80 feet and proved fatal
> 
> Hard to prove he intended to do that


Just as hard to prove he didn't...unless your jury has a bigger agenda than justice for Kate...


----------



## Flash (Dec 1, 2017)

DrLove said:


> Usually a unanimous not guilty murder verdict would mean that there were questions in the jury's mind.
> 
> I didn't sit on the jury so will wait to hear from some of them.
> 
> Hold your outrage until we get the facts Trumpkins.




The facts are pretty damn clear Moon Bat.

An Illegal Alien, protected by a filthy ass Democrat controlled sanctuary city, shot a White girl with a stolen Federal Agent's firearm and wasn't even convicted of so much as involuntary manslaughter.

Despicable verdict by a jury of assholes.


----------



## jillian (Dec 1, 2017)

Rambunctious said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > A single shot bounced off the sidewalk, traveled 80 feet and proved fatal
> ...



no one has to prove he didn't. the burden of proof requires that the prosecutor prove it did... beyond a reasonable doubt.

you're welcome


----------



## Rambunctious (Dec 1, 2017)

jillian said:


> no one has to prove he didn't. the burden of proof requires that the prosecutor prove it did... beyond a reasonable doubt.
> 
> you're welcome


Are you having a party tonight?


----------



## jillian (Dec 1, 2017)

Flash said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Usually a unanimous not guilty murder verdict would mean that there were questions in the jury's mind.
> ...



sooooooooooo some winger on the internet has more insight into the testimony and evidence than the jury?

good luck with that, snuggle bunny


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 1, 2017)

Flash said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Usually a unanimous not guilty murder verdict would mean that there were questions in the jury's mind.
> ...



Jury heard your facts and disagreed
Horrible accident


----------



## SirRyan (Dec 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> SirRyan said:
> 
> 
> > I have a suspicion that there are more than a few posters here saying this was an accident rather than this guy intentionally pulled the trigger simply because he was an illegal alien.
> ...




No it wasn't. First of all this asshole probably stole the gun himself, his story of finding it is nonsense. Second of all, guns don't just go off, sure if you drop one you might get an accidental discharge, but otherwise it takes a squeeze.

This guy lied from the get go, who would believe ANYTHING he says.


----------



## DrLove (Dec 1, 2017)

Flash said:


> The facts are pretty damn clear Moon Bat.
> 
> An Illegal Alien, protected by a filthy ass Democrat controlled sanctuary city, shot a White girl with a stolen Federal Agent's firearm and wasn't even convicted of so much as involuntary manslaughter.
> 
> Despicable verdict by a jury of assholes.



I didn't know you sat on the jury - informative, thanks!


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 1, 2017)

SirRyan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SirRyan said:
> ...



All was provided to the jury and fell short of the requirements for murder
You fail to prove any intent

It was an accident


----------



## deltex1 (Dec 1, 2017)

Why would this not apply?  It's a felony, which combined with all his other felonies should have jailed him for decades...?

Negligent Homicide Law and Legal Definition | USLegal, Inc.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 1, 2017)

Progressives cheering about this............holy fuck! Not that we didn't know these people were sub-humans before this.........we expect it.

Hey though.........big win for Trump yesterday. Whitelash is going to ramp up back to pre-election levels after this so Kate losing her life to this scum will not be in vain.........every swinging dick who voted for Trump will be reminded why they did.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 1, 2017)

Whitelash s0ns!!!!

Limpwristedness is ghey


----------



## Flash (Dec 1, 2017)

Isn't it precious to see all these stupid Moon Bats on here trying to defend a convicted felon, who was in this country illegally that shot and killed a young lady with a stolen Federal Agent's firearm?

Unbelievable.

That is Moon Bats for you.  The illegal vote is so important to them that they immediately go into their "Ma Baby Diddu Nutin" defense when one of them kills somebody. 

If it was a White guy that shot a queer, Muslim, Negro or Illegal alien these stupid Moon Bats would be yelling for firearms confiscation for everybody in the nation and to hang the guy.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Dec 1, 2017)

deltex1 said:


> Why would this not apply?  It's a felony, which combined with all his other felonies should have jailed him for decades...?
> 
> Negligent Homicide Law and Legal Definition | USLegal, Inc.



Here is the section of the California code that defines involuntary manslaughter:

Law section.

_Manslaughter is the unlawful killing of a human being without malice. It is of three kinds:
. . .
(b) Involuntary—in the commission of an unlawful act, not amounting to a felony; or in the commission of a lawful act which might produce death, in an unlawful manner, or without due caution and circumspection. This subdivision shall not apply to acts committed in the driving of a vehicle._

Apparently, the jury decided that the prosecution failed to prove the required elements.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 1, 2017)

Oh....and now a P226 can magically fire when stepped on while wrapped in a shirt. Holy fuck........only in San Fransicko. Clearly the jury was selected based upon how many action movies they had seen in their lives!!. Then throw in that everybody who lives in that locality lives so in a bubble.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 1, 2017)

The jury, made up of residents of San Franscisco, would never have found the illegal guilty no matter what the prosecution said.  He killed a young white woman and to San Francisco that was a public service.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 1, 2017)

Whitelash s0ns!!!


----------



## SirRyan (Dec 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> SirRyan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




You already said earlier in the thread that you agreed it was negligent homicide, now you're changing that to "it was an accident" I'm done here


----------



## Flash (Dec 1, 2017)

As bad as the travesty of justice is, there's one bright shining star in all this. Since Trump has been elected Americans have been emboldened to take a stand against the tremendous damage because of the flood of Illegals. Shit like this has been going on for years, but it was protected (and hidden) by corrupt Democrats, the Obama administration and societal labels of "tolerance" and "sympathy". People were afraid to speak out, lest they be ostracized by friends and neighbors who had actually fallen under the liberal spell... or pretended to since resistance held zero chance of success. 

That's changing now, though. MAGA..  Trump will ram this up the Moon Bat's asses.  More deportations, building the wall and defunding the filthy ass sanctuary cities.


----------



## Old Yeller (Dec 1, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...





SirRyan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SirRyan said:
> ...




Steinle, her father and a friend were at the pier when a bullet struck Steinle's lower back and tore through her abdominal aorta, authorities said.




Kate Steinle: San Francisco shooting victim known for thinking of others first
Surveillance video showed Garcia Zarate running away. After his arrest, investigators found gunshot residue on his right hand, prosecutor Diana Garcia told jurors.
Garcia Zarate faced a charge of second-degree murder, but jurors also were allowed to consider first-degree murder and involuntary manslaughter convictions.
Prosecutors said Garcia Zarate was playing his own "secret version of Russian roulette" and deliberately fired into an unsuspecting crowd on the pier, killing Steinle.
Defense attorney Matt Gonzalez said Garcia Zarate found the gun at the pier. He said it was wrapped in cloth, and when Garcia Zarate unwrapped it, the gun accidentally discharged.
But in a police interrogation, Garcia Zarate admitted to firing the gun, saying he was aiming at a seal.


I always find new clean 0.40 caliber handguns laying around Pier 39 when I go seal hunting. I always have gunpowder residue on my hands from firing guns off in the city limits at tourist sites.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 1, 2017)

Old Yeller said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Old Yeller said:
> ...



If he'd killed a seal the left loons would crucify him, instead it was an expendable white girl.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 1, 2017)

Flash said:


> As bad as the travesty of justice is, there's one bright shining star in all this. Since Trump has been elected Americans have been emboldened to take a stand against the tremendous damage because of the flood of Illegals. Shit like this has been going on for years, but it was protected (and hidden) by corrupt Democrats, the Obama administration and societal labels of "tolerance" and "sympathy". People were afraid to speak out, lest they be ostracized by friends and neighbors who had actually fallen under the liberal spell... or pretended to since resistance held zero chance of success.
> 
> That's changing now, though. MAGA..  Trump will ram this up the Moon Bat's asses.  More deportations, building the wall and defunding the filthy ass sanctuary cities.




Indeed............thanks to the electoral college, identify politics continues to be a ghey effort. Only the coasts care. Progressives don't quite understand this yet......even after getting their clocks cleaned in the last 4 billion elections. Little did this young beautiful soul who had her life taken know how much her death will inspire a whole nation of white people.


----------



## Flash (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## rightwinger (Dec 1, 2017)

SirRyan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SirRyan said:
> ...



That is what I would have found
But I admit I did not hear all the evidence the jury did

Did you?


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 1, 2017)

Old Yeller said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Old Yeller said:
> ...





Funny sig brother..............

I could use 4 P226's for bases at the local little league field and play games for ten years.......maybe get a sprained ankle or two. Were all of the jurors borderline? I haven't heard?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 1, 2017)

skookerasbil said:


> Progressives cheering about this............holy fuck! Not that we didn't know these people were sub-humans before this.........we expect it.
> 
> Hey though.........big win for Trump yesterday. Whitelash is going to ramp up back to pre-election levels after this so Kate losing her life to this scum will not be in vain.........every swinging dick who voted for Trump will be reminded why they did.



I'm just hoping that Roy Moore can use this against Open Borders Jones.


----------



## westwall (Dec 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> SirRyan said:
> 
> 
> > I have a suspicion that there are more than a few posters here saying this was an accident rather than this guy intentionally pulled the trigger simply because he was an illegal alien.
> ...








No, it's not.  The second his finger touched the trigger it was no longer an accident.  Damn you bend over backwards to help scumbags, like this, but vilify anyone who tries to defend themselves.  You're even fucked up for a progressive.


----------



## SirRyan (Dec 1, 2017)

westwall said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SirRyan said:
> ...




Earlier in the thread that poster said, and I quote, "this was negligent homicide"  then apparently remembered his talking points and changed to "accident"


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Dec 1, 2017)

"U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE) had issued a detainer for Garcia Zarate requesting that he be kept in custody until immigration authorities could pick him up. *However, as a sanctuary city, its “Due Process for All” ordinance[22] restricted cooperation with ICE* to cases only where the immigrant had both _current_ violent felony _charges_ and _past_ violent felony _convictions_; therefore, San Francisco disregarded the detainer and released him.[23][24] He was released from San Francisco County Jail on April 15, 2015, and had no outstanding warrants or judicial warrants, as confirmed by the San Francisco Sheriff's Department.[18]"

Shooting of Kathryn Steinle - Wikipedia


----------



## TomParks (Dec 1, 2017)

While this sucks....its a huge gift to us conservatives and Kate will not die in vain. This will cause enough outrage we will finally get the wall and force the DACA out


----------



## westwall (Dec 1, 2017)

SirRyan said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...








Yeah, these paid political whores are pretty poor quality.


----------



## SirRyan (Dec 1, 2017)

westwall said:


> SirRyan said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...




I'm just jealous. No one will pay me for my political drivel.


----------



## westwall (Dec 1, 2017)

SirRyan said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > SirRyan said:
> ...







Me either.  Sucks, don't it...


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 1, 2017)

Illegals are higher on the Oppressed Victim scale than women.

Plus she was white, so....


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 1, 2017)

harmonica said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



I was not talking, I wrote what I meant.  I'll dumb it down, just for you.

I doubt you've ever been to San Francisco, and you are echoing Right Wing hateful Propaganda.  

My company in boot camp included half a dozen or so Californian's and the rest a mix from Texas and Arkansas, the latter two included some of the dumbest  people I've ever encountered in my life.

My use of syntax and vocabulary probably flummoxed you, which leads me to believe I'm correct and you reside in a Red State.

Good-by and good luck.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 1, 2017)

westwall said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



As training office we trained a number of teachers and social workers on how to handle a firearm if found in the course of their job.  The Range Master had a collection of mostly handguns and allowed the students to look at them and pick them up before we began instruction.

More than half put their finger in the trigger guard and waved the pistol around with disregard as to where it was pointed.  After about 10 minutes we put the class in order and explained what they did wrong and then went on to demonstrate how to make the guns safe.

Accidental discharge of a handgun happens, silly boy.


----------



## westwall (Dec 1, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...








Bullshit.  The second you put your finger on the trigger it is a NEGLIGENT DISCHARGE.  Which proves yet again that you don't know shit about firearms.  An accidental discharge ONLY happens when the weapon suffers a mechanical breakdown which allows it to fire.  Those are exceptionally rare.  The fact that you were "training" a bunch of imbeciles how to handle guns poorly is a reflection on your lack of skill.  

My eleven year old daughter would never do such ridiculous, unsafe, gun handling.


----------



## skye (Dec 1, 2017)

TomParks said:


> While this sucks....its a huge gift to us conservatives and Kate will not die in vain. This will cause enough outrage we will finally get the wall and force the DACA out



Amen!


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 1, 2017)

skye said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > While this sucks....its a huge gift to us conservatives and Kate will not die in vain. This will cause enough outrage we will finally get the wall and force the DACA out
> ...


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 1, 2017)

westwall said:


> All murders are awful. The fact that she was an accomplished young woman, who was contributing to society, and had her life taken by a worthless piece of shit who should have not been in the country makes my blood boil. The fact that you seem to only care about criminals, and how to help them, merely shows you to be the worthless piece of dogshit that *YOU* are.



1) Dude you need to control your temper.  

2) We've tried the brutal methods of crime control, and we have the worst crime rates in the industrialized world. 

3) I'm not sure why you think that a pretty white woman getting killed is more tragic than a black street kid. all murders are equally tragic.  The fact they are made so easy by the easy access to guns is the problem. 

4) Sorry, our immigration system is broken.  The fact your side would rather pander to racists than fix it is the problem.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 1, 2017)

Flash said:


> Isn't it precious to see all these stupid Moon Bats on here trying to defend a convicted felon, who was in this country illegally that shot and killed a young lady with a stolen Federal Agent's firearm?



Nobody here is "Defending" him.  We are just pointing out that a jury didn't see murder here.  Want to blame someone, blame the prosecutors who refused to even try to plea bargain with such a weak case.


----------



## Flash (Dec 1, 2017)

At least Trump is not going to let the sonofbitch murderer off the hook.



*NEW: Dept. of Justice has filed an arrest warrant for Jose Garcia Zarate, the man acquitted of murder in Kate Steinle's 2015 San Francisco shooting death.*

* CBS News (@CBSNews) December 1, 2017*


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 1, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> Illegals are higher on the Oppressed Victim scale than women.
> 
> Plus she was white, so....



Gee, never occurs to you that this was a legal finding, eh?  

The only reason why anyone cared about this white woman (as opposed to the thousands of white women who are killed every day in gun violence) is because an undocumented immigrant was holding the gun. 

It's not like we are going to change the gun laws or anything, because that would be silly.


----------



## Flash (Dec 1, 2017)

Want to hear something despicable?

If I were to go to Kalifornia and take one of my legal AR-15s with magazines and ammo and never commit a crime other than possession I would be subject to a longer prison term than this shithead illegal felon with a stolen gun that killed a woman.


----------



## harmonica (Dec 1, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


''I must suppose, since you are too ashamed to post even you the State in which you live, that you live in a Red State in the Deep South. Given recent comments on Judge Moore I've heard from the people of Alabama, I suspect that might be your residence. Such comments are mindful of Leno's bit when "jaywalking".

...'''post even you the State in'''....?????  ...sounds like a 2nd grader
Leno's jaywalking????   yes--makes a lot of sense


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 1, 2017)

Flash said:


> Want to hear something despicable?
> 
> If I were to go to Kalifornia and take one of my legal AR-15s with magazines and ammo and never commit a crime other than possession I would be subject to a longer prison term than this shithead illegal felon with a stolen gun that killed a woman.



Yes, because then you'd actually be guilty of what you were accused of doing.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 1, 2017)

Our admirable Attorney General Jeff Sessions has filed an arrest warrant for the illegal alien criminals.

DOJ files arrest warrant for illegal immigrant acquitted in Kate Steinle case


----------



## westwall (Dec 1, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > All murders are awful. The fact that she was an accomplished young woman, who was contributing to society, and had her life taken by a worthless piece of shit who should have not been in the country makes my blood boil. The fact that you seem to only care about criminals, and how to help them, merely shows you to be the worthless piece of dogshit that *YOU* are.
> ...







I never lost my temper.

No, we haven't, we have used soft on crime approaches for decades now.  They don't work.  Violent felons need to be in prison for ever.  

It is more tragic because she was a productive member of society.  A "street" kid is usually one of those committing the violence, though in those cases where truly innocent      people are victims of gang violence their deaths are indeed tragic.

Yes, the immigration system is broken.  We should halt ALL immigration till it is fixed.  i agree with you on that.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 1, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Our admirable Attorney General Jeff Sessions has filed an arrest warrant for the illegal alien criminals.
> 
> DOJ files arrest warrant for illegal immigrant acquitted in Kate Steinle case


Oh....he is going back.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 1, 2017)

westwall said:


> I never lost my temper.



Okay, if you say so. 



westwall said:


> No, we haven't, we have used soft on crime approaches for decades now. They don't work. Violent felons need to be in prison for ever.



Um, guy, we have "Three strikes laws" that send minor felons to prison for stealing pizza.  We have the death penalty.  We lock up more people than any other country in the world. 2 Million in prison and 7 million on probation or parole.  And we still have an outrageous amount of crime.



westwall said:


> It is more tragic because she was a productive member of society.



I guess in Republican World, you are only valuable in your ability for others to get rich off of you. 



westwall said:


> A "street" kid is usually one of those committing the violence, though in those cases where truly innocent people are victims of gang violence their deaths are indeed tragic.



Sigh... yes, yes, you complain that we aren't placing value on life, and then you guys go ahead and say some lives aren't worth it.  Just remember, Pro-Life only counts until the umbilical cord is cut. Then you're on your own, kid!!! 



westwall said:


> Yes, the immigration system is broken. We should halt ALL immigration till it is fixed. i agree with you on that.



Again, we have 11 million undocumented immigrants here already. Stopping immigration isn't going to fix that, it'll probably just mean more of them will find clever ways to sneak in if they can't do it legally. 

If you guys on the right were SERIOUS about stopping illegal immigration, you'd go after the people who hire them. Dry up the demand, you dry up the supply.


----------



## Flash (Dec 1, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Want to hear something despicable?
> ...




How come every time you post you prove you are a fucking Moon Bat moron?

The filthy illegal convicted felon shot and killed a woman with a stolen weapon and he skates.  Not even involuntary manslaughter for being an idiot with a gun.,  They let you off for murder in Kalifornia if you are an illegal and under the protection of a sanctuary city.    You not understanding what is wrong with that speaks volumes of your typical Moon Bat stupidity.

His acquittal on murder charges is reminiscence of Crooked Hillary not being indicted because of a "lack of intent", isn't it?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 1, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > All murders are awful. The fact that she was an accomplished young woman, who was contributing to society, and had her life taken by a worthless piece of shit who should have not been in the country makes my blood boil. The fact that you seem to only care about criminals, and how to help them, merely shows you to be the worthless piece of dogshit that *YOU* are.
> ...



1. Fuck off

2. Fuck off

3. Fuck off

4. Fuck off

5. Fuck off

6. Fuck off

7. Fuck off 

8. Fuck off

9. Fuck off 

10. Well fuck off


----------



## westwall (Dec 1, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > I never lost my temper.
> ...







This asshole was a major felon who was still walking free so I think you are wrong.

I'm a Democrat and if you are providing something that helps people you are beneficial.  When you go around shooting people at random you aren't.  It's pretty cut and dried except for those of you in bizarro world.

Correct.  Some lives AREN'T worth it.  A criminal, who kills another for their pleasure is a waste of breath.  The sooner they are gone the better for the world it is.

Stopping immigration, building the wall, then getting rid of the violent illegals first is one hell of a good step.  Then we can look at the remainder of the illegals and see if they are helping society or not.  If they are they stay, if they aren't, they go.  It's actually so simple a moron could understand.  So, what do they call you people who are intellectually less than morons?


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 1, 2017)

Flash said:


> The filthy illegal convicted felon shot and killed a woman with a stolen weapon and he skates. Not even involuntary manslaughter for being an idiot with a gun., They let you off for murder in Kalifornia if you are an illegal and under the protection of a sanctuary city. You not understanding what is wrong with that speaks volumes of your typical Moon Bat stupidity.



The problem is that the crime of murder requires intent, and the prosecution couldn't prove intent.  



Flash said:


> His acquittal on murder charges is reminiscence of Crooked Hillary not being indicted because of a "lack of intent", isn't it?



You mean, "the justice system followed the law instead of the results I desired" then, yes, yes, it is reminiscent.


----------



## Flash (Dec 1, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> [QU
> 
> 
> Again, we have 11 million undocumented immigrants here already. Stopping immigration isn't going to fix that, it'll probably just mean more of them will find clever ways to sneak in if they can't do it legally.



It is not that hard.  Trump has started the process.

We can round up the shitheads when we find them.  Starting with the assholes protected by sanctuary cites.  

We can seal the borders.  We can make sure none of them get any government handouts including education for the anchor kids.  No driver's license and nothing from the government.  We can arrest and jail those that gives the pieces of shit jobs.  

It wouldn't long before the beaners start heading back to Mexico, would it?


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 1, 2017)

westwall said:


> This asshole was a major felon who was still walking free so I think you are wrong.



Except he wasn't a "major felon". If he was, ICE would have been down to pick him up THAT DAY!!!  Instead they were all like, "Well, just hold on to him, we'll get him eventually" and SF guidelines were to only hold violent offenders, which he wasn't. 



westwall said:


> I'm a Democrat and if you are providing something that helps people you are beneficial. When you go around shooting people at random you aren't. It's pretty cut and dried except for those of you in bizarro world.



Except no one said this guy was "beneficial". Look, I realize that "White Women in Peril" is a trope for you guys and stuff, but the fact is, we have way too much violence in this country and we aren't addressing the root causes.  



westwall said:


> Stopping immigration, building the wall, then getting rid of the violent illegals first is one hell of a good step.



Okay, except building a wall is worthless, and if you stop immigration, they'll be more likely to sneak in.  I'm all for getting rid of the violent illegals. (See, common ground) but the current system we have goes after the wrong people. 

My next door neighbor of 10 years got deported a couple years back. He had a wife and a 2 year old son, but under our goofy laws, he was put to the front of the pack for Deportation because he got a DUI. He had a job and a family, so it was easy for ICE to track him down. The violent offender is going to be in the wind first chance he gets.  



westwall said:


> Then we can look at the remainder of the illegals and see if they are helping society or not. If they are they stay, if they aren't, they go.



Wonderful. Who determines what "helps society".  If they have a job? A family?  



westwall said:


> So, what do they call you people who are intellectually less than morons?



Conservatives?


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 1, 2017)

Flash said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


Why do you wave a traitor flag? Why not the Stars and Stripes of the U.S.A.?


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 1, 2017)

Lysistrata said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


He's a webel...


----------



## Flash (Dec 1, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > The filthy illegal convicted felon shot and killed a woman with a stolen weapon and he skates. Not even involuntary manslaughter for being an idiot with a gun., They let you off for murder in Kalifornia if you are an illegal and under the protection of a sanctuary city. You not understanding what is wrong with that speaks volumes of your typical Moon Bat stupidity.
> ...




I mean that if I am convicted felon, in this country illegally, and I have a stolen gun and I kill somebody I should have to answer for that.  Is that too hard for you to understand?  It wouldn't be if you would pull your head out of your Moon Bat ass.

You not understanding that simple moral clarity speaks volumes of your Moon Bat stupidity.

Why are you trying to justify the murder of an innocent woman by a filthy ass convicted felon?  What the hell is the matter with you?  Are you sick or what?  Is protecting these shithead illegals so they will vote for Democrats so important to you that you completely throw out decency?

Maybe next time you or somebody in your family will be the victim of the crimes of these illegals.  Think you would change your mind then?  Probably not.  You Moon Bats never get anything right.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 1, 2017)

Flash said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > [QU
> ...


We could take Israel's lead & do what they're doing with their unwanted African migrants:

Israeli government to pay African refugees $3,500 to leave

I think it'd be worth it.


----------



## Flash (Dec 1, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...




We need to shoot a few of the assholes that come across the border.  We wouldn't have to kill but a few before the rest got the message.

Kick the illegal children out of school.

Kick all of them off of welfare.

Go after areas that have large communities of illegals.

Not that hard.


----------



## Flash (Dec 1, 2017)

Lysistrata said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...




I just post that to trigger you stupid Moon Bats.  It works most of the time.  Thanks for playing Moon Bat.


----------



## Flash (Dec 1, 2017)

Lysistrata said:


> [Q
> 
> Why do you wave a traitor flag? Why not the Stars and Stripes of the U.S.A.?



The traitors are the Democrats in the sanctuary cites that do not abide by the immigration laws of the United States of America, aren't they?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 1, 2017)

Flash said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


Leftism is like whiskey dick for the brain.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 1, 2017)

Flash said:


> I mean that if I am convicted felon, in this country illegally, and I have a stolen gun and I kill somebody I should have to answer for that. Is that too hard for you to understand? It wouldn't be if you would pull your head out of your Moon Bat ass.



He will answerfor having a stolen gun and being in this country illegally. THat's 16 months in prison (time served) and deported (almost immediately).  The thing is, they didn't prove he murdered anyone or that this was anything other than a tragic accident.  



Flash said:


> Why are you trying to justify the murder of an innocent woman by a filthy ass convicted felon? What the hell is the matter with you? Are you sick or what? Is protecting these shithead illegals so they will vote for Democrats so important to you that you completely throw out decency?



Didn't justify it at all.  Just pointing out that for all your histrionics, you couldn't convince a jury.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Dec 1, 2017)

the DOJ has issued an arrest warrant  for Jose Inez Garcia Zarate


The Department of Justice unsealed an arrest warrant Friday for Jose Inez Garcia Zarate, the illegal immigrant acquitted Thursday in Kate Steinle’s murder trial.

“Following the conclusion of this case, ICE will work to take custody of Mr. Garcia Zarate and ultimately remove him from the country,” U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement said.

Officials at the Department of Justice told Fox News that there is an existing federal detainer that requires Zarate to be remanded into the custody of the US Marshals to be transported to the Western District of Texas pursuant to the arrest warrant.

DOJ files arrest warrant for illegal immigrant acquitted in Kate Steinle case


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 1, 2017)

Flash said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > [Q
> ...


Why are you flying the traitor flag.


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 1, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Leftism is like whiskey dick for the brain.


Okay, I'm gonna need some help on this one.
.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 1, 2017)

Lysistrata said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Why do leftists pretend to be nationalistic when it benefits them? Knowing damn well they do not love their country?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 1, 2017)

SirRyan said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Based on what I heard it sounds like manslaughter
The jury, who heard all the facts of the case, ruled it an accident


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 1, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Leftism is like whiskey dick for the brain.
> ...


When your brain is on leftism, it can't fully figure things out, it's only able to go halfway... Hence leftism is like whiskey dick for the brain.


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 1, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


So what is whiskey dick?
.


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 1, 2017)

Peach said:


> This is insane, just because the killer was not a citizen does not alter the traged




Of course everyone knows it was a tragedy. Its been quite a while now since her shooting though. It's not like it just happened yesterday. I live here in California by the way and ive been right there where she was shot. Theres lots of homeless who roam the streets there at all hours of the day and night, its not really the safest place for tourists to go. If you go there you need to be aware of your surroundings and not be a pushover, SF as a city is failing its citizens, they just push the problems down the road, throwing money at it hoping it will all go away. Its not necessarily hate, to step back at this point and assess the situation.


----------



## Flash (Dec 1, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> [
> 
> He will answerfor having a stolen gun and being in this country illegally. THat's 16 months in prison (time served) and deported (almost immediately).  The thing is, they didn't prove he murdered anyone or that this was anything other than a tragic accident.
> 
> ...



All you are really doing is pointing out what low life moron you are for trying to justify letting a killer illegal off the hook.

I cannot imagine that in Polk County Florida I could kill somebody with a stolen weapon and not be held accountable for it.  Especially if I was a convicted felon.  No jury is going to say that it was just an accident and let me go free.  Except for these Democrat controlled shitholes that protect minorities and illegals there is no place in the country where he would have got off the murder charge free.

The jury did the wrong thing by not convicting him of killing the woman. .  If it wasn't premeditated murder then it was criminal negligent.   If he was fucking with a gun and it went off and killed somebody then that was negligent discharge and he should have been held accountable for being a moron.

He was let off the hook because the Moon Bats had their heads up their asses.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 1, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


When you've drank too much whiskey and you can't get it up all the way for the fun time.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 1, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't it precious to see all these stupid Moon Bats on here trying to defend a convicted felon, who was in this country illegally that shot and killed a young lady with a stolen Federal Agent's firearm?
> ...


Trump would not let them


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 1, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


We have one country. One people. Why fly the traitor flag when we have the Stars and Stripes. Signifying all of us Americans.


----------



## Flash (Dec 1, 2017)

Lysistrata said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...




To trigger the Moon Bats.


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 1, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > So what is whiskey dick?
> ...


Ah.

Well, ya learn something new every day here.
.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 1, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Glad I could help. Lol


----------



## Flash (Dec 1, 2017)

Lysistrata said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...




If we have one country then you should tell that to these filthy ass Democrats that run these sanctuary cities that think they don't have to abide by the immigration laws passed by the US Congress.   They are the traitors.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 1, 2017)

Lysistrata said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Why act like you care about America and Americans?


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 1, 2017)

Put our flag up. The Stars and Stripes. Down with the flag of traitors!


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 1, 2017)

Lysistrata said:


> Put our flag up. The Stars and Stripes. Down with the flag of traitors!


You don't care for the Stars and stripes... You'd prefer we fly the UN flag.


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 1, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Put our flag up. The Stars and Stripes. Down with the flag of traitors!
> ...


I care for the Stars and Stripes. Always did.  I don't like the traitor flag. We are not prostitutes. We are Americans.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 1, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> So what is whiskey dick?


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 1, 2017)

Whitelash a comin' s0ns!! A beautiful thing.


----------



## Fang (Dec 1, 2017)

Rambunctious said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed. Which is why is would be difficult for the prosecution for prove murder. They have no idea what he was thinking. But they do know the bullet wasn't a direct hit
> ...



My brain is fine. But apparently you're seriously lacking in reading and comprehension skills. Additionally, you don't understand the law. You're just shooting garbage out of your mouth in a hyped up emotional state.

You just told me the bullet ricocheted. So it wasn't a direct shot. How was the prosecution going to convince a jury he shot her on purpose, hence murdered her? Any competent lawyer could convince a jury he didn't mean to shoot her since the bullet bounced - especially in a sanctuary city.

The prosecution should have went after manslaughter. Even though the jury could have considered it, the case was build on murder. But this man was responsible for her death.There's no doubt about. But the prosecution  was never going to prove murder. Manslaughter, if built upon that, was much more attainable.


----------



## Flash (Dec 1, 2017)

Here is a case where a guy is facing 15 years in jail for dangerous and reckless behavior with a firearm.  Why wasn't the Illegal convicted felon held accountable for his dangerous and reckless behavior when he picked up the gun?  Did the gun shoot Kate all on its own?  


Hunter who mistook woman for deer charged with manslaughter

*Hunter who mistook woman for deer charged with manslaughter, faces up to 15 years in prison*


A hunter in western New York who mistook a 43-year-old woman for a deer was charged with manslaughter on Thursday.

Rosemary Billquist was walking her dogs the day before Thanksgiving in the town of Sherman when she was shot once by Thomas Jadlowski.

Jadlowski called 911 and stayed with Billquist until help arrived, but she was later pronounced dead at a nearby hospital in Pennsylvania.

"Today, Mr. Jadlowski is being held accountable for his dangerous and reckless conduct when he shot his neighbor in the dark," Department of Environmental Conservation (DEC) Commissioner Basil Seggos said.


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 1, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


Because I do. You don't apparently. I am a proud American. I don't know what it is that you are standing for, but it isn't American.


----------



## Flash (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Dec 1, 2017)

Lysistrata said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Lol....whatever.


----------



## Rambunctious (Dec 1, 2017)

Fang said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Fang said:
> ...


There was plenty of evidence to bring a conviction of manslaughter...the jury could have done that regardless of what you are hearing on the news. This was jury nullification and a way for 12 San Francisco liberals to say to America Fuck off we are a sanctuary city.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 1, 2017)

Flash said:


> Here is a case where a guy is facing 15 years in jail for dangerous and reckless behavior with a firearm.  Why wasn't the Illegal convicted felon held accountable for his dangerous and reckless behavior when he picked up the gun?  Did the gun shoot Kate all on its own?
> 
> 
> Hunter who mistook woman for deer charged with manslaughter
> ...


Notice how he is not facing murder charges and our President is not calling for his head


----------



## Flash (Dec 1, 2017)

Lysistrata said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...




You can't be too proud of an American if you support sanctuary cities that refuse to abide by the laws passed by Congress.

What if everybody did that?

I would choose not to abide by any of the firearms laws.  I would chose not to abide by the IRS regulations.  Certainly not any of the stupid Federal environment wackos laws.  

These Democrats that have sanctuaries for felons against the laws of the US are the real traitors in our country.  As a real proud American you will join me to denounce them and to defund them, won't you?  Souldn't we round up the traitors that refuse to accept US law and put them in jail for treason?  How about sending an Army to kill them like was done before?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 1, 2017)

westwall said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Wow, you sure  can't put your biases aside and comprehend the written word.  I suggest you have your 11-year old daughter read my second paragraph to you and explain it if you still have trouble.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 1, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


Honest....I didn't know it was loaded!


----------



## Old Yeller (Dec 1, 2017)

Maybe they can get t him a10 years for felony re-entry in the nastiest Fed lockup.  Maybe he will get beat to death?   If not, deport him after.  Swing a deal with Mexico to hold him in their worst option.

The art of the squeal.  Pay someone to make it very rough on him.   They love to take bribes.


----------



## Markle (Dec 1, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> The only reason why anyone cared about this white woman (as opposed to the thousands of white women who are killed every day in gun violence) is because an undocumented immigrant was holding the gun.
> 
> It's not like we are going to change the gun laws or anything, because that would be silly.



Because the case has nothing, whatsoever to do with gun laws.  It was a stolen gun.

Because San Francisco claims to be a Sanctuary City, they did not turn him over to the Feds. even though the Feds had requested taking him into their custody.  She would never have been killed had San Francisco followed the law.

The suspect, Garcia Zarate was on probation in Texas when he was arrested with an illegal firearm and suspicion of murder.  He was on probation in Texas at the time and yet San Francisco released him.

The issue is the city of San Francisco releasing a man on probation, with SEVEN FELONIES and FIVE DEPORTATIONS.

This just proves that gun control is far more important to Californians than control of illegal aliens.  I don't think he's out off the woods yet.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 1, 2017)

Markle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > The only reason why anyone cared about this white woman (as opposed to the thousands of white women who are killed every day in gun violence) is because an undocumented immigrant was holding the gun.
> ...


Which has nothing to do with a charge of murder

The prosecution overplayed a weak hand


----------



## Markle (Dec 1, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> The problem is that the crime of murder requires intent, and the prosecution couldn't prove intent.



As you know, there were three charges for which he was found not guilty.  The last one was negligent manslaughter which, like with Hillary Clinton, requires no intent whatsoever.

Of that, he was certainly guilty.


----------



## deltex1 (Dec 1, 2017)

theDoctorisIn said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > Why would this not apply?  It's a felony, which combined with all his other felonies should have jailed him for decades...?
> ...


From what I hear, he was not charged with involuntary manslaughter...so it was never considered.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Dec 1, 2017)

deltex1 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > deltex1 said:
> ...



The prosecution was trying for murder one, but the jury was instructed to consider the charge of involuntary manslaughter as well. That's not what the prosecution argued for, though.

If they had made their case for involuntary manslaughter, they would almost certainly have gotten it.


----------



## Markle (Dec 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Which has nothing to do with a charge of murder
> 
> The prosecution overplayed a weak hand



He had four charges against him.  The next to last was the negligent homicide and the one after that was the possession of a firearm by a convicted felon.

How or why the prosecution did not get across to the jury that he had been convicted of seven felonies and been deported five times, I have no clue.

The prosecution didn't overplay a weak hand.  The city of San Francisco proved to the country what a horrid, dangerous, and immoral is their system of Sanctuary Cities which endangers Americans.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 1, 2017)

deltex1 said:


> The thinking of the sanfranfrekos is obvious.  The gun killed the woman..it's the guns fault.



Sadly you nailed it. Fucking morons


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 1, 2017)

Markle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Which has nothing to do with a charge of murder
> ...


His immigration status was irrelevant to whether he committed murder or not 
To prove murder they needed to prove intent
They didn't


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 1, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


What is that like?


----------



## Markle (Dec 1, 2017)

deltex1 said:


> From what I hear, he was not charged with involuntary manslaughter...so it was never considered.



The Justice Department is considering bringing federal charges against Jose Ines Garcia Zarate after his not guilty verdict in the Kate Steinle murder trial, department officials told Fox News on Friday.

*DOJ weighing federal charges in Kate Steinle murder case, after not guilty verdict*
By Jake Gibson | Fox News

*A California jury acquitted Zarate of the more serious charges in the case, including murder, involuntary manslaughter and assault with a deadly weapon -- only convicting him of being a felon in possession of a firearm.
*
DOJ weighing federal charges in Kate Steinle murder case, after not guilty verdict
*
*


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 1, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


----------



## Markle (Dec 1, 2017)

Lysistrata said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



It isn't.  That's simple.  It is merely supporting our Southern Heritage.


----------



## Markle (Dec 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Dec 1, 2017)

Markle said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > From what I hear, he was not charged with involuntary manslaughter...so it was never considered.
> ...



Maybe they'll get him on some immigration violations.

But they can't try him for murder again.


----------



## Winston (Dec 1, 2017)

Flash said:


> Want to hear something despicable?
> 
> If I were to go to Kalifornia and take one of my legal AR-15s with magazines and ammo and never commit a crime other than possession I would be subject to a longer prison term than this shithead illegal felon with a stolen gun that killed a woman.




You are stupid as hell.  Illegal possession of an assault rifle in California can be a felony or a misdemeanor offense.  At the felony level the maximum sentence is EXACTLY THE SAME as the maximum sentence Zarate faces.  He did not steal the weapon.  It was stolen by someone else.  He did not intentionally fire the weapon, it misfired, which both court testimony, lawsuits, and even a recall, clearly indicate that pistol had a history of misfiring.  The dumbass BLM officer bears more of the responsibility of Steinle's death than Zarate.  Where is your outrage against him?


----------



## Winston (Dec 1, 2017)

Flash said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



If you picked up a piece of shit stolen Sig Sauer pistol with a known tendency to misfire out of a trash can and it accidentally went off, ricochets off the pavement, and ends up killing someone, do you think you should be convicted of murder?  Or does that only apply to black or brown people.

Asshat


----------



## KissMy (Dec 1, 2017)

Flash said:


> Here is a case where a guy is facing 15 years in jail for dangerous and reckless behavior with a firearm.  Why wasn't the Illegal convicted felon held accountable for his dangerous and reckless behavior when he picked up the gun?  Did the gun shoot Kate all on its own?
> 
> 
> Hunter who mistook woman for deer charged with manslaughter
> ...



Jadlowski was knowingly illegally poaching deer & purposely aimed his gun at & purposely shot the lady.

Zarate picked up a towel & a gun fell out, accidently fired & bounced a bullet of the ground that hit the woman. He has already served 5 years for this.


----------



## Markle (Dec 1, 2017)

Fang said:


> You just told me the bullet ricocheted. So it wasn't a direct shot. How was the prosecution going to convince a jury he shot her on purpose, hence murdered her? Any competent lawyer could convince a jury he didn't mean to shoot her since the bullet bounced - especially in a sanctuary city.



As with Hillary Clinton, there was no need to prove intent except to convict him of first-degree murder.  

Involuntary manslaughter was another of the four charges.  He was found not guilty of three murder charges and guilty of possession of a firearm by a convicted felon.

How much of this is above your head?


----------



## Winston (Dec 1, 2017)

Flash said:


> Here is a case where a guy is facing 15 years in jail for dangerous and reckless behavior with a firearm.  Why wasn't the Illegal convicted felon held accountable for his dangerous and reckless behavior when he picked up the gun?  Did the gun shoot Kate all on its own?
> 
> 
> Hunter who mistook woman for deer charged with manslaughter
> ...




Key phrase--IN THE DARK.  Hunting deer IN THE DARK is illegal and is considered criminal reckless behavior.  Picking a gun up out of a trash can, not so much.


----------



## Markle (Dec 1, 2017)

KissMy said:


> Zarate picked up a towel & a gun fell out, accidently fired & bounced a bullet of the ground that hit the woman. He has already served 5 years for this.



You really should educate yourself about issues before opening your mouth.  In Zarate's initial confession with police, he said he had been shooting at Sea Lions.  The bullet bounced off one of the concrete pilings.  

He, of course, recanted but the bullet did not ricochet off the ground, and if you believe it was accidentally fired, I have some land to show you after it's been dry for a mon

How has he already served five years for the murder of Kate Steinle?

He should have life without the chance of parole.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You twat he went up to her and shot her..she was just walking with her dad. 

That was malice ....


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Dec 1, 2017)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



You know that's not what happened, right?

Forensic evidence has proven conclusively that the bullet that hit her was a _ricochet_. It ricocheted off a guard rail and travelled 50 feet to hit her in the lower back.

That doesn't jive with your claim that he "went up to her and shot her".


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 1, 2017)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > deltex1 said:
> ...




I pray to God he comes to south Carolina...


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 1, 2017)

theDoctorisIn said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




What was he aiming at sea gulls.?


He is a dead man walking we will take his ass out one way or another..


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Dec 1, 2017)

bear513 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



 

Calm your tits, internet Rambo. You're not impressing anyone.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 1, 2017)

theDoctorisIn said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



You don't know me pal..i have nothing to lose asshole...try me..


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Dec 1, 2017)

bear513 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...





There's nothing on the planet quite as pathetic as internet tough guys.

I understand that you're very emotional right now. But seriously.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 1, 2017)

theDoctorisIn said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Try me ...

Go ahead


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Dec 1, 2017)

bear513 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...





It's time to quit while you're behind. You're making me cringe.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 1, 2017)

I have no problem with jail, I can't even count on one hand how many times  I have been in there


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 1, 2017)

theDoctorisIn said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...




You never have been in jail have you?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Dec 1, 2017)

bear513 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 1, 2017)

Answer my question..have you ever been to jail?

I have plenty of times..

Once again if that guy crosses my path ..i will fucking kill him and gladly go to prison  .


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 1, 2017)

theDoctorisIn said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...




You just answered my question..you never been to jail..

It's not like that idiot.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Dec 1, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Answer my question..have you ever been to jail?
> 
> I have plenty of times..
> 
> ...





Oh, you're so tough and manly!

I'm scaaarred.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 1, 2017)

theDoctorisIn said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Answer my question..have you ever been to jail?
> ...



Did you kill a girl?


You are retarded

You know what real jail.is like?

We just sit around reading the bible..thats what reall jail is like


----------



## Flash (Dec 1, 2017)

Winston said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stop being an idiot .  It just makes you look like a fool when you post stupid shit like that.

Not premeditated murder but some charge of being a dumbass that directly caused the death of another person.  They have all kinds of degrees of being a dumbass that causes the death of another person.   Not all murders are premeditated.

To claim that this poor Hispanic was an innocent victim of a gun simply going off is beyond belief. Just another variation of you fucking Moon Bat's excuse for all the scumbags:  "Ma Baby Didndu nutin".


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 1, 2017)

He is a dead man walking...


----------



## Flash (Dec 1, 2017)

theDoctorisIn said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




So the sonofabitch should have been charged with some degree of manslaughter.

The woman was really murdered by the scumbags in that city that allowed sanctuary to a convicted felon who was in this country illegally. ICE had asked for him to be deported by the shithheads wouldn't do it.   Liberals and their despicable zeal to protect Illegals to get Democrat voters is what killed Kate.  The scum of this country.

You should be ashamed of yourself to defend that filth.Do you Moon Bats even have any shame?  I doubt it.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Dec 1, 2017)

Flash said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Please. The pearl-clutching fauxrage isn't fooling anyone. Your emotions aren't relevant.

I think if the prosecutors had argued a different narrative, they could have easily convicted him of involuntary manslaughter. But they went for murder one, and they couldn't convince the jury.


----------



## westwall (Dec 1, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...








YOU placed firearms in the hands of completely untrained people.  Error number one.  

YOU failed to initiate firearms training by first hammering in the rules of safe gun handling.  Error number two.  

YOU allowed completely untrained people to pick up firearms without the slightest bit of supervision.  Error number three.  

Professionals BEGIN with safety training first.  Professionals then go over the safety training AGAIN.  Then, and only then are the students allowed to handle the firearms, and that under supervision.

So yeah, you claim to be a professional yet break every rule in the book.  Which makes you _*not*_ a professional.


----------



## KissMy (Dec 1, 2017)

Markle said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Zarate picked up a towel & a gun fell out, accidently fired & bounced a bullet of the ground that hit the woman. He has already served 5 years for this.
> ...



He has been jailed for 2.5 years at double time credit equals 5 years time served for this crime.

Since Repubtards believe police should hand people their guns cleaned, oiled & loaded after they served their time, he should be armed & let loose.


----------



## Flash (Dec 1, 2017)

theDoctorisIn said:


> [
> 
> 
> Please. The pearl-clutching fauxrage isn't fooling anyone. Your emotions aren't relevant.
> ...



San Francisco is a city of Libtard scumbags.  The assumption that the prosecution put on vigorous case is not necessarily valid.

Liberals killed Kate.

Liberals cannot win elections based upon their agenda.  They have lost 1,000 national seats, Congress and the Presidency.  Nobody buys their Marxist garbage except stupid Moon Bats.

Their only hope to get voters is by allowing illegals to flood in to vote their welfare check.  It is not a coincidence that the two states with the highest number of illegals had the highest percentage of votes for that shithead Crooked Hillary.

The filthy Moon Bats allow Mexico and other countries to export their poverty to the US in the hopes of getting in more welfare queens that will vote their welfare checks and elect the scumbag Democrats.  We saw it big time in California that use to be a good Conservative state.  The state that elected Ronald Reagan as Governor.

Kate was never going to get justice in a despicable bat shit crazy Libtard sanctuary city like San Francisco.  The city that protected an illegal felon with a history of violence.

The government had the chance to do the right thing and they didn't.  The jurors had the chance to do the right thing but they didn't.

Here you stupid Moon Bats are trying to justify a great injustice and you should be ashamed.


----------



## Markle (Dec 1, 2017)

Flash said:


> So the sonofabitch should have been charged with some degree of manslaughter.



As you hopefully know by now, he was.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 2, 2017)

Flash said:


> Here is a case where a guy is facing 15 years in jail for dangerous and reckless behavior with a firearm. Why wasn't the Illegal convicted felon held accountable for his dangerous and reckless behavior when he picked up the gun? Did the gun shoot Kate all on its own?



1) Manslaughter statue is different in NY
2) Let's wait to see how this case is litigated before we make comparisons. He might get off, after all.  
3) He broke a lot of rules that are specifically meant to keep this kind of thing from happening. He was hunting after dark, he was hunting too close to a residential area, etc.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 2, 2017)

Markle said:


> Because the case has nothing, whatsoever to do with gun laws. It was a stolen gun.



So what?  The very fact this guy with BLM felt he needed to have a gun because too many nuts he deals with have them, too, is how the gun got stolen. 



Markle said:


> Because San Francisco claims to be a Sanctuary City, they did not turn him over to the Feds. even though the Feds had requested taking him into their custody. She would never have been killed had San Francisco followed the law.



Except that SF has its own laws on how long to hold someone.  They only hold people with current violent felonies.  If ICE wanted him that bad, they should have picked him up that day.  



Markle said:


> The suspect, Garcia Zarate was on probation in Texas when he was arrested with an illegal firearm and suspicion of murder. He was on probation in Texas at the time and yet San Francisco released him.



I think you are confusing facts.  All of his previous arrests were drug related.  None of them were violent felonies or involved weapons. 
The Texas Charges were from 1991.  

You see, the problem is when you have 2 milllion people in jail and another 7 million on probation and parole is that you have to make decisions about who you want to lock up, and this guy wasn't a priority. 



Markle said:


> The issue is the city of San Francisco releasing a man on probation, with SEVEN FELONIES and FIVE DEPORTATIONS.



None of which were violent offenses.  



Markle said:


> As you know, there were three charges for which he was found not guilty. The last one was negligent manslaughter which, like with Hillary Clinton, requires no intent whatsoever.
> 
> Of that, he was certainly guilty.



Too bad the jury didn't agree with you.  Now, that said, I think the way Trump politicized this issue, implying that the whole community was guilty by being a sanctuary city, probably played a role in them acquiting on the lowest charge.  

Which is why politicians shouldn't politicize open court cases.  They made it an opportunity to voted against Trump.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 2, 2017)

bear513 said:


> What was he aiming at sea gulls.?
> 
> 
> He is a dead man walking we will take his ass out one way or another..



Okay, you tell yourself that... but he'll probably just get deported back to Mexico, and this time hopefully he'll have the good sense not to come back. 



bear513 said:


> Answer my question..have you ever been to jail?
> 
> *I have plenty of times..*
> 
> Once again if that guy crosses my path ..i will fucking kill him and gladly go to prison .



Ah, that explains much.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 2, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Did you kill a girl?
> 
> 
> You are retarded
> ...



And do you say, "Hey, I've done all of these!"


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 2, 2017)

Flash said:


> The filthy Moon Bats allow Mexico and other countries to export their poverty to the US in the hopes of getting in more welfare queens that will vote their welfare checks and elect the scumbag Democrats. We saw it big time in California that use to be a good Conservative state. The state that elected Ronald Reagan as Governor.



I think you are a little confused here, buddy.  The reason we have so many illegals is because Rich white people want them to clean their toilets, watch their kids and otherwise do the shit they don't really want to do or pay someone else a decent wage to do. 



Flash said:


> The government had the chance to do the right thing and they didn't. The jurors had the chance to do the right thing but they didn't.
> 
> Here you stupid Moon Bats are trying to justify a great injustice and you should be ashamed.



Your side is the one that politicized this case, and now you complain you got an outcome you didn't want. 

Here's the thing. The prosecutor probably could have gotten a plea bargain. He insisted on going with a jury with a legally weak case. It's like he's never seen an episode of _Law and Order_.


----------



## gipper (Dec 2, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > The filthy Moon Bats allow Mexico and other countries to export their poverty to the US in the hopes of getting in more welfare queens that will vote their welfare checks and elect the scumbag Democrats. We saw it big time in California that use to be a good Conservative state. The state that elected Ronald Reagan as Governor.
> ...


Only in America is an 'open and shut case', a legally weak case.

Thanks to the perverted effects of Liberalism.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 2, 2017)

Winston said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Only illegal immigrants are capable of accidental shootings


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 2, 2017)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


Alternative facts


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 2, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




My ass alternative facts


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 2, 2017)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



OK...I'll be less tactful

An outright lie


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 2, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Bullshit , he did it with malice..




I will post this once again


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 2, 2017)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Retelling a lie does not make it true


----------



## basquebromance (Dec 2, 2017)

I would like all Liberals & so called Democrats in our beautiful country to just let everyone in their homes, since you don’t want walls laws or really anything , oh and please pay our bills & cook for us

Cool

 Thank you


----------



## Flash (Dec 2, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> [QU
> 
> Only illegal immigrants are capable of accidental shootings



Only Illegal Aliens are, well, Illegal.

Only an Illegal Alien who was a convicted felon protected by the filthy Liberals in San Francisco killed an innocent woman named Kate with a stolen gun.

Only filthy deranged Moon Bats like you try to use the "ma baby didndu nutin defense" justify an illegal alien killing somebody. 

You are despicable, aren't you?


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 2, 2017)

Flash said:


> Only Illegal Aliens are, well, Illegal.
> 
> Only an Illegal Alien who was a convicted felon protected by the filthy Liberals in San Francisco killed an innocent woman named Kate with a stolen gun.
> 
> ...



Too bad the jury didn't see it your way... but then again, they actually heard the evidence.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 2, 2017)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> This thread is rightwing ignorance, bigotry, hate, and contempt for the rule of law on full display.




The rule of law, Comrade?

This case is all about shitting on the rule of law. A city REFUSES to enforce the law, REFUSES to allow the federal government to enforce the law, openly protecting a 7 time felon from deportation? YOU would talk about the rule of law, you fucking hypocrite?

San Francisco is complicit in the Kate Steinle murder and a wrongful death suit has already been filed against the criminal enterprise of San Francisco.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 2, 2017)

otto105 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...




I cite my claims, you spew filth.

Such is the way of you Stalinists.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 2, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Everything you post is an outright lie.

Why should this be any different?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 2, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Then why do you retell lies so often, shitflinger?

The 7 time felon, 5 time deported illegal alien who was under the protection of the accomplice to the crime, the city of San Francisco, fired a firearm on a crowded pier that resulted in a death. This was done in a fully negligent manner making the crime second degree murder under California law.

Fact.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 2, 2017)

Flash said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > [QU
> ...


Yup

10 million of them to choose from


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 2, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> This case is all about shitting on the rule of law. A city REFUSES to enforce the law, REFUSES to allow the federal government to enforce the law, openly protecting a 7 time felon from deportation? YOU would talk about the rule of law, you fucking hypocrite?



Here's the problem with that claim. I recently had a client who works for ICE.  What he told me was that ICE relies on local authorities to hold people because they don't have the room for them.  

So the problem here was that SF County had a choice.  Hold this guy in case ICE gets around to picking him up after 6 years after they let him go in 2009, and let a dangerous criminal go, or lock up the dangerous criminal and if ICE wants this guy that bad, they can go look for him. 



Uncensored2008 said:


> San Francisco is complicit in the Kate Steinle murder and a wrongful death suit has already been filed against the criminal enterprise of San Francisco.



_In September 2015, the Steinle family announced their intention to file a lawsuit against the City of San Francisco, Immigration and Customs Enforcement and Bureau of Land Management, alleging complicity and negligence in the death of their daughter.[57] On January 7, 2017, *Magistrate Judge Joseph C. Spero dismissed the family's claims against San Francisco and former Sheriff Ross Mirkarimi. The magistrate also dismissed their claim against ICE*, but he ruled that the lawsuit accusing the BLM of negligence can proceed.[58][59]_

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shooting_of_Kathryn_Steinle


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 2, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> The 7 time felon, 5 time deported illegal alien who was under the protection of the accomplice to the crime, the city of San Francisco, fired a firearm on a crowded pier that resulted in a death. This was done in a fully negligent manner making the crime second degree murder under California law.



Except the jury didn't see it that way.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 2, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


SF had him and asked for an arrest warrant
Never received one

Mean time, the shooting was accidental


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 2, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Winston said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



Playing with a gun in a crowd is negligence, not accidental, shitflinger.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 2, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > She deserved to die for being white, right sploogy?
> ...




Ohh look, a Communist is again lying. Must be a day ending in "y."

No scumbag, it isn't like the other 27,000 gun deaths (33,000 is yet another lie by you). First off, it isn't suicide the way 25,000 of the gun death are. Secondly, it isn't a gang related murder in Chicago as another 1,800 are. Thirdly, this is a 7 time felon who you Communists claim can never get a gun due to the idiotic assault on civil rights you engage in.

This was the murder of a woman by a criminal who should not have been in the country, and only  was because you Communist flagrantly violated the law as his accomplice. This was a felon who is prohibited from having a firearm who oddly didn't give a shit about the laws you Communists fail to enforce in the first place.

You Communists are the real perpetrators of Kate Steinle's murder.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 2, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> You Communists are the real perpetrators of Kate Steinle's murder



Naw, dude, that would be the Gun Industry flooding our streets with guns.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 2, 2017)

BlackSand said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The government overreacted to hysteria from Trump and Fox News
> ...



Diana Garcia takes her orders from Mexico City, as does all the government of California.


----------



## Flash (Dec 2, 2017)

Why would the stupid Moon Bats like the idea of Mexico exporting their poverty to the US?  Only an idiot would support something that stupid.

Because that gives them more welfare queens to vote Democrat.

It is as simple as that.

Without the welfare queens and illegals the Democrats would be hard put to get 20% of the vote and they know it.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Dec 2, 2017)

*DOJ issues arrest warrant for undocumented immigrant acquitted in Kate Steinle killing*




> A federal warrant has been issued for the arrest of a Mexican immigrant acquitted Thursday evening of murder charges in the 2015 killing of Kate Steinle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DOJ issues arrest warrant for undocumented immigrant acquitted in Kate Steinle killing


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 2, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > You Communists are the real perpetrators of Kate Steinle's murder
> ...



Nah Comrade, that would be you Communist flooding our streets with illegal aliens.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 2, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Winston said:
> ...


Then why did Conservatives scream

MURDER.  MURDER.   MURDER!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 2, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Why do you lie incessantly, shitflinger?

Oh that's right, because you are a Stalinist.

Discharging a firearm in a public place in a negligent manner where such discharge causes the death of another person is 2nd degree murder.

You know this, but choose to lie.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 2, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Because it is murder, you fucking retard.

If the killer were not an illegal, you Communists would be on the other side of this.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 2, 2017)

Flash said:


> Why would the stupid Moon Bats like the idea of Mexico exporting their poverty to the US? Only an idiot would support something that stupid.



100 years ago, dumb ass inbred southerners like you said the same thing about Germans, Italians, Irish and Poles.  



Flash said:


> Without the welfare queens and illegals the Democrats would be hard put to get 20% of the vote and they know it.



Not really.  The biggest welfare queens out there are white people. 

THey just call their welfare "Social Security" and "Unemployment Insurance".


----------



## Flash (Dec 2, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Why would the stupid Moon Bats like the idea of Mexico exporting their poverty to the US? Only an idiot would support something that stupid.
> ...




You are confused Moon bat.  The south 100 years ago was made up of Germans, Irish and just about every else.

If you weren't so confused Moon Bat you would know that 100 years ago legal immigrants were not put on food stamps and given health insurance subsidies, housing subsidies and every other stupid welfare payments imaginable.  Nowadays you filthy Moon Bats put illegals on welfare the minute they swim across the Rio Grande in the hopes they will vote Democrat to keep you Libtard assholes in power.

You are really confused about welfare Moon Bat.  Only about 5% of Whites are on welfare while about 50% of Negroes and 70% of Illegals.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 2, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


No....an accidental discharge does not meet 2nd degree murder

He would have to intend to hit the crowd.  Something that was not proved


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 2, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



When a bullet hits the pavement 80 feet away, ricochets and hits someone ......it does not show intent


----------



## TheParser (Dec 2, 2017)

I am hoping that both conservatives and liberals agree on one thing: The United States does NOT have control over its borders, for Mr. Garcia Zarate had been deported five times, but here he was in San Francisco on that fateful day.

No matter what one thinks about President Trump, it is understandable that so many people voted for him because he promised to work harder to protect our borders.

*****

My local (liberal) newspaper tells me that before Ms. Steinle's death, the city of San Francisco had refused to turn Mr. Garcia Zarate over to federal officials for deportation.  San Francisco is a sanctuary city in a sanctuary state.

I know that most (not all) liberals support sanctuary cities.

I am hoping that at least a few  liberals will reconsider their support of sanctuary cities.


----------



## Postmodernism Sux (Dec 2, 2017)

Peach said:


> Turning her death into a political point is a sin; the jury ruled. Can you turn off thee hate long enough to even think of her?



Fuck you this was clear cut jury nulification it's time to bring federal charges against him the way we used to go after the Klan.


----------



## Postmodernism Sux (Dec 2, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Negligent homicide fucktard, felon in possession of a firearm.


----------



## Peach (Dec 2, 2017)

Postmodernism Sux said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Turning her death into a political point is a sin; the jury ruled. Can you turn off thee hate long enough to even think of her?
> ...



As I have written, yes.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 2, 2017)

Postmodernism Sux said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Turning her death into a political point is a sin; the jury ruled. Can you turn off thee hate long enough to even think of her?
> ...


The jury correctly rejected a charge of murder

It is a clear cut case of excessive charging for political purposes


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 2, 2017)

Postmodernism Sux said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Yet he was charged with Second Degree Murder


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 2, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Accidental my ass , he was an illegal unable to buy a gun legally ..

And what the fuck again was he shooting at sea gulls ?


----------



## Postmodernism Sux (Dec 2, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Postmodernism Sux said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



No it was jury nullification in far left San Francisco, and there was the jury option of involuntary manslaughter so spare us your bullshit.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 2, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




He shot it intentionally..


----------



## Postmodernism Sux (Dec 2, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Postmodernism Sux said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Spare us your lies the jury had the option to find him guilty of involuntary manslaughter.


----------



## Flash (Dec 2, 2017)

Postmodernism Sux said:


> [QU
> 
> Spare us your lies the jury had the option to find him guilty of involuntary manslaughter.



Involuntary manslaughter with a ten year sentence and then the gun charge added on top of that and you have the correct verdict for that case.  Then on top of that Federal charges of illegal reentry and the sonofabitch stays in jail for at least the next 20 years.  That is not real justice for Kate but it better than that jury of  San Francisco Moon Bats letting him skate.


----------



## Postmodernism Sux (Dec 2, 2017)

Flash said:


> Postmodernism Sux said:
> 
> 
> > [QU
> ...



It was jury nullification he needs to be charged federally.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 2, 2017)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


His immigration status had nothing to do with whether it was murder or an accident


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 2, 2017)

Postmodernism Sux said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Postmodernism Sux said:
> ...


He won't be 
They can bring immigration charges not murder


----------



## Flash (Dec 2, 2017)

This why the filthy Liberals are tolerant of letting Mexico and other countries export their poverty to the US.: 

Expand their voting base.
Convert the existing demographic permanently to people tolerant of statist totalitarianism ("socialism").
Exterminate traditional American culture.
Overwhelm, injure, kill, and impoverish their ideological opponents. 
Provide pretext for more government (benefits for allies, control of enemies).


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 2, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




It had everything to do with it ..go by the law that you refuse to enforce ..



It shall be unlawful for any person to sell or otherwise dispose of any firearm or ammunition to any person knowing or having reasonable cause to believe that such person— (1) is under indictment for, or has been convicted in any court of, a crime punishable by imprisonment for a term exceeding one year; (2) is a fugitive from justice; (3) is an unlawful user of or addicted to any controlled substance (as defined in section 102 of the Controlled Substances Act (21 U.S.C. 802)); (4) has been adjudicated as a mental defective or has been committed to any mental institution; (5) who, being an alien— (*A) is illegally or unlawfully in the United States; *or (B) except as provided in subsection (y)(2), has been admitted to the United States under a nonimmigrant visa (as that term is defined in section 101(a)(26) of the Immigration and Nationality Act (8 U.S.C. 1101 (a)(26))); (6) who [2] has been discharged from the Armed Forces under dishonorable conditions; (7) who, having been a citizen of the United States, has renounced his citizenship; (8) is subject to a court order that restrains such person from harassing, stalking, or threatening an intimate partner of such person or child of such intimate partner or person, or engaging in other conduct that would place an intimate partner in reasonable fear of bodily injury to the partner or child, except that this paragraph shall only apply to a court order that— (A) was issued after a hearing of which such person received actual notice, and at which such person had the opportunity to participate; and (B) (i) includes a finding that such person represents a credible threat to the physical safety of such intimate partner or child; or (ii) by its terms explicitly prohibits the use, attempted use, or threatened use of physical force against such intimate partner or child that would reasonably be expected to cause bodily injury; or (9) has been convicted in any court of a misdemeanor crime of domestic violence.


----------



## Flash (Dec 2, 2017)

ICE can't charge GARCIA-Zarate for an offense (8USC1326) that he had just completed serving time for. They can charge him with Convicted Felon in Possess of Firearm and Illegal Alien in Possession of Firearm, and possibly a charge related to the murder of Kate Steinle (I think they are charging a manslaughter violation) because he is an illegal alien and he used a firearm owned and issued by a federal agency.

Hope the sonofabitch spends the rest of his life in jail and gets butt raped by somebody from the Aryan Nation every day.


----------



## Postmodernism Sux (Dec 2, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Postmodernism Sux said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


They can bring federal gun charges.


----------



## tycho1572 (Dec 2, 2017)

This BS highlights the reasons why we need a wall. While it won’t stop illegal crossings 100%, it certainly will help.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 2, 2017)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Looks like your gripe is with the BLM agent who lost his gun


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 2, 2017)

tycho1572 said:


> This BS highlights the reasons why we need a wall. While it won’t stop illegal crossings 100%, it certainly will help.



Yes we need a wall to prevent people from accidentally discharging a firearm


----------



## tycho1572 (Dec 2, 2017)

It’ll take some time before the dumbass left realize they fucked up. It always does.


----------



## tycho1572 (Dec 2, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > This BS highlights the reasons why we need a wall. While it won’t stop illegal crossings 100%, it certainly will help.
> ...


You’ll always be one of our village idiots.


----------



## Winston (Dec 2, 2017)

Flash said:


> Winston said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Again, for the intellectually challenged.  Involuntary manslaughter has three elements and all must be proven beyond a reasonable doubt in order to return a guilty verdict.

Someone was killed as a result of the defendant's actions.
The act either was inherently dangerous to others or done with reckless disregard for human life.
The defendant knew or should have known his or her conduct was a threat to the lives of others.


----------



## Winston (Dec 2, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Sorry, but your "fact" was not supported by the forensic, video, and eyewitness testimony presented in court.  Therefore, it is not a "fact", you FAIL.


----------



## Winston (Dec 2, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Critical thinking is not your strong suit is it hoss.  The fact that this guy was a convicted felon or an "illegal alien" had nothing to do with the shooting.  Nor did San Francisco sanctuary city status.  He found the gun in the trash.  He did not buy it, steal it, or even seek ownership.  He had possession for a few moments, which was what he was convicted of.  One individual, and one company, bear the most responsibility here, and were  I a lawyer representing the family I would be targeting the deep pockets of first, Sauer and Sohn and their US distributor, SIG Arms, for manufacturing and distributing a defective handgun subject to misfiring.  And second, the BLM for putting in service such a defective weapon and the agent that failed to adequately secure it.  I guarantee I would have a better chance of winning a lucrative judgement than the dumbass prosecutor that attempted to to prosecute this case criminally.  First, I don't have to meet the beyond a reasonable doubt standard.  Second, there is a legal precedence here and Sauer and Son have even recalled pistols for the very same reason, misfiring.  Third, there have been a couple of deaths due to this model gun misfiring, including a law enforcement officer.

But hey, you stupid shits keep wailing about sanctuary cities and illegal immigrants.  It reveals you lack of intelligence and critical thinking skills.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 2, 2017)

Flash said:


> If you weren't so confused Moon Bat you would know that 100 years ago legal immigrants were not put on food stamps and given health insurance subsidies, housing subsidies and every other stupid welfare payments imaginable. Nowadays you filthy Moon Bats put illegals on welfare the minute they swim across the Rio Grande in the hopes they will vote Democrat to keep you Libtard assholes in power.
> 
> You are really confused about welfare Moon Bat. Only about 5% of Whites are on welfare while about 50% of Negroes and 70% of Illegals.



Someone needs to tell Stormfront they are missing one of their idiots.


----------



## Winston (Dec 2, 2017)

Postmodernism Sux said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Postmodernism Sux said:
> ...



No it was not.  The prosecutor over-reached and failed miserably.


----------



## Postmodernism Sux (Dec 2, 2017)

Winston said:


> Postmodernism Sux said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



You don't have a clue what you're talking about, the jury had the option to find him guilty of involuntary manslaughter.


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 2, 2017)

Winston said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Are you trying to tell us the BLM agent threw his weapon in the trash where the illegal found it?


----------



## Postmodernism Sux (Dec 2, 2017)

Winston said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Bullshit, he had a ICE hold on him that was ignored and he was released.


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 2, 2017)

Winston said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Si if he found it in the trash why would the family sue BLM? Careful idiot we are watching your theory!


----------



## Postmodernism Sux (Dec 2, 2017)

Winston said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Winston said:
> ...



Ya killing someone by discharging a weapon you are illegally in possession of certainly meets that standard.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 2, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > If you weren't so confused Moon Bat you would know that 100 years ago legal immigrants were not put on food stamps and given health insurance subsidies, housing subsidies and every other stupid welfare payments imaginable. Nowadays you filthy Moon Bats put illegals on welfare the minute they swim across the Rio Grande in the hopes they will vote Democrat to keep you Libtard assholes in power.
> ...




Do you think that matters?

That mother fucker hopes the law keeps him locked up..he  is a dead man walking..

Street justice..oops


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 2, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You want to make a bet that fucker will be dead by Christmas..relase him


----------



## Winston (Dec 2, 2017)

Postmodernism Sux said:


> Winston said:
> 
> 
> > Postmodernism Sux said:
> ...



Can you not fawking read? Post 1042.  And now for the third flippin time in this thread.

.* Involuntary manslaughter has three elements and all must be proven beyond a reasonable doubt in order to return a guilty verdict.*

*Someone was killed as a result of the defendant's actions.*
*The act either was inherently dangerous to others or done with reckless disregard for human life.*
*The defendant knew or should have known his or her conduct was a threat to the lives of others.*


----------



## Winston (Dec 2, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> Winston said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Pay attention.  It was a Sig Sauer pistol.  The same pistol that was recalled due to misfires.  The same pistol that was withdrawn from service by the Connecticut's Stamford Police Department due to injuries incurred by one of their officers due to a misfire.  The BLM was negligent in regards to ineffective, or non-existent, due diligence in regards to the safety of the firearms they issued their employees.  Furthermore, the BLM was negligent in regards to training their officers as to the proper securing of their service weapons.


----------



## Winston (Dec 2, 2017)

Postmodernism Sux said:


> Winston said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



Except the prosecution never proved beyond a reasonable doubt that he purposely discharged the weapon.  Why not do a little research on a subject before jumping to conclusions.  It keeps you from looking like an idiot.


----------



## MaryL (Dec 2, 2017)

This is more about how San Francisco is a sanctuary city.  Back  in 03' or so, I remember some   Californians telling me how disgusted they were with politics and illegal aliens taking over. When Californians question illegals, it makes me wonder.


----------



## Postmodernism Sux (Dec 2, 2017)

Winston said:


> Postmodernism Sux said:
> 
> 
> > Winston said:
> ...



Already addressed that dipshit,  killing someone by discharging a weapon you are illegally in possession of certainly meets that standard.


----------



## Postmodernism Sux (Dec 2, 2017)

Postmodernism Sux said:


> Winston said:
> 
> 
> > Postmodernism Sux said:
> ...



Irrelevant, intent is not part of the standard, he was acting in "reckless disregard of human life".


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 2, 2017)

Winston said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Winston said:
> ...


So how did it get in the trash? You said he got it out of the trash?


----------



## Winston (Dec 2, 2017)

Postmodernism Sux said:


> Postmodernism Sux said:
> 
> 
> > Winston said:
> ...



You have got to be dumber than a box of rocks.  How does picking up a gun out of the trash can, and hell, not even picking up a gun.  It was wrapped in a towel and misfired when it fell out of the rag when he picked up the rag..  The bullet hit just twelve feet from where he was standing and ricocheted off the pier.  That was PROVEN in court.  And the Sig Sauer pistol is question is KNOWN to misfire when dropped.  Who the hell intentionally fires a gun into a concrete pier just feet from where they are standing? You jerks have no grasp of reality whatsoever.


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 2, 2017)

Winston said:


> Postmodernism Sux said:
> 
> 
> > Postmodernism Sux said:
> ...


I keep asking you idiot. How did the fucking gun get in the trash can?


----------



## Postmodernism Sux (Dec 2, 2017)

Winston said:


> Postmodernism Sux said:
> 
> 
> > Postmodernism Sux said:
> ...



If he dropped a loaded hand gun in a public space then he was acting recklessly and in disregard of human life, if you actually believe that he found the gun then you are a fucking retard.


----------



## Winston (Dec 2, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> Winston said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Someone ditched it there after stealing it from a dumbass BLM agent that couldn't properly secure his lame ass misfiring weapon.  How do you think he got the weapon?  Did he steal it?  Did the prosecution even attempt to show he was in the same area that the weapon was stolen?  Did the prosecution even attempt to argue that he purchased the weapon from the person that stole it?


----------



## Winston (Dec 2, 2017)

Postmodernism Sux said:


> Winston said:
> 
> 
> > Postmodernism Sux said:
> ...



Intentionally?  Damn but you guys are stupid.  The BLM agent was the one acting recklessly and in disregard of human life.


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 2, 2017)

Winston said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Winston said:
> ...


He took it off the front seat of a car belonging to the BLM. He stole it.


----------



## Flash (Dec 2, 2017)

Winston said:


> [QUOTE
> 
> Can you not fawking read? Post 1042.  And now for the third flippin time in this thread.
> 
> ...




You are really a confused dumbass Moon Bat, aren't you?

1.  Check, a woman was killed

2.  Check, touching a loaded gun in public is dangerous as hell

3.  Check, any idiot knows that messing around with a gun in public is a threat to the lives of others. 

Once that Illegal asshole touch that gun he violated numbers 2 and 3 resulting in the violation of Number 1..

Stop trying to defend a fucking piece of shit convicted felon Illegal alien because they are the darling of the Left and because they vote for Democrats..  It just makes you look like a fool and an asshole.


----------



## Postmodernism Sux (Dec 2, 2017)

Winston said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Winston said:
> ...



Sure they did.  He dropped a loaded and chambered pistol that he was carrying around in public and was in illegal possession of, that is obviously within the standard of reckless disregard for human life.


----------



## Winston (Dec 2, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> Winston said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



The prosecution didn't even attempt to make that argument.  Why not leave that fantasy land you inhabit and join me in the real world.


----------



## Winston (Dec 2, 2017)

Flash said:


> Winston said:
> 
> 
> > [QUOTE
> ...



From my first post do you I told you that you were stupid as hell.  You continue to confirm that reality.  Touching a loaded gun is public is dangerous as hell. Messing around with a gun in public is a threat to the lives of others.  Great, then let's outlaw concealed carry, we don't want untrained individuals touching a loaded gun in public. Any idiot knows that messing around with a gun in public is a threat to the lives of others.  Obviously we need to keep those guns out of public places.  I am so glad we can agree on something.

But, I got to ask.  How did Zarate know the rag was loaded?


----------



## Postmodernism Sux (Dec 2, 2017)

Winston said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Winston said:
> ...



He was in illegal possession of said firearm you stupid fuck.


----------



## Winston (Dec 2, 2017)

Postmodernism Sux said:


> Winston said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



And he was convicted of that you stupider fuck.


----------



## Flash (Dec 2, 2017)

Winston said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Winston said:
> ...




You are really a confused Moon Bat, aren't you?

Having a carry permit in any state does not relieve anybody of the responsibility of safe firearms handling, does it?  If I shoot somebody in public by a negligent discharge then my carry permit offers me no protection.

Once that Mexican piece of shit touched that firearm he violated two of the three criteria resulting in a violation of the third.

He was guilty as hell of negligent manslaughter but a San Francisco jury of illegals, queers and other Moon Bats used jury nullification to set the bastard free from being punished for murder.  Despicable, isn't it?


----------



## Postmodernism Sux (Dec 2, 2017)

Winston said:


> Postmodernism Sux said:
> 
> 
> > Winston said:
> ...



The illegal possession of a firearm which he was brandishing in public is proof positive that he was acting in reckless disregard of human life you laughable faggot.


----------



## Flash (Dec 2, 2017)

Postmodernism Sux said:


> [Q
> 
> 
> The illegal possession of a firearm which he was brandishing in public is proof positive that he was acting in reckless disregard of human life you laughable faggot.



Since he was an Illegal these Moon Bats don't think he should be responsible for his action.  Like I have said several times in this thread: the typical pathetic Liberal excuse of "ma baby didu nutin".  We hear it all the time as an excuse for the Liberal's special interest groups.


----------



## Winston (Dec 2, 2017)

Flash said:


> Winston said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



Not a single legal scholar has attempted to make the jury nullification case.  Every single one I have seen pointed out that the prosecution over-reached in even attempting to make a second degree murder case.  Most point out that even making a involuntary manslaughter case would be a rough row to hoe.  The problem that you are not even willing to see is that the prosecution failed to even prove, beyond a reasonable doubt, that Zarate even willingly TOUCHED the damn firearm.  It was wrapped in a rag.  He picked up the rag.  The gun fell out, hit the ground, and discharged.  That was a reasonable explanation, especially considering the history of that particular firearm.  Hell, it is not even a case of a more reasonable explanation by the defense.  California law requires that in a situation where two reasonable explanations for the event compete, one implying innocence and the other implying guilt, a not guilty verdict must be returned.

And I notice you used  "queer" and  another one of you three stooges used"faggot" in the same post response.  Must be that latent homosexuality rearing it's ugly head.  Not only have you three stooges proven you are stupid racists, now we can add homophobic to your resumes.  You guys are getting all the Trump supporter boxes checked.


----------



## Postmodernism Sux (Dec 2, 2017)

Winston said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Winston said:
> ...



There is no evidence of that, no rag was found or seen on surveillance.


----------



## Flash (Dec 2, 2017)

Kalifornia is fucked up.

Today -

Matrícula Consular card --> California Driver's License or ID --> Eligible for jury duty.

The past -

Birth Certificate/Green Card --> California Driver's License or ID --> Eligible for jury duty.
or
Birth Certificate/Green Card --> Voter Registration --> Eligible for jury duty.

There is nothing stopping illegal aliens from serving as California jurors.

There were three "immigrants" on the jury.  Connect the dots Moon Bats.


----------



## Winston (Dec 2, 2017)

Flash said:


> Kalifornia is fucked up.
> 
> Today -
> 
> ...



The jury was selected from a pool of over one thousand and the prosecution accepted each and every one.  Your ignorance of the legal process has already been proven, you don't need to keep demonstrating it.


----------



## Winston (Dec 2, 2017)

Postmodernism Sux said:


> Winston said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



Doesn't have to be any evidence.  It is not the job of the defense to prove anything.  It was the job of the prosecution to prove, beyond a reasonable doubt, that Zarate aimed and fired the gun.  Kind of stupid considering forensic evidence conclusively proved that it was a ricochet.  Seems to me the problem with California is not the immigrants, it is the dumbass prosecutors.  They consistently over promise and under deliver.


----------



## Markle (Dec 2, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> I think you are confusing facts. All of his previous arrests were drug related. None of them were violent felonies or involved weapons.
> The Texas Charges were from 1991.



Felony drug charges are violent crimes.  I don't care if none of them involved weapons or not.

He should have either been in prison or Mexico.  That is entirely on the shoulders of the San Francisco public and public officials.


----------



## Markle (Dec 2, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Too bad the jury didn't see it your way... but then again, they actually heard the evidence.



No, they were only fed some of the evidence.


----------



## Markle (Dec 2, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> 100 years ago, dumb ass inbred southerners like you said the same thing about Germans, Italians, Irish and Poles.



That would be the North.  Where factories had signs outside, depending on the generation, such as INNA.  A yellow sign, in a diamond shape with "I" on top, then NN and the bottom A.  Irish Need Not Apply.


----------



## Markle (Dec 2, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> No....an accidental discharge does not meet 2nd degree murder



Not true.  As you well know.


----------



## Markle (Dec 2, 2017)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



According to his first confession, he was shooting at sea lions.


----------



## Markle (Dec 3, 2017)

Winston said:


> Postmodernism Sux said:
> 
> 
> > Winston said:
> ...



They didn't have to prove any intent.  You're confusing him with your defense for Hillary Clinton.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 3, 2017)

Flash said:


> This why the filthy Liberals are tolerant of letting Mexico and other countries export their poverty to the US.:
> 
> Expand their voting base.
> Convert the existing demographic permanently to people tolerant of statist totalitarianism ("socialism").
> ...



That and we want Mexicans to date your Southern Daughters....  that'll just make you all nuts.


----------



## Flash (Dec 3, 2017)

Markle said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




This is why the verdict makes no sense whatsoever.  He first claims that he was shooting at another target.  Then he changed his story to the gun magically pulled the trigger itself and he had nothing to do with it.

This was a case of jury nullification.  The jury had decided they were not going to hold an Illegal accountable for his actions.  They may have been aided by a weak prosecutor who had no real inclination to rock the boat in commieland.  You would expect that kind of bad behavior from a jury from San Francisco.  Especially one that had three "immigrants" on it in a Libtard city where you don't have to prove that you re a legal citizen before being on a jury.

I guess the asshole lucked out.  He did get tried by a "jury of his peers".  His peers being scumbag Moon Bats  

A great injustice was done to the family of Kate.  Once again Liberals prove that they are assholes.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 3, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Do you think that matters?
> 
> That mother fucker hopes the law keeps him locked up..he is a dead man walking..
> 
> Street justice..oops



Yeah, lots of wishful thinking.  Besides, all those people look the same to you bigots.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 3, 2017)

Flash said:


> This is why the verdict makes no sense whatsoever. He first claims that he was shooting at another target. Then he changed his story to the gun magically pulled the trigger itself and he had nothing to do with it.



Or.... the cops who were questioning him didn't speak Spanish Well, and there was some confusion.   The point another poster made was that the Sig Sauer was recalled for misfires.  



Flash said:


> This was a case of jury nullification. The jury had decided they were not going to hold an Illegal accountable for his actions. They may have been aided by a weak prosecutor who had no real inclination to rock the boat in commieland. You would expect that kind of bad behavior from a jury from San Francisco. Especially one that had three "immigrants" on it in a Libtard city where you don't have to prove that you re a legal citizen before being on a jury.



Actually, you have to be a citizen to sit on a jury, so if these three were "immigrants", they were people who were naturalized.   I do think that the fact that your Trumpenfuhrer demonized this man probably did have an effect.  Kind of hte brave soul who says "wait a minute" when someone is trying to organize a lynch mob.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 3, 2017)

Flash said:


> 2. Check, touching a loaded gun in public is dangerous as hell



Wait, wait, do we have a WINGNUT admitting guns are actually DANGEROUS?  

so you are going to come out for common sense gun control now, right? 



Flash said:


> 3. Check, any idiot knows that messing around with a gun in public is a threat to the lives of others.



Well, hold up, buddy, your side wants people to be able to do not only concealed carry without a permit, but OPEN Carry.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 3, 2017)

Flash said:


> Since he was an Illegal these Moon Bats don't think he should be responsible for his action. Like I have said several times in this thread: the typical pathetic Liberal excuse of "ma baby didu nutin". We hear it all the time as an excuse for the Liberal's special interest groups.



You guys had ample opportunity to prove he did 'something'.  But for all your demonizing, a jury didn't buy it.


----------



## Meathead (Dec 3, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Since he was an Illegal these Moon Bats don't think he should be responsible for his action. Like I have said several times in this thread: the typical pathetic Liberal excuse of "ma baby didu nutin". We hear it all the time as an excuse for the Liberal's special interest groups.
> ...


I told you Joey, the wetback was minding his own business eating Skittles when Steinle attacked and tried to rape him.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 3, 2017)

Markle said:


> Felony drug charges are violent crimes. I don't care if none of them involved weapons or not.



Um, no, they aren't.   Smoking a joint is a drug felony, but those guys are only dangerous to a bag of Doritos.  



Markle said:


> He should have either been in prison or Mexico. That is entirely on the shoulders of the San Francisco public and public officials.



I agree, he probably should have been shipped back to Mexico. The problem is, that's not San Francisco's job, that's ICE.  The problem here being is that ICE Expects all these jurisdictions to hold onto suspects for them indefinitely, and they really don't have the room. 



Markle said:


> No, they were only fed some of the evidence.



Right.  The RELEVANT evidence.  You see, it's black letter law, prior bad acts can't be brought into evidence. 



Markle said:


> That would be the North. Where factories had signs outside, depending on the generation, such as INNA. A yellow sign, in a diamond shape with "I" on top, then NN and the bottom A. Irish Need Not Apply.



Um, no, buddy, you see, when the KKK was reconstituted in the 1910's, after they whole "Birth of a Nation" thing, their main target was not just blacks, but immigrants.  Come on, you rednecks in the South want to embrace your "heritage", you need to embrace all of it.


----------



## Fang (Dec 3, 2017)

Markle said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > You just told me the bullet ricocheted. So it wasn't a direct shot. How was the prosecution going to convince a jury he shot her on purpose, hence murdered her? Any competent lawyer could convince a jury he didn't mean to shoot her since the bullet bounced - especially in a sanctuary city.
> ...



Apparently this way above your head since you lack reading skills. I love how cut out the part of my post where I clearly stated he should have been found guilty of manslaughter, then you go on to tell me this is above my head. smh


----------



## Postmodernism Sux (Dec 3, 2017)

Winston said:


> Postmodernism Sux said:
> 
> 
> > Winston said:
> ...



They did not have to prove he aimed it for it to be involuntary manslaughter, he discharged a firearm which he was in illegal possession of in public, if that doesn't demonstrate a reckless disregard of human life then nothing does.


----------



## Postmodernism Sux (Dec 3, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> I agree, he probably should have been shipped back to Mexico. The problem is, that's not San Francisco's job, that's ICE.  The problem here being is that ICE Expects all these jurisdictions to hold onto suspects for them indefinitely, and they really don't have the room.



They didn't even inform ice that he was being released.


----------



## Winston (Dec 3, 2017)

Postmodernism Sux said:


> Winston said:
> 
> 
> > Postmodernism Sux said:
> ...



They didn't even "prove" that he pulled the trigger.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 3, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Postmodernism Sux said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Which he was guilty of. Which if he were not an illegal alien you would demand he be executed for.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 3, 2017)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



He was probably shooting at hallucinations. He was so high on meth at the time that he didn't know reality from fantasy.

Malicious negligence is utterly irrefutable. Hence the second degree murder charge.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 3, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> [
> His immigration status had nothing to do with whether it was murder or an accident



His being an illegal had everything to do with why you Communists circled the wagons to protect him. It is the only reason that you spew lies now.

If this had been a white male, you would be spewing your usual racism and bigotry, demanding that the bill of rights be revoked while claiming every gun owner in America was just seconds away from doing the same thing and that this is proof that the whites you so bitterly hate are driven by bloodlust.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 3, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Lying again Comrade?

Negligent discharge Comrade, Negligent.

If you're on Fishermans Wharf zonked on meth with a gun, it's negligence.

Your fellow Maoists sent a message to nation and to Mexico; illegal aliens are above our laws.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 3, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The law holds that negligence is intent. Drunk drivers are convicted of second degree murder all the time, because the law holds that driving drunk is intent.

High on meth on a crowded pier firing a gun is about as negligent as it gets.

But he is an illegal, and you Stalinists have a country to destroy.

No doubt this is a signal to the other 5 million illegal aliens in California that driving drunk is okay, since American laws don't apply to them.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 3, 2017)

TheParser said:


> I am hoping that both conservatives and liberals agree on one thing: The United States does NOT have control over its borders, for Mr. Garcia Zarate had been deported five times, but here he was in San Francisco on that fateful day.
> 
> No matter what one thinks about President Trump, it is understandable that so many people voted for him because he promised to work harder to protect our borders.
> 
> ...




I'm hoping this is the spark that causes Americans to rise up and take this nation back from the traitorous fucks who have effectively staged a coup.

Ed Lee should be arrested on charges of treason by the US DOJ. Eric Garcetti should be arrested on charges of treason by the US DOJ. Jerry Brown should be arrested on charges of treason by the US DOJ. They are all guilty of waging war against the United States Constitution by the importation of hostile foreign nationals for the purpose of subverting the United States.

Trump was elected to stop this shit, but the traitors are emboldened.


----------



## Flash (Dec 3, 2017)

"Daddy please help me" were the last words of Kate.

Murdered by a convicted felon illegal alien with a stolen weapon protected in a sanctuary city run by filthy Liberals.

The court system in that filthy ass Liberal city could not even find the sonofabitch guilty of killing Kate.  Not even involuntary manslaughter.

Great example of why Liberals are assholes and there is no justice from them.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 3, 2017)

Winston said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Winston said:
> ...




That is actually the definition of Negligent Homicide, i.e. second degree murder, Comrade.

Ask any drunk driver sitting in a California prison after conviction for second degree murder.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 3, 2017)

Winston said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





We had jury nullification largely driven by the three (illegal) aliens of the jury.

The 7 time felon, 5 time deported illegal alien who was under the protection of the accomplice to the crime, the city of San Francisco, fired a firearm on a crowded pier that resulted in a death. This was done in a fully negligent manner making the crime second degree murder under California law.

You can lie all you want, the facts remain.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 3, 2017)

Winston said:


> Critical thinking is not your strong suit is it hoss.  The fact that this guy was a convicted felon or an "illegal alien" had nothing to do with the shooting.



Wow, even for a Communist, you are a dumb one.

Had the criminal enterprise of San Francisco not violated federal law as accomplice to the death of Kate Steinle, Jose Ines Garcia Zarate AKA Juan Francisco Lopez-Sanchez who had engaged in identity theft, would have not been in the country. Only the lawless act by the Sanctuary City provision of the criminal enterprise of San Francisco allowed the illegal alien to be here, directly contributing to the death of Ms. Steinle.

Of course to you Communists, the death of a white woman is irrelevant.



> Nor did San Francisco sanctuary city status.  He found the gun in the trash.



Ah, lying. 

Well you are a Communist, hence a shameless fucking liar by nature.

No Comrade, he neither "found" the gun nor was it in the trash. He stole the weapon off of the front seat of a BLM vehicle while the agent had his back turned.  He committed yet another felony in the theft of the gun.



> He did not buy it, steal it, or even seek ownership.



In fact retard, he did steal the gun. 

Get the facts, ya commie bastard, before spewing your idiocy here.



> He had possession for a few moments, which was what he was convicted of.  One individual, and one company, bear the most responsibility here, and were  I a lawyer representing the family I would be targeting the deep pockets of first, Sauer and Sohn and their US distributor, SIG Arms, for manufacturing and distributing a defective handgun subject to misfiring.  And second, the BLM for putting in service such a defective weapon and the agent that failed to adequately secure it.  I guarantee I would have a better chance of winning a lucrative judgement than the dumbass prosecutor that attempted to to prosecute this case criminally.  First, I don't have to meet the beyond a reasonable doubt standard.  Second, there is a legal precedence here and Sauer and Son have even recalled pistols for the very same reason, misfiring.  Third, there have been a couple of deaths due to this model gun misfiring, including a law enforcement officer.
> 
> But hey, you stupid shits keep wailing about sanctuary cities and illegal immigrants.  It reveals you lack of intelligence and critical thinking skills.



So let's recap, you're a lying shithead who seeks to excuse the murder of an American because you prefer illegal aliens as they are useful in the treason that you leftist scum are engaged in.


----------



## Flash (Dec 3, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Winston said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...




There are rare cases in the US where somebody gets shot and the shooter is determined not to be negligent.  Most of the time those cases don't even go to trial because they are so obvious.

None of those cases would involve a convicted felon shooting a stolen gun in a public place.

This asshole was let off the hook in a filthy sanctuary city by a jury of Moon Bats  because he was an illegal.

Not all that different than Crooked Hillary being let of the hook for her crimes because she was the Democrat Presidential nominee.

Liberals never do the right thing.


----------



## August West (Dec 3, 2017)

The hundreds mowed down in Las Vegas are of little importance to these people. We know why.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 3, 2017)

bear513 said:


> [
> 
> You want to make a bet that fucker will be dead by Christmas..relase him



Jose Ines Garcia Zarate is a hero of the Communist democrats. Any American who would even touch him will face every extra-judicial penalty the Peoples State of Kalifornia can think up, including torture. Zarate will live a life of luxury paid for by the tax payers of California as compensation by the grateful stooges of the Communist democrats.


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 3, 2017)

The fact he was deported five times and came back, the fact that sanctuary cities exist in the US that shield these felons. Another Mexican dude was deported 20 fucking times and kept coming back, convicted of raping two women, he got 35 years. Build that fucking wall.


Oh and you mother fuckers on the left who defend this shit and then calls us names can kiss our asses! Fuck you!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 3, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> Winston said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...




The BLM agent in his sworn statement said he had placed the weapon on the front seat of his car.

This Communist "winston" is merely lying, as leftists tend to do.

There is no recall nor issue with the Sig Sauer P239 that the illegal alien who is so loved of the left used to murder their shared victim. Winston is simply lying. Stamford Police Department used a P320 which was dropped on the hammer, with a round chambered, despite this violating department policy and the safety warnings of the manufacturer.


Winston is a moron, a Communist liar spewing idiocy from the hate sites.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 3, 2017)

Winston said:


> [
> You have got to be dumber than a box of rocks.  How does picking up a gun out of the trash can, and hell, not even picking up a gun.  It was wrapped in a towel and misfired when it fell out of the rag when he picked up the rag..  The bullet hit just twelve feet from where he was standing and ricocheted off the pier.  That was PROVEN in court.  And the Sig Sauer pistol is question is KNOWN to misfire when dropped.  Who the hell intentionally fires a gun into a concrete pier just feet from where they are standing? You jerks have no grasp of reality whatsoever.



Winston, you are a liar.

Now, you're a Communist, so that is a given.

The BLM agent put in his sworn statement that the weapon was stolen from the front seat of his departmental car.

And Comrade, the model you reference is not the one your beloved accomplice used to murder Steinle.  Further, dropping a weapon on the hammer with a chambered round is not a "misfire," it is negligence.

Your accomplice was high on meth, playing cowboy.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 3, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> Winston said:
> 
> 
> > Postmodernism Sux said:
> ...




It didn't, Winston is lying.


----------



## Winston (Dec 3, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Winston said:
> 
> 
> > Critical thinking is not your strong suit is it hoss.  The fact that this guy was a convicted felon or an "illegal alien" had nothing to do with the shooting.
> ...



Get the hell out of your freakin fantasy world.  He did not steal the weapon.  The video evidence showed that the gun was already there.  It was the incompetent prosecution that didn't even bother to view the video of the pier before the shooting.  Nor was there any evidence produced indicating Zarate was "high on meth".  Finally, the jury was selected from a pool of over one thousand residents, the prosecution accepted each and every juror, and there has been zero indication that any of them were "illegal immigrants".


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 3, 2017)

Winston said:


> [
> 
> Get the hell out of your freakin fantasy world.  He did not steal the weapon.



Then when will you Stalinists be filing perjury charges against the BLM agent who in his signed statement swore it was stolen off the front seat of his bureau car?

He in fact stole the weapon, and you are simply lying.



> The video evidence showed that the gun was already there.





You fucking liar you...

The "video" was over 400 yards away at an awkward angle and shows nothing of the kind. A blob moves in the distance, with no definition at all.

You just make shit up. I assume you are getting your moronic lies from ThinkProgress or one of the other hate sites, right Comrade?



> It was the incompetent prosecution that didn't even bother to view the video of the pier before the shooting.  Nor was there any evidence produced indicating Zarate was "high on meth".  Finally, the jury was selected from a pool of over one thousand residents, the prosecution accepted each and every juror, and there has been zero indication that any of them were "illegal immigrants".



No evidence other than the drug panel that he tested positive on. That the judge denied allowing it into evidence doesn't alter the fact, comrade.

Try reading something other than leftist hate sites, you might pick up some actual facts.


----------



## Correll (Dec 3, 2017)

Peach said:


> This is insane, just because the killer was not a citizen does not alter the traged




Actually, it does. Because of the injustice of letting the killer go.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 3, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think that matters?
> ...




No , we will track him down



Dead man walking


----------



## Peach (Dec 3, 2017)

"We"? What are you going to do?  Throw spitballs? LE has a handle on it, he remains in custody(.)


----------



## basquebromance (Dec 3, 2017)

"Sanctuary cities PURPOSELY DEFY our federal immigration laws.

So maybe it's time for millions of us to PURPOSELY DEFY our federal tax laws." - Wacky Joe Walsh

do you agree?


----------



## Care4all (Dec 3, 2017)

He's being deported.

He should have been found guilty on Involuntary Manslaughter, if you read the California law on involuntary manslaughter....


----------



## Peach (Dec 3, 2017)

Care4all said:


> He's being deported.
> 
> He should have been found guilty on Involuntary Manslaughter, if you read the California law on involuntary manslaughter....



Not before the Feds get a shot at HIM. An arrest warrant was issued Thursday, if you care, keep up with the case.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## WillowTree (Dec 3, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> "Sanctuary cities PURPOSELY DEFY our federal immigration laws.
> 
> So maybe it's time for millions of us to PURPOSELY DEFY our federal tax laws." - Wacky Joe Walsh
> 
> do you agree?


Yes!


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 3, 2017)

Care4all said:


> He's being deported.
> 
> He should have been found guilty on Involuntary Manslaughter, if you read the California law on involuntary manslaughter....


Tell me dear friend. What good does deporting him do?


----------



## busybee01 (Dec 3, 2017)

The fact is that this was the correct verdict. There are 3 reasons why.

1. Steinle was shot by a bullet that ricocheted off of concrete. If you are going to kill someone, you generally don't fire into the ground to hit someone unless you are very skilled with a gun.

2. The gun in question apparently has a hair trigger on it. The defense lawyers provided statistics that show how prone the gun is to a accidental firing.

3. The gun was stolen from a park ranger's car. The defendant was never linked to the theft. This is a guy with a second grade education and living on the street. The idea that he could get into a car and steal it without leaving any trace would be unbelievable.

The fact is that it is Trump and his supporters who are abusing her memory. They are using her for their cheap politics. Disgusting.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 3, 2017)

Peach said:


> "We"? What are you going to do?  Throw spitballs? LE has a handle on it, he remains in custody(.)




That's his safest place


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 3, 2017)

busybee01 said:


> The fact is that this was the correct verdict. There are 3 reasons why.
> 
> 1. Steinle was shot by a bullet that ricocheted off of concrete. If you are going to kill someone, you generally don't fire into the ground to hit someone unless you are very skilled with a gun.
> 
> ...



It's not about politics,  it's about justice now


----------



## SirRyan (Dec 3, 2017)

If the feds were truly serious about locking this guy up, they could throw some federal gun charges his way on top of other things.


----------



## SirRyan (Dec 3, 2017)

busybee01 said:


> The fact is that this was the correct verdict. There are 3 reasons why.
> 
> 1. Steinle was shot by a bullet that ricocheted off of concrete. If you are going to kill someone, you generally don't fire into the ground to hit someone unless you are very skilled with a gun.
> 
> ...




You are stupid. Negligent homicide is when your actions result in the death of a human even if you didn't mean to kill anyone. 

This fit that to a tee. 

How the gun got where it was is irrelevant. This moron picked it up and fired it, hell he even admitted he fired it (at a sea lion LOL) but then changed his story after talking to an attorney.

You are a retard


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 3, 2017)

Peach said:


> "We"? What are you going to do?  Throw spitballs? LE has a handle on it, he remains in custody(.)




Besides,the democrats plan to pay him millions for his service to the party.  Jose Ines Garcia Zarate is a hero of the left.


----------



## Care4all (Dec 3, 2017)

Peach said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > He's being deported.
> ...


thought the arrest warrant was for the federal gvt to deport him.....?  my mistake!


----------



## Peach (Dec 3, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > "We"? What are you going to do?  Throw spitballs? LE has a handle on it, he remains in custody(.)
> ...



Honor *Kathryn Steinle's * life for once; he isn't 'safe' inside. No doubt there is a price on him already, leave him in, or deport.?


----------



## Care4all (Dec 3, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > He's being deported.
> ...


It does absolutely no good, unless the deal includes Mexico jailing him!


----------



## Care4all (Dec 3, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > "We"? What are you going to do?  Throw spitballs? LE has a handle on it, he remains in custody(.)
> ...


You are one sick puppy!!!!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 3, 2017)

Care4all said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



You know your party will find a way to compensate him. He is THE hero of democrats nation wide.


----------



## Peach (Dec 3, 2017)

Care4all said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



He has one year to serve to serve and the Feds are looking at possible  charges:

Justice Department spokeswoman Sarah Isgur Flores acknowledged Friday that the DOJ is looking at federal charges. She suggested a possible charge could be felony re-entry or a charge pertaining to a violation of supervised release.

“We’re looking at every option and we will prosecute this to the fullest extent of the law because these cases are tragic and entirely preventable,” Flores said on “Fox & Friends” Friday.

DOJ weighing federal charges in Kate Steinle murder case, after not guilty verdict

No matter what CDOC does, someone inside will want to make a name for themselves, most likely. : )


----------



## Peach (Dec 3, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Take your Seroquel.


----------



## Flash (Dec 3, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> [QU
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why even bother explaining the difference between a Sig P239 and a Sig P320 to these retard Moon Bats?   They will just ignore your facts like they ignore every other truth.  Truth is not the friend of these idiots.


----------



## Peach (Dec 3, 2017)

Name: Jose Ines Garcia Zarate

Likeness: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





He is known to "pick up" guns, is a felon; the public has a right to know of possible dangers, correct?


----------



## Peach (Dec 3, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Turning her death into a political point is a sin; the jury ruled. Can you turn off thee hate long enough to even think of her?
> ...



Thinking of the victim, KATHRYN STEINLE is disgusting, WHY?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 3, 2017)

Peach said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Thinking of her would mean ensuring that the same thing doesn't happen again.

The reprehensible verdict ensures that it will.


----------



## Peach (Dec 3, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



The Feds are finding charges, and he isn't going to Vacaville.


----------



## toobfreak (Dec 3, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> The jury decision was unanimous.
> 
> 7 felony convictions
> 5 deportations
> ...




San Francisco California is the only place I know where you can be a felon with a stolen gun, discharge it in a public area hitting and killing another person, change your story, admit to the crime, and not be convicted of felony manslaughter because not only did the judge suppress all possible damning evidence, but the City celebrated it as a victory for illegal immigrants over one of their own U.S. Citizens.


----------



## Peach (Dec 3, 2017)

Or you can think it through and see where the state made errors:

Jurors were given the option of convicting Garcia Zarate of first-degree murder, second-degree murder or involuntary manslaughter. However, there are two types of involuntary manslaughter — a purely accidental killing, which is a misdemeanor, and one with underlying criminal intent, a felony.

“For example, getting into an accident while texting is doing something that is legal in an illegal way,” said former San Francisco prosecutor *Tony Brass*. Winning a conviction requires showing that the defendant was guilty of gross negligence, not that he intended to commit a crime.

It’s a similar situation when someone is handling a gun, and it goes off and shoots someone, said Public Defender *Jeff Adachi*, whose attorneys defended Garcia Zarate.

“The presumption is that, even though it was an accident, you should reasonably know that it could go off and someone could get hurt,” Adachi said. That’s gross negligence.

District Attorney *George Gascón*’s office, however, opted to give the jury the felony version of involuntary manslaughter, should it decide the Steinle killing wasn’t first- or second-degree murder.

SF prosecutors made key miscalculation in Kate Steinle case

The underlying criminal intent needed for the felony version, prosecutors said, was that Garcia Zarate “brandished” the gun. In his jury instructions, Superior Court Judge *Samuel Feng*said that meant displaying the gun in a “rude, angry or threatening manner.”

“It would be like someone waving a gun and saying, ‘Get off of my property,’ and the gun goes off,” Adachi said.

No witnesses, however, testified to seeing Garcia Zarate wave or point the gun in a threatening manner at Steinle or anyone else. “A jury would have nothing on which to base the brandishing charge,” Brass said.

District attorney’s office spokesman* Alex Bastian *said Garcia Zarate pulled the gun out of his pocket, which he said was enough to qualify as brandishing. The defense, however, argued that Garcia Zarate found the gun on the ground — and there were no witnesses to support either version.

“It was one more decision the jury had to make,” Bastian said.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 3, 2017)

Peach said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



The Peoples State of California and the Criminal Enterprise of San Francisco will attempt to shield him from justice at the hands of the feds.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 3, 2017)

Peach said:


> Or you can think it through and see where the state made errors:
> 
> Jurors were given the option of convicting Garcia Zarate of first-degree murder, second-degree murder or involuntary manslaughter. However, there are two types of involuntary manslaughter — a purely accidental killing, which is a misdemeanor, and one with underlying criminal intent, a felony.
> 
> ...


All excuses.

EVERYONE in America Knows he killed her. The man should have gotten life.

This is two high profile murderers that Californian citizens have let go free. 

Californians are pathetic.


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 3, 2017)

Care4all said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


Why would Mexico jail him?


----------



## Peach (Dec 3, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



The Feds have jurisdiction, it was Texas that sent him to California on a* 20 year old warrant*. 
*
Before the shooting, Garcia Zarate had finished a federal prison sentence for illegal re-entry into the United States and was transferred in March 2015 to San Francisco's jail to face a 20-year-old charge for selling marijuana.  A Justice Department official said there’s an existing federal detainer requiring Garcia Zarate to be remanded to U.S. Marshals and sent to a federal court in Texas to answer for the probation violation.*

If he had not been shoved off to California, no death.


----------



## Peach (Dec 3, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Or you can think it through and see where the state made errors:
> ...



No, in this nation, juries or Judges KNOW. I *know* he should never have been near a firearm, and it appears never in California. But the Justice System costs money, so passing the buck is now in "fashion".


----------



## InstantOn (Dec 3, 2017)

Blame the prosecution. They overcharged which was a stupid thing to do.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 3, 2017)

Rambunctious said:


> Just more fuel to keep the Trump train rolling....


If you kill him you'll fry like pigs in a blanket. You'll be fried like bacon. If the system doesn't fry you...hell will.
The evidence showed that the homicide was unintentional . There was no criminal intent at all. Now you apologists for the cops who murder unarmed blacks know how those families felt after the killers of their loved ones walked free. As some of you told me during my verbal duels with you over the 
Various killer cop events: the jury has spoken.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 3, 2017)

Peach said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...


Letting a clearly guilty scumbag off the hook is not passing the buck. It is criminal in an of itself.


----------



## Peach (Dec 3, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Or you can think it through and see where the state made errors:
> ...



Actually, you may be correct, add up priors, firearm, death.......maybe life inside.


----------



## Peach (Dec 3, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...




See below, I added up the offenses. Still, he should never been sent to CA from Texas.


----------



## Care4all (Dec 3, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


  if he were being deported right now, then it would be with an agreement that he serve his jail time there in prison....  our gvt makes deals like that all the time with friendly nations...and even unfriendly nations, sometimes...


----------



## Peach (Dec 3, 2017)

Care4all said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Jail here puts him at greater risk, jail him here.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 3, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Or you can think it through and see where the state made errors:
> ...


No...the California justice system works.
The crucial motivation of intent was absent in this case. Live with it.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 3, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...


Manslaughter does not require intent ya dumbass.

Californians are a morally bankrupt people. Deal with it


----------



## busybee01 (Dec 3, 2017)

Care4all said:


> He's being deported.
> 
> He should have been found guilty on Involuntary Manslaughter, if you read the California law on involuntary manslaughter....





bear513 said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> > The fact is that this was the correct verdict. There are 3 reasons why.
> ...



You wouldn't know justice if it hit you in the head. It is politics. Right wing looney tunes like you need bad guys to scare people into doing things you want. If you can't find one then you will make one.


----------



## Winston (Dec 3, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



If you could pull your head out of your ass long enough to actually read what has been posted you would know that FELONY Manslaughter does require "intent".  The standard of proof required to return a guilty verdict was not provided.  Hell, it was not even close.


----------



## Flash (Dec 3, 2017)

Peach said:


> District attorney’s office spokesman* Alex Bastian *said Garcia Zarate pulled the gun out of his pocket, which he said was enough to qualify as brandishing. The defense, however, argued that Garcia Zarate found the gun on the ground — and there were no witnesses to support either version.
> 
> .



But yet when first interrogated the sonofabitch claimed he was shooting at sea lions.  He only changed his story when his lawyers advised him that he better come up with another story.

The guy is not only a convicted felon and an illegal alien but he is a known liar. 

The jury of San Francisco Moon Bats were not interested in justice or doing the right thing  or else they are the biggest idiots on the face of the earth.  Take your pick.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 3, 2017)

Winston said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Any excuse you can muster to further the decline of our society.

If it were up to me that man would be executed in the public square on live tv.


----------



## busybee01 (Dec 3, 2017)

Care4all said:


> He's being deported.
> 
> He should have been found guilty on Involuntary Manslaughter, if you read the California law on involuntary manslaughter....


----------



## busybee01 (Dec 3, 2017)

SirRyan said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> > The fact is that this was the correct verdict. There are 3 reasons why.
> ...



Anyone who disagrees with you is a retard. Anyone who uses their reasoning skills in a unprejudiced manner is a retard? You are the REAL RETARD.


----------



## toobfreak (Dec 3, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Californians are pathetic.



I stop short of lumping all Californians together.  I know good people out there.  For one thing, the jury had to go by only what was allowed to be presented.  Second, as the two maps below show, Trump won a great deal of California, Hillary one in just a few key areas of high population, mainly San Fran and LA., and both of those areas are heavily controlled by Democrats, so people there hear only one side of anything ever, and the rest who do not agree are vastly outnumbered and probably afraid to disagree.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 3, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Winston said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Don't you believe in the Constitution anymore? "Innocent until proven guilty" is the metaphorical cornerstone of our democracy.
You didn't have a problem with that paradigm when the officers who "accidently" killed Freddie Gray were acquitted.


----------



## Flash (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 3, 2017)

Peach said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



  The whole trial was politically motivated and your defense of the illegal murderer is disgusting.


----------



## Flash (Dec 3, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




These Liberals can't win with their screwed up commie agenda.  That is why they lost 1,000 national seats, Congress and the Presidency. They need the welfare queen and illegal vote or else the Democrats would never get more than 20%.

It doesn't make any difference to them if their constituency is filthy disgusting illegal aliens.  Not one bit at all.  That is why they are trying to (poorly) justify the despicable verdict.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 3, 2017)

Flash said:


> There are rare cases in the US where somebody gets shot and the shooter is determined not to be negligent. Most of the time those cases don't even go to trial because they are so obvious.



actually, we have 800 accidental shootings a year in this country, and most of them go unpunished.  



Flash said:


> This asshole was let off the hook in a filthy sanctuary city by a jury of Moon Bats because he was an illegal.



No, he was let off because his actions didn't meet the description of what he was being charged with.


----------



## jillian (Dec 3, 2017)

Flash said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Usually a unanimous not guilty murder verdict would mean that there were questions in the jury's mind.
> ...



So you heard the testimony and evidence?  

If you didn't, then you don't know what it was.


----------



## Flash (Dec 3, 2017)

jillian said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...




As much as you have Moon Bat.


----------



## Winston (Dec 3, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Winston said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Yes, I would expect nothing less from an uneducated racist homophobic idiot.


----------



## jillian (Dec 3, 2017)

Flash said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



And yet I'm not running around ranting and raving like a demented lunatic like you are, moron. Nor am I saying the jury was wrong or right. I didn't hear the evidence, you freak of nature. I am told the defense attorney was very good. Maybe the prosecutor screwed up. Doesn't make the jury wrong, loser.


----------



## DrLove (Dec 3, 2017)

jillian said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > As much as you have Moon Bat.
> ...



Flies his racist colors proud!


----------



## MindWars (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## jillian (Dec 3, 2017)

DrLove said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



Ahhhh. The good old days when they could Ken people. 

Vile, aren't they?


----------



## jillian (Dec 3, 2017)

MindWars said:


>



The shooter should be in jail. It isn't only the people who kill pretty white girls who should go to jail. 

And NBC didn't edit anything, lowlife.


----------



## Rustic (Dec 3, 2017)

jillian said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Treyvon deserved to die... end of story


----------



## Flash (Dec 3, 2017)

DrLove said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...




Just to trigger you stupid Moon Bats.  Thanks for playing.


----------



## basquebromance (Dec 4, 2017)

Deporting DACA recipients with their parents will give them a chance to do what they chose not to do years ago: make their country greater.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Dec 4, 2017)

*Thousands call for San Francisco boycott after Kate Steinle verdict*
*Following the acquittal of Garcia Zarate, thousands tweet #BoycottSanFrancisco*



> San Francisco is a "liberal cesspool" that must be boycotted, according to some on social media who called for a boycott of the West Coast city after a stunning acquittal of an undocumented immigrant in the killing of Kate Steinle on a San Francisco pier.
> 
> Thousands tweeted #BoycottSanFrancisco in the 24 hours following the acquittal of Jose Ines Garcia Zarate, a 45-year-old Mexican citizen who was released from San Francisco County Jail before the killing despite a federal request that he be held for his sixth deportation. The Steinle trial been a component of the national debate over sanctuary laws for much of the past two years.



Thousands call for San Francisco boycott after Kate Steinle verdict


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 4, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You liberals have no honor.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Dec 4, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> *Thousands call for San Francisco boycott after Kate Steinle verdict*
> *Following the acquittal of Garcia Zarate, thousands tweet #BoycottSanFrancisco*
> 
> 
> ...



Go for it. Boycott away.

I doubt the citizens of San Francisco will miss you.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Dec 4, 2017)

theDoctorisIn said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > *Thousands call for San Francisco boycott after Kate Steinle verdict*
> ...



I'll do what I can to help hit them in the pocketbook.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Dec 4, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...





I'm sure that all of San Francisco will be desperately hurt by losing all of that money that you weren't going to spend there anyway.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 4, 2017)

jillian said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Well, that's one vote for black privilege.

 Yes, by all means, when a black person is pounding a white person's head into the pavement until it's a bloody pulp, it should be illegal to prevent the black guy from finishing the job.

 How people could think that having black skin should allow people to engage in all manner of violence they wish is beyond me.


----------



## jillian (Dec 4, 2017)

GHook93 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



You aren't funny.


----------



## jillian (Dec 4, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



They don't need your money


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Dec 4, 2017)

jillian said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Shove it Jillian.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 4, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Well, that's one vote for black privilege.
> 
> Yes, by all means, when a black person is pounding a white person's head into the pavement until it's a bloody pulp, it should be illegal to prevent the black guy from finishing the job.



Yeah, zimmerman got an owie on his nose after he stalked a black child, adn then shot him when he defended himself.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 4, 2017)

Peach said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...


It's called "extradition."

Texas followed the law. The peoples state of California, not so much.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 4, 2017)

jillian said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




It isn't funny, you Stalinists have no honor at all. No integrity and not a shred of ethics.

The case was the definition of negligent homicide, which drunk drivers are convicted of in California all the time. This was a case of "not guilty due to being an illegal alien."

Nothing more.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 5, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> It's called "extradition."
> 
> Texas followed the law. The peoples state of California, not so much.



Actually, the courts have ruled local jurisdictions do NOT have to honor ICE hold requests.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 5, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > It's called "extradition."
> ...




I thought you were a big fan of the supremacy clause, Comrade Stalin?

But only when it serves the party.....


----------



## Old Yeller (Dec 5, 2017)

bear513 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




Looks like a Mexican version of Ernest T. Bass


----------



## Old Yeller (Dec 5, 2017)

InstantOn said:


> Blame the prosecution. They overcharged which was a stupid thing to do.




Maybe they "blew it" on purpose? Set up the Jury  with 3 Illegals.  Send a gotcha to the Trumpers.  They don't care about on white good Citizen.  All the better to "send a message".


----------



## Old Yeller (Dec 5, 2017)

Care4all said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...




Again if you keep up,  his credit for time served will probably suffice for felon illegally in possesion of firearm.


----------



## Death Angel (Dec 5, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Yeah, zimmerman got an owie on his nose after he stalked a black child, adn then shot him when he defended himself.


What color is the sky in your world?


----------



## MikeK (Dec 5, 2017)

Snouter said:


> F*CKING UNBELIEVABLE.  The POS lawyers for the criminal illegal alien who murdered that American citizen are actually attacking our President, VP and AT!  Apparently there were at least 3 POS possible illegal aliens on the jury.
> 
> This reflects the war against American citizens that the SWAMP (in this case the hijacked justice system) represents.


While I would like to see this criminal sonofabitch tied up and fed to hungry pigs while conscious the raw facts in this case (based on what I've read and heard) hold that he is technically guilty of _reckless action resulting in homicide_ -- which is not _murder._  He did fire the gun that killed the woman but the evidence shows he did not intentionally shoot _at_ her but discharged the gun recklessly without provable *intent* to kill anyone -- which is why he could not be convicted of _murder,_ which is *deliberate and intentional* (premeditated) homicide.

This man's acquittal is the direct result of the prosecutor going forward with a murder charge.  I can't understand how a prosecutor could make such a stupid mistake.  It's like charging a burglar with armed robbery and expecting a conviction because theft was the motive.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 5, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


My understanding of the circumstances is he did admit to shooting her -- accidentally, not intentionally.  Which, according to the mechanics of the Law, is not murder.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 6, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> I thought you were a big fan of the supremacy clause, Comrade Stalin?
> 
> But only when it serves the party.....



I just pointed out what the courts have ruled, guy.  

The courts have ruled that ICE Requests can be ignored if a local jurisdiction wants to. IF they want the guy, get an arrest warrant. 

The problem here is that ICE expects prisons to hold people for them because they don't have the space to hold anyone but the real hard cases.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 7, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought you were a big fan of the supremacy clause, Comrade Stalin?
> ...




So, the central government isn't supreme then, Comrade Stalin?

Some corrupt, deep state judges have indeed legislated from the bench in open defiance of the Constitutions. When it bubbles up to the SCOTUS, it will go the same way as the travel ban.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 7, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> So, the central government isn't supreme then, Comrade Stalin?
> 
> Some corrupt, deep state judges have indeed legislated from the bench in open defiance of the Constitutions. When it bubbles up to the SCOTUS, it will go the same way as the travel ban.



meh, this was litigated years ago, buddy.   

Here's the real problem.  ICE only can process about half a million undocumented immigrants a year. The local authorities don't have the desire or resources to find, hold or pay to incarcerate the rest of them.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 7, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > So, the central government isn't supreme then, Comrade Stalin?
> ...




No Comrade, this was legislated a few weeks ago by corrupt judges in San Francisco and Chicago (murder capital of the world!). It will go to the Supreme Court, and you WILL lose again.

Analysis | Federal court rules against part of Trump plan to deny funds to sanctuary cities


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 8, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> No Comrade, this was legislated a few weeks ago by corrupt judges in San Francisco and Chicago (murder capital of the world!). It will go to the Supreme Court, and you WILL lose again.
> 
> Analysis | Federal court rules against part of Trump plan to deny funds to sanctuary cities



wasn't talking about THAT ruling.  

Was talking about the ruling that says that local jails can ignore the ICE's requests to hold prisoners if they don't have a judges order.


----------



## DrLove (Dec 8, 2017)

Flash said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Doesn't bother me - it simply confirms your ignorance and moonbattery.


----------



## KissMy (Dec 8, 2017)

LOL!!! One accident outrages wackos even though the immigrant already served 5 years of jail time for it.


----------



## Peach (Dec 8, 2017)

Old Yeller said:


> InstantOn said:
> 
> 
> > Blame the prosecution. They overcharged which was a stupid thing to do.
> ...



Any proof non citizens were on the Jury?


----------



## KissMy (Dec 8, 2017)

Old Yeller said:


> InstantOn said:
> 
> 
> > Blame the prosecution. They overcharged which was a stupid thing to do.
> ...


A jury of his peers would have been 12 illegals. The deck was stacked against him & he was still acquitted even with a public defender.


----------



## Peach (Dec 8, 2017)

The Feds should get moving.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 8, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > No Comrade, this was legislated a few weeks ago by corrupt judges in San Francisco and Chicago (murder capital of the world!). It will go to the Supreme Court, and you WILL lose again.
> ...



Scofflaw cities will have all federal funds withheld. Frankly, I think Ed Lee and Jerry Brown should be in handcuffs, but cutting off their welfare will work.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 9, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Scofflaw cities will have all federal funds withheld. Frankly, I think Ed Lee and Jerry Brown should be in handcuffs, but cutting off their welfare will work.



Again, not going to happen, buddy.  But completely irrelevant to this case. 

The Feds aren't dispersing enough money to make a difference.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 9, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Scofflaw cities will have all federal funds withheld. Frankly, I think Ed Lee and Jerry Brown should be in handcuffs, but cutting off their welfare will work.
> ...




Right, won't happen anymore than the travel ban from terrorist sponsor states will..

You live in a fantasy world, Comrade Stalin. You demand that reality to conform to the dream of a USSA under the Obama/Clinton cabal following the path of Venezuela. But the Mafia Boss lost...


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 9, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Right, won't happen anymore than the travel ban from terrorist sponsor states will..



sorry, bud, if your Terrorist Sponsor state has business dealing with Der Fuhrer, they can travel all they want. 



Uncensored2008 said:


> You live in a fantasy world, Comrade Stalin. You demand that reality to conform to the dream of a USSA under the Obama/Clinton cabal following the path of Venezuela. But the Mafia Boss lost...



Again, until Trump gets impeached.


----------



## depotoo (Dec 14, 2017)

And now he wants a retrial on his single charge.  Unbelievable.

Illegal immigrant acquitted of Kate Steinle's murder seeks new trial for firearm conviction


----------



## Peach (Dec 14, 2017)

The Feds have him, his appeal will not help him:

http://abcnews.go.com/US/federal-ch...igrant-found-guilty-murder/story?id=51607419e


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 22, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


>



Except he wasn't a killer, any more than Laura Bush was when she ran her ex-boyfriend off the road.  

It was just an accident, that's what the jury found.


----------

